# The "definitive" Old Farts v Whippersnappers thread.......



## Smiffy (May 27, 2015)

I will get the previous two threads locked/deleted, so please look on this thread as the "definitive" one for the planned Old Farts v Whippersnappers meeting.
Dates:* Sunday 26th/Monday 27th June 2016*
Venue: *Forest Pines Golf Hotel, Brigg, North Lincolnshire, DN20 0AQ.*
http://www.qhotels.co.uk/our-locations/forest-pines-hotel-golf-resort/golf/

Strictly limited to 24 players (two teams of 12) on a first come, first served basis with a reserve list in operation. Teams will be decided once we have a finalised list of entrants with their individual ages.
18 holes (4bb matchplay) Sunday afternoon, 3 course evening meal, overnight accommodation at the above hotel, full English breakfast, 18 holes (Singles matchplay) Monday morning.
Teeing off times planned for 2pm on the Sunday (Pines & Forest courses) and 9am on the Monday (Pines & Beeches courses).
Separate nearest the pin and longest drive competitions will be held during both rounds, a small contribution will be requested to help purchase prizes (say Â£5.00 each?).
*
Cost:  Â£109.00 per person fully inclusive (Â£30.00 Supplement for a single room).*

No deposits are required at the moment, but I will be asking for a Â£25.00 per person deposit at sometime during the next few months with the balance being due 6 weeks prior to the event. 
I have provisionally booked 8 twin bedded rooms and 8 single bedded rooms, but will enquire on additional singles if demand exceeds these initial reservations. *I cannot guarantee that you will get a single room if you are not one of the first 8 to ask!*

In the event of a cancellation, your deposit will be refunded as long as a person is found off the reserve list.
*For a late cancellation when no reserve players exist, your deposit will be forfeited to help attract last minute replacements by offering them your place at a reduced rate unless you yourself can find a replacement.*
Buggies will be available for those that require them, I will contact the club at some point to try to negotiate a deal for those that require them.
Hope that this information is sufficient, if you have any further questions, please ask!
Rob
*
1. SMIFFY
2. LEFTIE (SINGLE ROOM)
3. HOBBIT (SINGLE ROOM)
4. REGION 3 (SINGLE ROOM)
5. FISH (SINGLE ROOM)
6. RUFF-DRIVER
7. KHAMELEON (SINGLE ROOM)
8. LIG (SINGLE ROOM)
9. CHRISD (SINGLE ROOM)
10. ROSECOTT
11. MASHLEYR7
12. FULL THROTTLE
13. RICHART
14. BLUEINMUNICH
15. CROW (SINGLE ROOM)
16. VIRTUOCITY (SINGLE ROOM)





RESERVES
1. MIDNIGHT
*


----------



## virtuocity (May 27, 2015)

Me.  Single room only please.


----------



## Paperboy (May 28, 2015)

Any room for a young un Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2015)

*
1. Smiffy
2. Leftie (single room)
3. Hobbit (single room)
4. Region 3 (single room)
5. Fish (single room)
6. Ruff-driver
7. Khameleon (single room)
8. Lig (single room)
9. Chrisd (single room)
10. Rosecott
11. Mashleyr7
12. Full throttle
13. Richart
14. Blueinmunich
15. Crow (single room)
16. Virtuocity (single room)
17. Paperboy
18. Foliage-finder
19. Homerjsimpson
20. Sainthacker
21. Justone
22. Gazr99







Reserves
1. Midnight

Don't worry that it looks like we've exceeded numbers.
If enough additional people put their names forward I can look at increasing the booking.
Also, I guarantee, that there will be people drop out as we go along.
Rob*


----------



## virtuocity (May 28, 2015)

Will give williamalex1 a lift to this.  As long as he keeps his joke book at home


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 28, 2015)

Stick me down please, I think I'm still a young whippersnapper....  single room


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

Somehow I have managed to get the ok - so put me down at the moment until I check work ahifts


----------



## williamalex1 (May 28, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Will give williamalex1 a lift to this.  As long as he keeps his joke book at home 

Click to expand...

What team will i be in. Lol.


----------



## Khamelion (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Somehow I have managed to get the ok - so put me down at the moment until I check work ahifts
		
Click to expand...

You know this third trip, will come back and bite you, there will be something the missus is after that you have forgotten about and it's bound to be expensive.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			You know this third trip, will come back and bite you, there will be something the missus is after that you have forgotten about and it's bound to be expensive.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt at all mate - it will sneak up on me


----------



## GB72 (May 28, 2015)

I have been given the OK for this so please put me on the list, single room if possible as I do have a slight snoring issue.


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2015)

There may (may) be the option of bringing your wife/partner along if you wanted to.
I know that the last time we held a meeting there, a couple of guys paid a supplement and the girls used the pool/sauna etc. whilst the guys played golf.
If this is something that might interest you please let me know....but as I say, it is only a "might" at the moment.


----------



## GB72 (May 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			There may (may) be the option of bringing your wife/partner along if you wanted to.
I know that the last time we held a meeting there, a couple of guys paid a supplement and the girls used the pool/sauna etc. whilst the guys played golf.
If this is something that might interest you please let me know....but as I say, it is only a "might" at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Mine encouraged me to go to get away from me for a few days.


----------



## Rooter (May 28, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Mine encouraged me to go to get away from me for a few days.
		
Click to expand...

I know, whats the parking like outside your house?


----------



## GB72 (May 28, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I know, whats the parking like outside your house? 

Click to expand...

Awful, the milkman uses the pub car park round the corner


----------



## Rooter (May 28, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Awful, the milkman uses the pub car park round the corner
		
Click to expand...

LOLOL


----------



## Khamelion (May 28, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Mine encouraged me to go to get away from me for a few days.
		
Click to expand...

Mentioned to my other half that I'd put my name down for a weekend golf next year, she said "Enjoy yourself"


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2015)

Look!! A bunch of fecking comedians!!


----------



## simplyme (May 28, 2015)

I have never been on a forum meet but please put me down as a Yes and a single room if available


----------



## richart (May 28, 2015)

simplyme said:



			I have never been on a forum meet but please put me down as a Yes and a single room if available
		
Click to expand...

 Good call on a single room if this is your first forum meet.:thup:


----------



## simplyme (May 28, 2015)

richart said:



			Good call on a single room if this is your first forum meet.:thup:

Click to expand...

Haha that bad hey? I'm normally the worst of the bunch


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 28, 2015)

richart said:



			Good call on a single room if this is your first forum meet.:thup:

Click to expand...




simplyme said:



			Haha that bad hey? I'm normally the worst of the bunch 

Click to expand...

You clearly haven't had the pleasure of sharing with richart then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

drive4show said:



			You clearly haven't had the pleasure of sharing with richart then  

Click to expand...

Hair dryer is on constantly


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hair dryer is on constantly 

Click to expand...

Well...there was definitely wind coming from somewhere


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2015)

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie (single room)
3. Hobbit (single room)
4. Region 3 (single room)
5. Fish (single room)
6. Ruff-driver
7. Khameleon (single room)
8. Lig (single room)
9. Chrisd (single room)
10. Rosecott
11. Mashleyr7
12. Full throttle
13. Richart
14. Blueinmunich
15. Crow (single room)
16. Virtuocity (single room)
17. Paperboy
18. Foliage-finder
19. Homerjsimpson
20. Sainthacker
21. Justone
22. Gazr99
23. Kraxx68
24. Liverpoolphil
25. WilliamAlex1
26. GB72 (Single room)
27. Simplyme (Single room)








Reserves
1. Midnight

Don't worry that it looks like we've exceeded numbers.
If enough additional people put their names forward I can look at increasing the booking.
Also, I guarantee, that there will be people drop out as we go along.
Rob*


----------



## virtuocity (May 28, 2015)

Me and williamalex will share so remove single room requirement for me.  Oh and we're happy to take anyone's wives.


----------



## Farneyman (May 28, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Me and williamalex will share single room.  Oh and we're happy to take anyone's wives.
		
Click to expand...

Wish I hadn't read this post


----------



## chrisd (May 28, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Me and williamalex will share so remove single room requirement for me.  Oh and we're happy to take anyone's wives.
		
Click to expand...

Can I pm you on this offer Dave?:  thup:


----------



## richart (May 28, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Me and williamalex will share so remove single room requirement for me.  Oh and we're happy to take anyone's wives.
		
Click to expand...

 Perhaps we should have a forum wives page on here. Where is Mike H when you need him.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 28, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Wish I hadn't read this post 

Click to expand...

Green eyed , ha ha . I love red heads :rofl:.

 Congratulations to Virtuocity and Heather his better half on their new arrival xx.


----------



## rosecott (May 28, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Me and williamalex will share so remove single room requirement for me.  Oh and we're happy to take anyone's wives.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are both aware that Forest Pines charges nearly Â£4 for a pint.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

Can you put me down for a single room please


----------



## williamalex1 (May 28, 2015)

rosecott said:



			I hope you are both aware that Forest Pines charges nearly Â£4 for a pint.
		
Click to expand...

We're not there for the beer  , maybe some Rosie :cheers:


----------



## SaintHacker (May 28, 2015)

rosecott said:



			I hope you are both aware that Forest Pines charges nearly Â£4 for a pint.
		
Click to expand...

Cheap night out for the Londoners then!


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 28, 2015)

I'd be interested too (single)


----------



## chrisd (May 28, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			I'd be interested too (single)
		
Click to expand...

Old farts Johnny?


----------



## Paperboy (May 29, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Cheap night out for the Londoners then!
		
Click to expand...

Paul it's easily Â£4 a pint in Southampton as well unless your in Wetherspoons


----------



## Smiffy (May 29, 2015)

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie (Single room)
3. Hobbit (Single room)
4. Region 3 (Single room)
5. Fish (Single room)
6. Ruff-driver
7. Khameleon (Single room)
8. Lig (Single room)
9. Chrisd (Single room)
10. Rosecott
11. Mashleyr7
12. Full throttle
13. Richart
14. Blueinmunich
15. Crow (Single room)
16. Virtuocity 
17. Paperboy
18. Foliage-finder
19. Homerjsimpson (Single room)
20. Sainthacker
21. Justone
22. Gazr99
23. Kraxx68
24. Liverpoolphil
25. WilliamAlex1
26. GB72 (Single room)
27. Simplyme (Single room)
28. JohnnyDee (Single room)




Reserves
1. Midnight

Don't worry that it looks like we've exceeded numbers.
If enough additional people put their names forward I can look at increasing the booking.
Also, I guarantee, that there will be people drop out as we go along.
Rob*


----------



## Smiffy (May 29, 2015)

As I mentioned in my first post, I have reserved 8 single rooms. Demand has exceeded supply. I will speak to my Forest Pines over the week-end to see if they can allocate me any more.


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 29, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Old farts Johnny?
		
Click to expand...

What's the age fault line?

I enclose a pic


----------



## ruff-driver (May 29, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			What's the age fault line?

I enclose a pic 

View attachment 15499

Click to expand...

V's


----------



## Smiffy (May 29, 2015)

I have received confirmation of the booking from Forest Pines this morning.
Have added an additional 4 single rooms so there should be enough to go round.
They are asking for a Â£35.00 per person deposit by the end of July.
I will post details up on how to sort this within the next week or so.
If you have paid a deposit and subsequently cancel, as long as I have reserves on the list, you will have your deposit refunded.
If you cancel close to the event, you will forfeit you deposit as I will need to offer cheaper places to get last minute players.
I hope you understand.
Rob


----------



## SaintHacker (May 29, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Paul it's easily Â£4 a pint in Southampton as well unless your in Wetherspoons 

Click to expand...

Good point, I rarely venture outside a 'spoons these days!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 29, 2015)

richart said:



			Perhaps we should have a forum wives page on here. Where is Mike H when you need him.
		
Click to expand...

Has Mike got a nice wife then?


----------



## richart (May 29, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Has Mike got a nice wife then?  

Click to expand...

 He does when she is reading this forum.

Don't get me into trouble with Mike, as I don't want to play Royal Liverpool in stoney silence.


----------



## JustOne (May 29, 2015)

We can get a double room Smiffy... no touching like last time though!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 29, 2015)

richart said:



			He does when she is reading this forum.

Don't get me into trouble with Mike, *as I don't want to play Royal Liverpool in stoney silence*.

Click to expand...

You kept that one quiet!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2015)

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie (Single room)
3. Hobbit (Single room)
4. Region 3 (Single room)
5. Fish (Single room)
6. Ruff-driver
7. Khameleon (Single room)
8. Lig (Single room)
9. Chrisd (Single room)
10. Rosecott
11. Mashleyr7
12. Full throttle
13. Richart
14. Blueinmunich
15. Crow (Single room)
16. Virtuocity 
17. Paperboy
18. Foliage-finder
19. Homerjsimpson (Single room)
20. Sainthacker
21. Justone
22. Gazr99
23. Kraxx68
24. Liverpoolphil
25. WilliamAlex1
26. GB72 (Single room)
27. Simplyme (Single room)
28. JohnnyDee (Single room)
29. Moogie (Single room)




Reserves
1. Midnight

Don't worry that it looks like we've exceeded numbers.
If enough additional people put their names forward I can look at increasing the booking.
Also, I guarantee, that there will be people drop out as we go along.
Rob*


----------



## 2blue (May 30, 2015)

In 'Classic' 'ol Fart style....  I've just come upon this. 
Can you put me down for it & tell me what I need to do, as I'll just age further spending time reading thro all the thread.


----------



## rosecott (May 30, 2015)

2blue said:



			In 'Classic' 'ol Fart style....  I've just come upon this. 
Can you put me down for it & tell me what I need to do, as I'll just age further spending time reading thro all the thread.
		
Click to expand...

Instant "Fart" qualification, Dave. I'm pretty sure Smiffy will take pity on you and add you to his list.


----------



## Whereditgo (May 30, 2015)

Put me down for this as well will you Rob?


----------



## ibsmith04 (May 30, 2015)

Just come across this one. I played at Forest Pines last Sep, and had a great time, so please put me down for a slot, although with my  snoring, i'll have to have a single room.

cheers
Ian


----------



## rosecott (May 30, 2015)

Sod the golf. Trawling through the posts we should be having a snoring contest. I am betting on myself as joint favourite.


----------



## Hobbit (May 30, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Sod the golf. Trawling through the posts we should be having a snoring contest. I am betting on myself as joint favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure you'd win Jim. Kameleon complained about my snoring when we played Silloth, and I was in a different room.


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2015)

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie (Single room)
3. Hobbit (Single room)
4. Region 3 (Single room)
5. Fish (Single room)
6. Ruff-driver
7. Khameleon (Single room)
8. Lig (Single room)
9. Chrisd (Single room)
10. Rosecott
11. Mashleyr7
12. Full throttle
13. Richart
14. Blueinmunich
15. Crow (Single room)
16. Virtuocity 
17. Paperboy
18. Foliage-finder
19. Homerjsimpson (Single room)
20. Sainthacker
21. Justone
22. Gazr99
23. Kraxx68
24. Liverpoolphil
25. WilliamAlex1
26. GB72 (Single room)
27. Simplyme (Single room)
28. JohnnyDee (Single room)
29. Moogie (Single room)
30. 2Blue
31. Whereditgo
32. ibsmith04 (Single room)




Reserves
1. Midnight

Don't worry that it looks like we've exceeded numbers.
If enough additional people put their names forward I can look at increasing the booking.
Also, I guarantee, that there will be people drop out as we go along.
Rob*


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2015)

2blue said:



			Can you put me down for it & _*tell me what I need to do*_

Click to expand...

Nothing at the moment, but I'll be asking for a Â£35.00 deposit by the end of July


----------



## virtuocity (May 31, 2015)

Shaping up to be a huge event!


----------



## Khamelion (May 31, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Not sure you'd win Jim. Kameleon complained about my snoring when we played Silloth, and I was in a different room.
		
Click to expand...

That was Kraxx that complained, I was out like a light.


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 31, 2015)

put me on the reserve list chaps. 
I shall be a spritely 32 at the time of the event.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2015)

Merv_swerve said:



			put me on the reserve list chaps. 
I shall be a spritely 32 at the time of the event.
		
Click to expand...

I will be asking for a Â£35.00 deposit by the end of July as I have to confirm the numbers with Forest Pines by then, and also have to send them a deposit per player.
The first 24 to send me this will be "in" irrespective of where they are on the list.
It's the only "fair" way to save me hanging around waiting for money to come in.


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I will be asking for a Â£35.00 deposit by the end of July as I have to confirm the numbers with Forest Pines by then, and also have to send them a deposit per player.
The first 24 to send me this will be "in" irrespective of where they are on the list.
It's the only "fair" way to save me hanging around waiting for money to come in.


Click to expand...

PM sent :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			PM sent :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And responded to


----------



## rosecott (Jun 1, 2015)

Transfer made.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 1, 2015)

Deposit for me and Williamalex1 transferred.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2015)

I forgot that you three still had my details from Gainsborough!!
I will be in touch with everybody soon with regards deposits.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 1, 2015)

Perfect for me, stick me on the reserves in case you get desperate.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2015)

*1. Smiffy
2. Leftie (Single room)
3. Hobbit (Single room)
4. Region 3 (Single room)
5. Fish (Single room)
6. Ruff-driver
7. Khameleon (Single room)
8. Lig (Single room)
9. Chrisd (Single room)
10. Rosecott
11. Mashleyr7
12. Full throttle
13. Richart
14. Blueinmunich
15. Crow (Single room)
16. Virtuocity 
17. Paperboy
18. Foliage-finder
19. Homerjsimpson (Single room)
20. Sainthacker
21. Justone
22. Gazr99
23. Kraxx68
24. Liverpoolphil
25. WilliamAlex1
26. GB72 (Single room)
27. Simplyme (Single room)
28. JohnnyDee (Single room)
29. Moogie (Single room)
30. 2Blue
31. Whereditgo
32. ibsmith04 (Single room)
33. Merv_swerve





Reserves
1. Midnight
2. ScienceBoy

Don't worry that it looks like we've exceeded numbers.
If enough additional people put their names forward I can look at increasing the booking.
Also, I guarantee, that there will be people drop out as we go along.
Rob*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Right, regarding deposits.....

I have sent out pm's to all the names on the above list (except Chrisd because your inbox is full!) with payment details.
Once I have received your payment I will mark you on here as "paid".
If your name is on the above list and you haven't received a pm please let me know.
So far, the following have paid their Â£35.00's....

*Please note. The first 24 players to send me their deposits will make up the two teams, with later deposits received going on the reserve list.
If you are really (really) keen to play in this, it is obviously in your interests to send me the deposit as soon as possible to avoid disappointment!
Rob*

*
1. SMIFFY
2. LEFTIE
3. FISH
4. VIRTUOCITY
5. WILLIAMALEX1
6. ROSECOTT


*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2015)

*1. Smiffy (paid)
2. Leftie (paid)
3. Fish (paid)
4. Virtuocity (paid)
5. Williamalex1 (paid)
6. Rosecott (paid)
7. Fullthrottle (paid)
8. Chrisd (paid)
9. Justone (paid)*


----------



## 2blue (Jun 2, 2015)

Smiffy said:



*1. Smiffy (paid)
2. Leftie (paid)
3. Fish (paid)
4. Virtuocity (paid)
5. Williamalex1 (paid)
6. Rosecott (paid)
7. Fullthrottle (paid)
8. Chrisd (paid)
9. Justone (paid)*

Click to expand...

Â£35 winging its way....  + request for a single  please


----------



## moogie (Jun 2, 2015)

Deposit transferred this morning to you Rob


----------



## Whereditgo (Jun 2, 2015)

Deposit paid by bank transfer 5 mins ago....


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Will update later as at work at the moment, but nice to see the deposits come flying in.
Makes my job a whole lot easier.
Keep 'em coming lads
Cheers
Rob


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 2, 2015)

Deposit sent


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 2, 2015)

Paid via Bank Transfer


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Latest payments...

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie 
3. Fish 
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd *
9. Justone *
10. ibsmith04 
11. Region3
12. Moogie
13. 2Blue
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion
18. Kraxx68
19. Crow**


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 2, 2015)

Deposit sent by transfer. Single room requested


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 2, 2015)

Rob, going to need to drop to a reserve I think, not going to know for a while if I can get the time off work so only fair to give someone who is a definite a chance.

Cheers


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Rob, going to need to drop to a reserve I think, not going to know for a while if I can get the time off work so only fair to give someone who is a definite a chance.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Reserve for me as well Rob, as it is usually holiday time in the Richart family.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2015)

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie  (Single Room)
3. Fish   (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd *  (Single Room)
9. Justone *
10. ibsmith04  (Single Room)
11. Region3  (Single Room)
12. Moogie  (Single Room)
13. 2Blue
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion  (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68
19. Crow*  (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)

I think I have got the single room requirements correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob



Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2015)

*
Again, don't worry if you think we are going to be "over subscribed".....
If I get more deposits than the 24 booked places, I will look at increasing numbers, but will only do this if I can get multiples of 8 (so that we keep the numbers in the teams even).
Therefore, 32 is the next "magic" number.....** 

Once we get confirmed numbers we can work out the "average" age of all players to determine who are the old farts and who are the whippersnappers.
Idea is to play 4bb matchplay on the Sunday afternoon, with singles matchplay on the Monday morning.

With the travelling distance involved, (it's a long way for me to go for just one night away),  I am looking at the possibility of staying the Monday night too and maybe getting another game on the Monday afternoon/evening and the Tuesday morning before driving home. Jury is out on that one at the moment, a lot depends on the costs involved.


*


----------



## ibsmith04 (Jun 3, 2015)

Smiffy said:



*
Again, don't worry if you think we are going to be "over subscribed".....
If I get more deposits than the 24 booked places, I will look at increasing numbers, but will only do this if I can get multiples of 8 (so that we keep the numbers in the teams even).
Therefore, 32 is the next "magic" number.....** 

Once we get confirmed numbers we can work out the "average" age of all players to determine who are the old farts and who are the whippersnappers.
Idea is to play 4bb matchplay on the Sunday afternoon, with singles matchplay on the Monday morning.

With the travelling distance involved, (it's a long way for me to go for just one night away),  I am looking at the possibility of staying the Monday night too and maybe getting another game on the Monday afternoon/evening and the Tuesday morning before driving home. Jury is out on that one at the moment, a lot depends on the costs involved.


*

Click to expand...

I would definitely be interested in staying another night, especially if we could play the "other" course available. Assuming cost is ok.

cheers
Ian


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2015)

ibsmith04 said:



			I would definitely be interested in staying another night, especially if we could play the "other" course available. Assuming cost is ok.
cheers
Ian
		
Click to expand...

We will be playing all three 9's during our visit Ian.
On Sunday we are down to play *Forest* & *Pines* at 2.00pm and on Monday we are due to play *Pines* & *Beeches* at 9.32.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi smudged, put me down for the ancients.
Thanks Grumpyjock.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 3, 2015)

Are the bank details the same as before? When we were doing Scotland?


----------



## rosecott (Jun 3, 2015)

grumpyjock said:



			Are the bank details the same as before? When we were doing Scotland?
		
Click to expand...

No, his account is now in the Cayman Islands.


----------



## 2blue (Jun 3, 2015)

Smiffy said:



*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie  (Single Room)
3. Fish   (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd *  (Single Room)
9. Justone *
10. ibsmith04  (Single Room)
11. Region3  (Single Room)
12. Moogie  (Single Room)
13. 2Blue
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion  (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68
19. Crow*  (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)

I think I have got the single room requirements correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob



Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart*

Click to expand...

Single for me please Rob...  no.. I'm not fussy, just considerate for those who may have had to share with me :smirk:


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 3, 2015)

Sent off deposit, played here over the last 6 years and every domination is different day by day.
Could see WDIGo for a game at Scunthorpe another good course.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 3, 2015)

How much is this without the room? I would prefer to stay local as all my family is in the area.

If I can do this I will put my deposit down now.


----------



## LIG (Jun 3, 2015)

Smiffy said:



*
With the travelling distance involved, (it's a long way for me to go for just one night away),  I am looking at the possibility of staying the Monday night too and maybe getting another game on the Monday afternoon/evening and the Tuesday morning before driving home. Jury is out on that one at the moment, a lot depends on the costs involved.


*

Click to expand...

+1 please :thup:  on the same criteria.


----------



## ibsmith04 (Jun 3, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			We will be playing all three 9's during our visit Ian.
On Sunday we are down to play *Forest* & *Pines* at 2.00pm and on Monday we are due to play *Pines* & *Beeches* at 9.32.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, by other course I meant Forest & Beeches. so that we end up playing each 9 twice over the 3 days 

cheers
Ian


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2015)

Deposit paid.  Potential clash with next year's invitation day but hopefully it's moving.  If there's a single left Smiffy I'll take it, avoid inflicting the snoring on anybody else.  Thanks for organising. :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2015)

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd * (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68
19. Crow* (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich

I think I have got the single room requirements correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob



Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			How much is this without the room? I would prefer to stay local as all my family is in the area.

If I can do this I will put my deposit down now.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry.
At the moment the team places will go to people who are staying at the hotel mate.
If we get any that can't make it at the last minute I can draft you in on that basis.
Just all gets a bit confusing when you have some not staying.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2015)

ibsmith04 said:



			Sorry, by other course I meant Forest & Beeches. so that we end up playing each 9 twice over the 3 days 

cheers
Ian
		
Click to expand...

Ah! Understood Ian.
I will leave it a while (don't want to confuse things) but will find out the additional cost of a further nights stay.
I don't think it's going to be as cheap though as we are on a special deal they call the "Sunday Driver".
Will keep you posted.
Rob


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry.
At the moment the team places will go to people who are staying at the hotel mate.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Totally makes sense, I'm a last choice anyway but I just can't go up that way without seeing my family.

If you need me you know where to find me


----------



## Jimbop90 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm up for this, not fussed about a single room. Can you PM me details for deposit?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2015)

Jimbop90 said:



			I'm up for this, not fussed about a single room. Can you PM me details for deposit?
		
Click to expand...

I will do it tonight as at work at the moment.
Rob


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Rob,  Sounds like a cracking trip.  I'd love to come, so if you can pm me bank details I'll pay a deposit just in case you get the extra 8.  Not fussed about a single room provided I can share with a fellow non-snorer!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 6, 2015)

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd * (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich
24. Jimbop90

I think I have got the single room requirements correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob



Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 6, 2015)

PuttPuttSteve said:



			Hi Rob,  Sounds like a cracking trip.  I'd love to come, so if you can pm me bank details I'll pay a deposit just in case you get the extra 8.  Not fussed about a single room provided I can share with a fellow non-snorer!
		
Click to expand...

PM sent Steve.
Hopefully I will get the extra 8 players, but if I don't then obviously your deposit would be refunded immediately.
I have got some mates who would love to come but I'm leaving it open to forumers at the moment.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 6, 2015)

*
Anymore for anymore?

I have 25 deposits now, but am willing to book 7 more spaces to get 16 a side if possible.
Should be a great trip, and at Â£109.00 is terrific value for money for two rounds, overnight accommodation and all food.


*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2015)

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd * (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve

I think I have got the single room requirements correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob



Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 8, 2015)

All the deposits have now been paid to Forest Pines. I pencilled in 3 more twin and 2 more single rooms so have definite places for seven more players.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 8, 2015)

If you've got another single Smiffy can I take one please; I'm not sure there's any on here who have done anything to deserve to see me first thing in the morning!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you've got another single Smiffy can I take one please; I'm not sure there's any on here who have done anything to deserve to see me first thing in the morning! 

Click to expand...

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd * (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve

I think I have got the single room requirements correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob



Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart*


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 9, 2015)

Can you add me to the reserve list please? I def want in but can't pay the deposit just yet, it's been a tight month with my lads birthday. 

Cheers,
Ash.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Can you add me to the reserve list please? I def want in but can't pay the deposit just yet, it's been a tight month with my lads birthday. 

Cheers,
Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ash
 there is a very good chance (almost 100% I reckon) that we will get the 32 players required to make this 16 a side.
As I mentioned above, I have 2 or 3 mates who would like to come on this and if I find that I am a few short to make up the teams I will draft them in, so I think that if you get a deposit over to me when you can you will be assured of a game mate.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 9, 2015)

Same here, has been a tight month but will be getting the deposit over in the next week after payday


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 9, 2015)

Can i get it to you on payday on the 30th?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 10, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Same here, has been a tight month but will be getting the deposit over in the next week after payday
		
Click to expand...




mashleyR7 said:



			Can i get it to you on payday on the 30th?
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem for either of you.
As I say, I have still got 7 other spaces available "in reserve" so just let me know when ready


----------



## GB72 (Jun 10, 2015)

I am another one waiting for payday at the end of the month.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2015)

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd  (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7

I think I have got the single room requirements correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob



Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart*


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 11, 2015)

Here's hoping this is as good as the last one, never laughed as much.
Will it be fancy dress as before or are we all being boring?


----------



## Region3 (Jun 11, 2015)

grumpyjock said:



			Here's hoping this is as good as the last one, never laughed as much.
Will it be fancy dress as before or are we all being boring?
		
Click to expand...

I might go for a particularly daring shade of grey.


----------



## Fish (Jun 11, 2015)

I think we should dress as per our group. ie, the old farts will dress like typical old farts and the young whippersnappers also accordingly, lets make it a meet to remember


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2015)

Fish said:



			I think we should dress as per our group. ie, the old farts will dress like typical old farts and the young whippersnappers also accordingly, lets make it a meet to remember 

Click to expand...

I'll watch


----------



## Fish (Jun 11, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'll watch
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise there was a 3rd group, boring old farts :smirk:


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			I didn't realise there was a 3rd group, boring old farts :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Grumpy boring old tarts who drink G&T's through a straw and moan about the yooof
 of today.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			I think we should dress as per our group. ie, the old farts will dress like typical old farts and the young whippersnappers also accordingly, lets make it a meet to remember 

Click to expand...

Do we wear our chatherters and colostomy bags outside our trousers?


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 12, 2015)

I shall bring my zimmer frame and stick to chase you all to bed by 9.


----------



## LIG (Jun 12, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Do we wear our chatherters and colostomy bags outside our trousers?
		
Click to expand...

Yes!  And don't forget your canulas and a topped up bottle of oxygen to get you "over the hill". :ears:


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 13, 2015)

There's no hills at Forest Pines, it's as flat as one of Smiffys farts. God this auto correct will kill me on day.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 13, 2015)

Single room for me please... did mention in previous post


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2015)

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68  (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit

I think I have got the single room requirements correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob



Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2015)

*Still have 5 spaces available if you fancy joining us!
Rob*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2015)

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)

I think I have got the single room requirements correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob



Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart*


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 17, 2015)

Apologies, but my household has fallen victim to the Natwest balls up today so no payday as of yet! Will get the deposit over when money eventually arrives.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2015)

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)

I think I have got the single room requirements correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob



Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2015)

Still have 4 spaces left if anyone else would like to attend!!
Rob


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2015)

Smiffy said:



*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)

I think I have got the single room requirements correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob



Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart*

Click to expand...

15 single rooms from 28, were a shy bunch aren't we 

:smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2015)

Subject to receiving deposit from TeeGirl I have 3 spaces available now if anyone else would like to come along.
I have to get 32 players to make this work, so unless I get 3 more forumers soon I will invite a couple of guys from elsewhere.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2015)

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl

I think I have got the single room requirements correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob



Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart*


----------



## drewster (Jul 30, 2015)

If you get near to the weekend in question and you need someone to make up the numbers due to blowouts etc just let me know. I only live 10 minutes away so would be golf only but at least it could even up the numbers if required.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2015)

drewster said:



			If you get near to the weekend in question and you need someone to make up the numbers due to blowouts etc just let me know. I only live 10 minutes away so would be golf only but at least it could even up the numbers if required.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know and I could be "phoning a friend" nearer the time


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2015)

Still have 2 spaces for this available if anyone else would like to come along.......


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 7, 2015)

Stick me down Rob and will get you the money this Sunday as I have been called into work to do 2 18 hour shifts!


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Stick me down Rob and will get you the money this Sunday as I have been called into work to do 2 18 hour shifts!
		
Click to expand...

He's got the bug, our new Meet Roadie :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Stick me down Rob and will get you the money this Sunday as I have been called into work to do 2 18 hour shifts!
		
Click to expand...

I've allocated you a place mate but to avoid confusion (to me) I won't post your name on the list until I receive the dosh.
No problems


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 7, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I've allocated you a place mate but to avoid confusion (to me) I won't post your name on the list until I receive the dosh.
No problems


Click to expand...

Thanks Robert.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Thanks Robert.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Franklington


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2015)

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl
30. Sandmagnet

I think I have got the single room requirements  correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a  mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob



Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart

Only 2 spaces left now lads/lasses

*


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Have you drawn the teams yet ?, I assume I'll be an old fart


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Have you drawn the teams yet ?, I assume I'll be an old fart 

Click to expand...

Teams can't be drawn until I get the full 32 mate.
And then I will need everybody to let me know their ages....


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2015)

*Shameless "bump" to try to fill the last two places with forumers.*


----------



## Region3 (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyone tempted by this but thinks they aren't good enough, or is worried about spending a couple of days with people they don't know, just do it!

These meets are awesome, and you will love it. Trust me


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Anyone tempted by this but thinks they aren't good enough, or is worried about spending a couple of days with people they don't know, just do it!

These meets are awesome, and you will love it. Trust me 

Click to expand...

This ^


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2015)

Last call for two willing forumers before the places are farmed out......


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 22, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Anyone tempted by this but thinks they aren't good enough, or is worried about spending a couple of days with people they don't know, just do it!

These meets are awesome, and you will love it. Trust me 

Click to expand...

Indeed, some of the best golfing days away have been on Forum meets, the golf is not taken too seriously, the banter is great, the mickey taking is brilliant and you have a damn good laugh.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 18, 2015)

*
Still have two spaces left for this.....*


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 11, 2015)

_*Another shameless "bump" for this.
Still have two spaces available.*_


----------



## Fish (Oct 11, 2015)

Come on you rabble, there must be 2 more out there so we can get the draw done, we've had a few newbie's come out from behind the curtains lately, what better way to meet & mix with a load of oddballs than this, come on, you know want to


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 11, 2015)

Fish said:



			Come on you rabble, there must be 2 more out there so we can get the draw done, we've had a few newbie's come out from behind the curtains lately, what better way to meet & mix with a load of oddballs than this, come on, you know want to 

Click to expand...

Two games of golf on decent courses, overnight accommodation and two meals for Â£109.00???
No brainer for me! (But then I'm trying to organise it!).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2015)

Smiffy - I don't know my shifts yet but if they fall right then I will play :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Smiffy - I don't know my shifts yet but if they fall right then I will play :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just let me know as soon as possible Phil. Will need Â£35.00 deposit to confirm.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just let me know as soon as possible Phil. Will need Â£35.00 deposit to confirm.
		
Click to expand...

Send me bank details and I'll pay the deposit anyway :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Send me bank details and I'll pay the deposit anyway :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Leave it for now Phil, just get confusing. Let me know as soon as you know and I'll update.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 11, 2015)

If there is a space left I would like to join.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 12, 2015)

GG26 said:



			If there is a space left I would like to join.
		
Click to expand...

At the moment I have two definite places so if you would like to come along, you'd be welcome.
I will need Â£35.00 deposit to secure your place, with the balance (Â£74.00) payable about a month before we go.
The quoted Â£109.00 price includes both rounds of golf (Sun PM and Monday AM), evening meal and full English breakfast and shares of a twin bedded room.
A single room option is (was) available for an additional Â£30.00 (a bit steep I thought but that's what Forest Pines charge) and I _*might*_ be able to wangle a couple of extra singles if absolutely necessary, but at the moment I would proceed on the basis that you are likely to be sharing a twin room to avoid disappointment.
If you are still happy to go ahead, please let me know and I will PM you payment details.
Once I have the definite 32 players, I will start asking for everybody to let me know their ages and then I can work out who are "whippersnappers" and who are "coffin dodgers".
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

*SUBJECT TO RECEIVING GG26's DEPOSIT THERE IS NOW ONLY ONE SPACE LEFT FOR THIS EVENT.
COME ON LADS. ONE MORE NAME AND I CAN SELECT THE TEAMS!!*


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

It looks like Liverpoolphil has taken the last place, so subject to receiving the two outstanding deposits we have our teams!!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl
30. Sandmagnet
31. Liverpoolphil

I think I have got the single room requirements correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob



Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart
3. Greiginfife
4. Jates12*


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2015)

Who is sharing with TeeGirl ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2015)

If there is any left I would take a single please :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2015)

richart said:



			Who is sharing with TeeGirl ?

Click to expand...

We will hold an auction on the Sunday night with all the proceeds going to help the aged.
Just got to make sure we put them in a room with a defibrillator


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2015)

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl
30. Sandmagnet
31. Liverpoolphil (Single Room)
32. GG26

I think I have got the single room requirements correct (have checked previous posts and pm's) but if anybody spots a mistake, please let me know as singles are "limited".
Thanks
Rob*


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2015)

*I will be contacting Forest Pines over the course of the next few weeks to confirm final rooming arrangements.
Is there anybody else that I have missed on the above list that wants a single room??? 
There is a supplement of Â£30.00 by the way....
Please speak now or forever hold your peace.*


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 15, 2015)

Are we there yet... I really can't wait for this meet - looking forward to playing old farts... Who'd have thought being called a whippersnapper at my age


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 15, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Are we there yet... I really can't wait for this meet - looking forward to playing old farts... Who'd have thought being called a whippersnapper at my age 

Click to expand...


51 is the current cutoff with several still to declare, i suspect it'll only get higher


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



51 is the current cutoff with several still to declare, i suspect it'll only get higher 

Click to expand...

I could be on the cusp at 60.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 15, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Are we there yet... I really can't wait for this meet - looking forward to playing old farts... Who'd have thought being called a whippersnapper at my age 

Click to expand...

I nominate you as skipper


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 15, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



51 is the current cutoff with several still to declare, i suspect it'll only get higher 

Click to expand...

Ha ha must be Hobbit making up the average old fart percentage


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



51 is the current cutoff with several still to declare, i suspect it'll only get higher 

Click to expand...

I might move the goalposts a little for the remaining players and have it as "mental age".
That'll bring the cut off point down 20 years or so......


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 15, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I might move the goalposts a little for the remaining players and have it as "mental age".
That'll bring the cut off point down 20 years or so......
		
Click to expand...

IQ and I'd still be under that


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2015)

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Liverpoolphil (Single Room)
32. GG26

I have now confirmed rooming arrangements with the hotel. I have booked 18 single rooms, so by my reckoning I have one free.
If anyone else would like it (for a Â£30.00 supplement) please let me know and I will allocate it to you.
The other 7 rooms are twins.
Rob*


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2015)

*The teams!!

WHIPPERSNAPPERS.....

1. VIRTUOCITY
2. LIVERPOOLPHIL
3. REGION3
4. KHAMELION 
5. MOOGIE
6. PAPERBOY
7. RUFFDRIVER
8. SANDMAGNET
9. JIMBOP90
10. FULL THROTTLE
11. LIG
12. KRAXX68
13. GG26
14. JUSTONE
15. FOLIAGEFINDER
16. MASHLEYR7


THE OLD FARTS.........

1. SMIFFY
2. CHRISD
3. CROW
4. JOHNNYDEE
5. IBSMITH04
6. 2BLUE
7. WILLIAMALEX1
8. FISH
9. HOBBIT
10. ROSECOTT
11. TEEGIRL
12. BLUEINMUNICH
13. LEFTIE
14. PUTTPUTTSTEVE
15. WHEREDITGO
16. GRUMPYJOCK

The "cut off point" was 54
*oo:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 17, 2015)

Looking at that mob, I don't think we've got anything more to worry about other than whether there enough privacy on the course for several comfort stops!


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2015)

I almost feel sorry for the Whippersnappers (well maybe not), there going to get a right dubbing :smirk:

You've just got to pair us up now Herr Kapitan for the 18 holes (4bb matchplay) Sunday afternoon, I suppose the 18 holes (Singles matchplay) on Monday morning can be decided that evening basing selection (opposition) on how things went in the pairs.

Who's the nominated Whippersnappers Captain :mmm:

Oh, and it will be nice to play to the new Congu matchplay 90% allowance :whoo:

Shall I design and make a fitting trophy, I thought what I brought home yesterday from Alwoodley yesterday being a winning honorary North Easterner was great fun  







Khamelion, Wayman, Paul & Fish


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			You've just got to pair us up now Herr Kapitan for the 18 holes (4bb matchplay) Sunday afternoon, I suppose the 18 holes (Singles matchplay) on Monday morning can be decided that evening basing selection (opposition) on how things went in the pairs.
Who's the nominated Whippersnappers Captain :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Don't know who the Whippersnappers Captain is?
Going to be good to try to work out pairings and a batting order for the singles.
I was going to suggest everybody pop a fiver in the pot for prizes?
With 32 of us, that will give us Â£160.00.
Say Â£20.00 for nearest the pin and longest drives both rounds, that would leave us with Â£80.00 to spend on a nice little trophy?


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 17, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



51 is the current cutoff with several still to declare,* i suspect it'll only get higher* 

Click to expand...


:whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Hate to say it Geezer but that's the only thing you're going to win....


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Hate to say it Geezer but that's the only thing you're going to win....


Click to expand...

and so it begins.... :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			and so it begins.... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Well what did you expect Robin.
The bloke's a knob.


Still, if we hold the nearest the pin prize on something under 150 yards he might stand a chance.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh and Robin...
I'll put some strong players out 1st on the Monday morning, with a few steady players in the middle, and then leave my big guns until last.
You can go out sightseeing around the local area if you want, and we'll let you know how we got on at lunchtime.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Well what did you expect Robin.
The bloke's a knob.


*Still, if we hold the nearest the pin prize on something under 150 yards he might stand a chance.*

Click to expand...

I may have to bump and run a driver if it's that far, same tactic as our oppo's i suspect :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Oh and Robin...
I'll put some strong players out 1st on the Monday morning, with a few steady players in the middle, and then leave my big guns until last.
You can go out sightseeing around the local area if you want, and we'll let you know how we got on at lunchtime.


Click to expand...

How do you know I've got a big gun 

In the words of Graham Norton, I'll bring up the rear :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 17, 2015)

I'll step up for skipper if no one else has :thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 17, 2015)

Are we having buggies ?

Is so may as well go for these, 2 for the price of 1


----------



## chrisd (Oct 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll step up for skipper if no one else has :thup:
		
Click to expand...

........... it'll be just like the PM on The Apprentice!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2015)

chrisd said:



			........... it'll be just like the PM on The Apprentice!
		
Click to expand...

What, the shy, retiring type????


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2015)

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve  (Single Room)
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Liverpoolphil (Single Room)
32. GG26*


*Last single room now gone.*


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 17, 2015)

chrisd said:



			........... it'll be just like the PM on The Apprentice!
		
Click to expand...

Happy to pit my wits against Smiffy :thup:

Will see if Smiffy has someone in mind :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Happy to pit my wits against Smiffy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You would bleed Mush.
:smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You would bleed Mush.
:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Will await your choice of captain


----------



## Leftie (Oct 17, 2015)

I think that you have made a mistake with the team members Smiffy.

TeeGirl could never qualify for the Old Farts.  I'm sure that she is only 39.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2015)

Leftie said:



			TeeGirl could never qualify for the Old Farts.  I'm sure that she is only 39.
		
Click to expand...

The seeds are being sown....


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will await your choice of captain 

Click to expand...

I can't choose the oppositions captain!!
I think you should put it to the vote.
Start a new thread.
Homer would.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			I almost feel sorry for the Whippersnappers (well maybe not), there going to get a right dubbing :smirk:

You've just got to pair us up now Herr Kapitan for the 18 holes (4bb matchplay) Sunday afternoon, I suppose the 18 holes (Singles matchplay) on Monday morning can be decided that evening basing selection (opposition) on how things went in the pairs.

Who's the nominated Whippersnappers Captain :mmm:

Oh, and it will be nice to play to the new Congu matchplay 90% allowance :whoo:

Shall I design and make a fitting trophy, I thought what I brought home yesterday from Alwoodley yesterday being a winning honorary North Easterner was great fun  


Khamelion, Wayman, Paul & Fish 

Click to expand...

I really like the uniqueness of the Home created Trophies.... 

This is our other one...


----------



## GG26 (Oct 17, 2015)

Long time since I've been regarded as a whippersnapper :lol:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I nominate you as skipper 

Click to expand...

I second that


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 17, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I second that 

Click to expand...

If we can get one more that could be classed as a majority and Stu is skipper


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2015)

Leftie said:



			TeeGirl could never qualify for the Old Farts.  I'm sure that she is only 39.
		
Click to expand...

 You old smoothy Roger. Think you are right though.:thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Whippersnappers prizes = extra large diapers or nappies.  

I don't fancy changing any of you guys , YUK. :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 17, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Whippersnappers prizes = extra large diapers or nappies.  

I don't fancy changing any of you guys , YUK. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Same could apply to the coffin dodgers


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Same could apply to the coffin dodgers
		
Click to expand...

Use your Hobbit powers :lol:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 17, 2015)

I think the Old Farts should pick one of the below for their team Badge


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I think the Old Farts should pick one of the below for their team Badge

View attachment 17221

Click to expand...

 Rumour has it that some of the whippersnappers may have lied about their age. Any comment Dave ?


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Rumour has it that some of the whippersnappers may have lied about their age. Any comment Dave ?

Click to expand...

Currently 46, will be 47 on Feb 21st, born in 69, or at least that my dad tells me, I do often wonder whether that first step on the moon was real.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 18, 2015)

*Gentlemen please!!!!!!

All of these stupid "ageist" comments are doing nothing to add to the friendliness and fair play that a big meet like this should encourage.
I can see it all ending in tears, with personal grudge matches developing, petty squabbling over this, that and the other, and a general feeling of animosity between the two teams.*






Can we ramp it up a notch!!


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I think the Old Farts should pick one of the below for their team Badge

View attachment 17221

Click to expand...

I see they have sorted out your own king size changing room already where you can all go for a huddle & cuddle with each other afterwards to cry & whine because the Old Farts have spanked you, literally


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 18, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I think the Old Farts should pick one of the below for their team Badge

View attachment 17221

Click to expand...




richart said:



			Rumour has it that some of the whippersnappers may have lied about their age. Any comment Dave ?

Click to expand...




Khamelion said:



			Currently 46, will be 47 on Feb 21st, born in 69, or at least that my dad tells me, I do often wonder whether that first step on the moon was real.
		
Click to expand...

Before taking up golf, Dave used to chase parked buses. Hence he looks a little older than his 59 yrs...


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 18, 2015)

Oy old farts, the co-operative are doing a special on these, may want to get your names down


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

Blimey these old boys are a bit feisty aren't they ?


Will they be repeating the trash talk as memory losses set in ?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 18, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Oy old farts, the co-operative are doing a special on these, may want to get your names down 






Click to expand...

Jeez guys, can you hear the noisy children at the back of the class already?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 18, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Jeez guys, can you hear the noisy children at the back of the class already?
		
Click to expand...

And I expect the silly sods will lower the tone of the place and start throwing bread rolls or brussells sprouts around at the meal table in the evening.
Makes me sick.


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			And I expect the silly sods will lower the tone of the place and start throwing bread rolls or brussells sprouts around at the meal table in the evening.
Makes me sick.
		
Click to expand...

Forget team colours then, they can wear bibs :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			Forget team colours then, they can wear bibs :smirk:

View attachment 17224

Click to expand...

Can you order 16 of those please Robin?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 18, 2015)

Perhaps we can go to the bar after golf and if the hotel gets one of these then that'll keep the little ones amused and out of our hair (well assuming some of us still have hair)


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Perhaps we can go to the bar after golf and if the hotel gets one of these then that'll keep the little ones amused and out of our hair (well assuming some of us still have hair)

View attachment 17225

Click to expand...

Yes, lets hope it has a Whacky Warehouse for them to burn off any excess energy so they all sleep well at night whilst we stop up drinking and swapping stories of our triumphs :smirk:


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yes, lets hope it has a Whacky Warehouse for them to burn off any excess energy so they all sleep well at night whilst we stop up drinking and *swapping stories of our triumphs* :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


Is  that heralds or bonnevilles you ol' duffers


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 18, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Is  that heralds or bonnevilles you ol' duffers 

Click to expand...

So are you putting your name forward for opposing teams captain????
:rofl:


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			So are you putting your name forward for opposing teams captain????
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No need,
we don't require anyone to tell us when we need the toilet or help us get there :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Is  that heralds or bonnevilles you ol' duffers 

Click to expand...

Well at least you selected the more adult models, you can have the Cub :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

Lots of talk from the old men - the youngsters will do their talking on the course


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 18, 2015)

I take it the old farts will be practicing their short game, as I don't think zimmers are allowed on greens.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 18, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I take it the old farts will be practicing their short game, as I don't think zimmers are allowed on greens.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be a chippers convention :rofl:


----------



## LIG (Oct 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



*The teams!!

WHIPPERSNAPPERS.....

1. VIRTUOCITY
2. LIVERPOOLPHIL
3. REGION3
4. KHAMELION 
5. MOOGIE
6. PAPERBOY
7. RUFFDRIVER
8. SANDMAGNET
9. JIMBOP90
10. FULL THROTTLE
11. LIG
12. KRAXX68
13. GG26
14. JUSTONE
15. FOLIAGEFINDER
16. MASHLEYR7


THE OLD FARTS.........

1. SMIFFY
2. CHRISD
3. CROW
4. JOHNNYDEE
5. IBSMITH04
6. 2BLUE
7. WILLIAMALEX1
8. FISH
9. HOBBIT
10. ROSECOTT
11. TEEGIRL
12. BLUEINMUNICH
13. LEFTIE
14. PUTTPUTTSTEVE
15. WHEREDITGO
16. GRUMPYJOCK

The "cut off point" was 54
*oo:
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



*Gentlemen please!!!!!!

All of these stupid "ageist" comments are doing nothing to add to the friendliness and fair play that a big meet like this should encourage.
I can see it all ending in tears, with personal grudge matches developing, petty squabbling over this, that and the other, and a general feeling of animosity between the two teams.*






Can we ramp it up a notch!!


Click to expand...




Fish said:



			I see they have sorted out your own king size changing room already where you can all go for a huddle & cuddle with each other afterwards to cry & whine because the Old Farts have spanked you, literally  

View attachment 17222

Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Can you order 16 of those please Robin?
		
Click to expand...



I have a complaint to lodge with The Management!  

This barracking and banter is all very well but, being as I'm the eldest Whippersnapper (probably) and there will in all likelyhood be some dropouts before the event (i.e. some Old Fart will fail to dodge their coffin or some Young Whippersnapper will get posted overseas), some shifting around of teams will no doubt be necessary.  I'm therefore not sure I can participate *wholeheartedly* in the wind-ups as I may end up switching allegiance and... well, I think you understand my drift - it doesn't bear thinking about!  


On a separate point - Wherediditgo - to paraphrase a well-known TV ad about marg&butter, "I can't believe you're older than me!"


----------



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			the youngsters will do their talking on the course 

Click to expand...

Probably during our swings even!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Probably during our swings even!
		
Click to expand...

Well if it's when you are putting then we certainly have enough time.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well if it's when you are putting then we certainly have enough time.
		
Click to expand...

Talking during other people's putts are a sure way to induce a high incidence of misses - proven fact!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Talking during other people's putts are a sure way to induce a high incidence of misses - proven fact!
		
Click to expand...

Well it's wasn't talking - more uncontrolable laughter really :rofl:


----------



## richart (Oct 18, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Talking during other people's putts are a sure way to induce a high incidence of misses - proven fact!
		
Click to expand...

 To be fair, he was quiet during the first few.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 18, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Talking during other people's putts are a sure way to induce a high incidence of misses - proven fact!
		
Click to expand...

Im with you Chris absolute shocking behaviour.

Trouble is its catching on fast imo there is far too much whispering going on whilst people are playing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

richart said:



			To be fair, he was quiet during the first *four* 

Click to expand...

Corrected for accuracy :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 18, 2015)

Will find it really difficult being in direct opposition to chrisd- whom I have a lot of respect for.....


....but I'm sure I'll manage.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Will find it really difficult being in direct opposition to chrisd- whom I have a lot of respect for.....


....but I'm sure I'll manage.
		
Click to expand...

Cough  cough :ears:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Will find it really difficult being in direct opposition to chrisd- whom I have a lot of respect for.
		
Click to expand...

Mutual respect son..........   unlike with some of the other wassocks on here!

:angry:oo::smirk:


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 19, 2015)

LIG said:



			On a separate point - Wherediditgo - to paraphrase a well-known TV ad about marg&butter, "I can't believe you're older than me!" 

Click to expand...

I lied about my age at my birth :ears:


----------



## teegirl (Oct 19, 2015)

richart said:



			You old smoothy Roger. Think you are right though.:thup:[/Q


 I wouldn't play for any other team R and R.......:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sandmagnet (Oct 20, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



			I lied about my age at my birth :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I reckon it's chasing all them chickens about Phil! It worked for rocky against clubber langor Apollo creed.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 27, 2015)

Have the tossers picked a captain yet?????


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Have the tossers picked a captain yet?????


Click to expand...

We all assumed that you were the captain, since you organised it.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 27, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			We all assumed that you were the captain, since you organised it.
		
Click to expand...

I am_* ONE*_ of the captains.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'll be a whipper snapper Capt if required -


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 27, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'll be a whipper snapper Capt if required -
		
Click to expand...

Well done Geezer.
I'll pm you at some point over the next few days to run through a few things with you....


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Well done Geezer.
I'll pm you at some point over the next few days to run through a few things with you....


Click to expand...

Cool - will be a great game n challenge to beat the oldies


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2015)

Who wants to be Captain?

Its becoming like an episode of The apprentice!!  :smirk:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 27, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Who wants to be Captain?

Its becoming like an episode of The apprentice!!  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I'm hired


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'm hired 

Click to expand...

I'll give you a hand with anything :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 27, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'll be a whipper snapper Capt if required -
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll give you a hand with anything :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Blind leading the blind...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Blind leading the blind...
		
Click to expand...

This is a post for young people... Move along old man


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll give you a hand with anything :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll take up ur offer on that Phil


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Blind leading the blind...
		
Click to expand...

Did you need to put on the reading glasses to read it


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you need to put on the reading glasses to read it 

Click to expand...

Been using reading glasses for 15yrs, usually to read the illiterate scribble of kids...:ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Been using reading glasses for 15yrs, usually to read the illiterate scribble of kids...:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I did hear you oldies are getting all the rooms on the bottom floor - unable to have that many wheelchairs on the top floor


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I did hear you oldies are getting all the rooms on the bottom floor - unable to have that many wheelchairs on the top floor 

Click to expand...

Definition of a real hipster is an older person who's hips have been replaced


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 27, 2015)

To all the oldies:

I have a contact at Horlicks so we're all sorted for our nightcap


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 27, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			To all the oldies:

I have a contact at Horlicks so we're all sorted for our nightcap
		
Click to expand...

You may want to bulk buy these too :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Definition of a real hipster is an older person who's hips have been replaced 

Click to expand...

I have put a request into R&A in regards the rules using non golf equipment to see if they are allowed to use a walking frame ?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have put a request into R&A in regards the rules using non golf equipment to see if they are allowed to use a walking frame ?
		
Click to expand...

Good point Phil, I've also requested Kanga pants to ensure they have full nights kip without the several trips to the loo...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Good point Phil, I've also requested Kanga pants to ensure they have full nights kip without the several trips to the loo...
		
Click to expand...

Do you think false hips could be classed as a swing aid and therefore not allowed to be used whilst playing ?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you think false hips could be classed as a swing aid and therefore not allowed to be used whilst playing ?
		
Click to expand...

Given the fact that it may help to 'clear the hips', then yes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Given the fact that it may help to 'clear the hips', then yes 

Click to expand...

So two shot penalty every time the hips are used


----------



## Fish (Oct 27, 2015)

There's going to be a few tears at the end of this match, and I can only see it coming from the sniffersnappers


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Definition of a real hipster is an older person who's hips have been replaced 

Click to expand...

Oi sunshine! There's no need for that ....... and anyway, my scrap value is rising all the time!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you think false hips could be classed as a swing aid and therefore not allowed to be used whilst playing ?
		
Click to expand...

Well, they don't help with putting!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So two shot penalty every time the hips are used 

Click to expand...

Sounds legit ;p


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 27, 2015)

The first of the Whippersnappers steps up to the tee........


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 27, 2015)

And the rest follow.....


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			And the rest follow.....
View attachment 17359

Click to expand...

Oh how true!


----------



## Fish (Oct 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			The first of the Whippersnappers steps up to the tee........

View attachment 17358

Click to expand...

I reckon a few will look like this afterwards, in fact, I can see a bit of Khamelion in him :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2015)

Old Farts on the first tee


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Old Farts on the first tee 

View attachment 17361

Click to expand...

Is that the only buggies available for hire, i may need a carer not a caddie


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			I reckon a few will look like this afterwards, in fact, I can see a bit of Khamelion in him :smirk:  

View attachment 17360

Click to expand...

Contact the RSPCC just in case the whippersnappers get a whipping. :smirk:


----------



## Region3 (Oct 27, 2015)

Are you going to pick your orders separately then put them together, or take turns in picking opponents for each other?


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Are you going to pick your orders separately then put them together, or take turns in picking opponents for each other?
		
Click to expand...

Just make sure my PP has a good sense of humour , he'll need it. :rofl:


----------



## LIG (Oct 27, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Are you going to pick your orders separately then put them together, or take turns in picking opponents for each other?
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to see the Captains exchange team order sheets on the first tee and then announce the groups (Assuming the Captains decide beforehand who is paired up for the 4balls within their teams).  

Appreciate that some may end up playing with "the same old faces" but... 
















the look of horror on some faces will be priceless!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2015)

LIG said:



			Appreciate that some may end up playing with "the same old faces" but... 






:
		
Click to expand...

.............. and let's face it ....... some faces are very old!!


----------



## Leftie (Oct 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Old Farts on the first tee 

View attachment 17361

Click to expand...

Just remind us Phil how you fared against a couple of old timers at Blackmoor last week



:ears::ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Are you going to pick your orders separately then put them together, or take turns in picking opponents for each other?
		
Click to expand...

Pick orders separately and then put them together Gary.
Should add to the "fun" of it.
I already have some ideas in mind for my sandwich list in the singles but will be asking for preferences for partners in the betterball via PM's nearer the time.

*With regards team colours, could all players bring one red and one blue shirt each? They are colours that most players have in their wardrobe somewhere.
We could then say have the Whippers playing in red on day one, blue on day two with the old farts the other way round??*


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Pick orders separately and then put them together Gary.
Should add to the "fun" of it.
I already have some ideas in mind for my sandwich list in the singles but will be asking for preferences for partners in the betterball via PM's nearer the time.

*With regards team colours, could all players bring one red and one blue shirt each? They are colours that most players have in their wardrobe somewhere.
We could then say have the Whippers playing in red on day one, blue on day two with the old farts the other way round??*

Click to expand...

I hate red... I have white, black or more white, black...


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			I hate red... I have white, black or more white, black... 

Click to expand...

You mean to tell me that you don't possess either a Red or a Blue shirt in among your wardrobe????


I guess if we make the two shirt choices white and black there won't be any "odd" shades so it could be a goer!!


PS You have a couple of pm's Kraxx old chap


----------



## chrisd (Oct 28, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			I hate red... I have white, black or more white, black... 

Click to expand...

I have black or white with a mutated egg yolk hue in a simple pattern down the middle front!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You mean to tell me that you don't possess either a Red or a Blue shirt in among your wardrobe????


I guess if we make the two shirt choices white and black there won't be any "odd" shades so it could be a goer!!


PS You have a couple of pm's Kraxx old chap


Click to expand...

I'm quite black n white - got ur pms- off to work - will be doing captains stuff 2nite when I get home


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2015)

So dress code is sorted. If each player can bring a black and a white shirt with them, we can alternate on the two days to help differentiate the teams.
Trouser/skirt (for the Jocks) colour is up to you


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You mean to tell me that you don't possess either a Red or a Blue shirt in among your wardrobe????



PS You have a couple of pm's Kraxx old chap


Click to expand...

He does have some fetching skirts.... allegedly!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 28, 2015)

Black and white ? Well that's a bit dull isn't it 

How about pink and purple


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Black and white ? Well that's a bit dull isn't it 

How about pink and purple 

Click to expand...


Errr that would be fine Phil if everybody was likely to have pink and purple shirts in their wardrobes!!
Idea is to keep the costs down and as everybody is "likely" to have a black and a white shirt somewhere, I think it's a reasonable idea????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Errr that would be fine Phil if everybody was likely to have pink and purple shirts in their wardrobes!!
Idea is to keep the costs down and as everybody is "likely" to have a black and a white shirt somewhere, I think it's a reasonable idea????
		
Click to expand...

I don't wear black  - bad luck 

Do have a black and white together


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't wear black  - bad luck 

Do have a black and white together 

Click to expand...

Now if somebody had posted odds on the forum member "most likely to be difficult".....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Now if somebody had posted odds on the forum member "most likely to be difficult".....


Click to expand...



Don't worry I'll pay out for a black top


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:





Don't worry I'll pay out for a black top 

Click to expand...

If you can't stretch to it Phil, I have two each of Black & White.
I can bring them all with me and you can borrow one of each from me.
Just make sure you wash them afterwards.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			If you can't stretch to it Phil, I have two each of Black & White.
I can bring them all with me and you can borrow one of each from me.
Just make sure you wash them afterwards.....


Click to expand...

Is there any special message on them


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there any special message on them 

Click to expand...

I think I threw "that one" away.
I'm working on another though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I think I threw "that one" away.
I'm working on another though


Click to expand...



Will look forward to it


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:





Will look forward to it
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't.
It might not be about the same person this time....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I wouldn't.
It might not be about the same person this time....


Click to expand...

Oh I'm looking forward to our singles match up


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh I'm looking forward to our singles match up 

Click to expand...

Errr there has been a change of plans!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Errr there has been a change of plans!


Click to expand...

Have you bottled it


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you bottled it 

Click to expand...

No.
But the only "fix" of the draw will be Kraxx and I (opposing Captains) playing each other in match 1 on the Monday. Makes sense that we are both back in first so that we can encourage our players and keep a firm tab on the scoreline.
I could (could) face you in the betterballs though, with my super dooper partner and we could have a little side bet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			No.
But the only "fix" of the draw will be Kraxx and I (opposing Captains) playing each other in match 1 on the Monday. Makes sense that we are both back in first so that we can encourage our players and keep a firm tab on the scoreline.
I could (could) face you in the betterballs though, with my super dooper partner and we could have a little side bet


Click to expand...

I'm sure it could be arranged


----------



## moogie (Oct 28, 2015)

Bit of a relief Stu took on the captaincy and not Dave ( Khamelion )
Seen some dodgy photos of some of Dave's outfits lately
So heaven knows what colours we might have ended up with....


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 28, 2015)

moogie said:



			Bit of a relief Stu took on the captaincy and not Dave ( Khamelion )
Seen some dodgy photos of some of Dave's outfits lately
So heaven knows what colours we might have ended up with....

Click to expand...

Dave in a multi-coloured romper suit...brilliant!


----------



## Region3 (Oct 28, 2015)

C'mon youth team captain, you can't let old guys dictate our team colours can you!?!

(Only mention it because I haven't got a black shirt. Or a red one  )

I don't mind buying a red one, but dark blue will have to do for black.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Region3 said:



			C'mon youth team captain, you can't let old guys dictate our team colours can you!?!

(Only mention it because I haven't got a black shirt. Or a red one  )

I don't mind buying a red one, but dark blue will have to do for black.
		
Click to expand...

A bib for the kids


----------



## Crow (Oct 28, 2015)

I haven't got a white shirt, I find that they get dirty too quickly in the parts of the course that I stray into.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 28, 2015)

Region3 said:



			C'mon youth team captain, you can't let old guys dictate our team colours can you!?!

(Only mention it because I haven't got a black shirt. Or a red one  )

I don't mind buying a red one, but dark blue will have to do for black.
		
Click to expand...

Red, white or blue i have but no black, bad things happen when i wear black 
be warned


----------



## Fish (Oct 28, 2015)

OMG, we have shirt-gate &#128514;

As I said and showed before, where what shirts you want and I'll supply suitable bibs to wear for each team, you trust me don't you &#128121;


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 28, 2015)

#shirtgate

Least we have several months to decide... So what colour trousers/skirts we wearing... :rofl:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 28, 2015)

OK WHIPPERSNAPPERS.....

Can i get your handicaps... just gives me an idea for Team format for the pairings etc, not that i am taking this seriously... 

1. VIRTUOCITY
2. LIVERPOOLPHIL
3. REGION3
4. KHAMELION 
5. MOOGIE
6. PAPERBOY
7. RUFFDRIVER
8. SANDMAGNET
9. JIMBOP90
10. FULL THROTTLE
11. LIG
12. KRAXX68 - 13
13. GG26
14. JUSTONE
15. FOLIAGEFINDER
16. MASHLEYR7


----------



## GG26 (Oct 28, 2015)

Shouldn't the old farts be beige and yellow over the two days, perhaps in sleeveless pullovers.  I think you're right about bibs though Fish, the old farts will need them for dinner


----------



## GG26 (Oct 28, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			OK WHIPPERSNAPPERS.....

Can i get your handicaps... just gives me an idea for Team format for the pairings etc, not that i am taking this seriously... 

1. VIRTUOCITY
2. LIVERPOOLPHIL
3. REGION3
4. KHAMELION 
5. MOOGIE
6. PAPERBOY
7. RUFFDRIVER
8. SANDMAGNET
9. JIMBOP90
10. FULL THROTTLE
11. LIG
12. KRAXX68 - 13
13. GG26 - 25
14. JUSTONE
15. FOLIAGEFINDER
16. MASHLEYR7



Click to expand...

added


----------



## Crow (Oct 28, 2015)

GG26 said:



*Shouldn't the old farts be beige and yellow* over the two days, perhaps in sleeveless pullovers.  I think you're right about bibs though Fish, the old farts will need them for dinner 

Click to expand...

Now you're talking my language. :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 28, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			OK WHIPPERSNAPPERS.....

Can i get your handicaps... just gives me an idea for Team format for the pairings etc, not that i am taking this seriously... 

1. VIRTUOCITY
2. LIVERPOOLPHIL
3. REGION3
4. KHAMELION 
5. MOOGIE
6. PAPERBOY
7. RUFFDRIVER
8. SANDMAGNET
9. JIMBOP90
10. FULL THROTTLE - 13
11. LIG
12. KRAXX68 - 13
13. GG26
14. JUSTONE
15. FOLIAGEFINDER
16. MASHLEYR7



Click to expand...

current hc added, but beware I will have enough qualifiers to go up another shot, unless my game improves significantly


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Black and white ? Well that's a bit dull isn't it 

How about pink and purple 

Click to expand...

Don't give a hoot, pick a colour and I'll have it in the wardrobe


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 28, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			OK WHIPPERSNAPPERS.....

Can i get your handicaps... just gives me an idea for Team format for the pairings etc, not that i am taking this seriously... 

1. VIRTUOCITY
2. LIVERPOOLPHIL 5 :thup:
3. REGION3
4. KHAMELION 
5. MOOGIE
6. PAPERBOY
7. RUFFDRIVER
8. SANDMAGNET
9. JIMBOP90
10. FULL THROTTLE
11. LIG
12. KRAXX68 - 13
13. GG26
14. JUSTONE
15. FOLIAGEFINDER
16. MASHLEYR7



Click to expand...

I reckon us whippersnappers should have blue top one day and green second day


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			OK WHIPPERSNAPPERS.....

Can i get your handicaps... just gives me an idea for Team format for the pairings etc, not that i am taking this seriously... 

1. VIRTUOCITY
2. LIVERPOOLPHIL
3. REGION3
4. KHAMELION 
5. MOOGIE
6. PAPERBOY
7. RUFFDRIVER
8. SANDMAGNET
9. JIMBOP90
10. FULL THROTTLE
11. LIG
12. KRAXX68 - 13
13. GG26
14. JUSTONE
15. FOLIAGEFINDER
16. MASHLEYR7



Click to expand...

Pencil in Virtuocity as a possible 22 come next year


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I reckon us whippersnappers should have blue top one day and green second day 

Click to expand...

Like I wrote, pick a Colour, just thought, I don't have a black polo shirt


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 28, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Pencil in Virtuocity as a possible 22 come next year   

Click to expand...

I'm hoping by then we're all down to single figures


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 28, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Like I wrote, pick a Colour, just thought, I don't have a black polo shirt

View attachment 17377

Click to expand...

Ok sob the new black is red


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 28, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'm hoping by then we're all down to single figures 

Click to expand...

IQ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lots of talk from the old men - the youngsters will do their talking on the course 

Click to expand...

Goo goo goo ,good try


----------



## LIG (Oct 28, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'm hoping by then we're all down to single figures 

Click to expand...

I'll be off two single figures - 1 and 3 - that counts twice doesn't it?


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2015)

LIG said:



			I'll be off two single figures - 1 and 3 - that counts twice doesn't it?  

Click to expand...


I can't believe  you're not in TOFs team. ( The old farts ) :rofl:


----------



## LIG (Oct 28, 2015)

Here I am throwing down the gauntlet to you fuddy duddys!

On the Monday I'll be out second.... so putchya name dahn why doncha!:ears: 


(All opinions expressed above are those of the author and are in no way condoned by the Captain. Old Farts should therefore not rely on them as a true representation of facts.) 




Sorry I forgot you coffin dodgers are blind as well as senile.  Just for you...

Here I am throwing down the gauntlet to you fuddy duddys!

On the Monday I'll be out second.... so putchya name dahn why doncha!:ears: 




(All opinions expressed above are those of the author and  are in no way condoned by the Captain. Old Farts should therefore not  rely on them as a true representation of facts.) 
:ears::ears::ears::ears::ears:


----------



## LIG (Oct 28, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			I can't believe  you're not in TOFs team. ( The old farts ) :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Must be my juvenille behaviour it certainly wasn't my youthful good looks!!!  

 I'm the most senior Whippersnapper - a few months younger than the youngest Old Fart!


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2015)

LIG said:



			Must be my juvenille behaviour it certainly wasn't my youthful good looks!!!  

 I'm the most senior Whippersnapper - a few months younger than the youngest Old Fart!

Click to expand...

I'm only kid in old pal , looking forward to meeting up again.:cheers:


----------



## Fish (Oct 29, 2015)

LIG said:



			I'll be off two single figures - *1 and 3* - that counts twice doesn't it?  

Click to expand...

I didn't know you were dyslexic  

:smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 29, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			OK WHIPPERSNAPPERS.....
Can i get your handicaps... just gives me an idea for Team format for the pairings etc, not that i am taking this seriously... 

Click to expand...

That's sounding a bit too technical for me.
My pairings will be decided on waist size, with the gutbuckets going out early to help trample the rough down a bit.
A combined weight of 42 stone is guaranteed to put us a point or two up on the leaderboard early doors.


----------



## Crow (Oct 29, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			That's sounding a bit too technical for me.
My pairings will be decided on waist size, with the gutbuckets going out early to help trample the rough down a bit.
A combined weight of 42 stone is guaranteed to put us a point or two up on the leaderboard early doors.
		
Click to expand...

34" but with some diligent training I'm hoping to be 38" by June.


----------



## LIG (Oct 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			I didn't know you were dyslexic  

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I AM NOT!   I'll have you know I'm sydlecix! :ears:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			IQ?
		
Click to expand...

I have no come back... I'm literally laughing my head off at work...


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			That's sounding a bit too technical for me.
My pairings will be decided on waist size, with the gutbuckets going out early to help trample the rough down a bit.
A combined weight of 42 stone is guaranteed to put us a point or two up on the leaderboard early doors.
		
Click to expand...


That's what I like about you Smiffy, a great team Captain- nothing left to chance!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 29, 2015)

Would all members of the Old Farts please check your "inboxes" as you have a pm from your Captain...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 29, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Would all members of the Old Farts please check your "inboxes" as you have a pm from your Captain...


Click to expand...

Clearly too much time on your hands to pm the team


----------



## moogie (Oct 29, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Clearly too much time on your hands to pm the team 

Click to expand...



Come on stu,  send us a PM......feeling sooooo left out 





While you're at it captain,  make your 1st captains decision on the bleeding colours....!!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 29, 2015)

moogie said:



			Come on stu,  send us a PM......feeling sooooo left out 


While you're at it captain,  make your 1st captains decision on the bleeding colours....!!
		
Click to expand...

I still can't belive you're a whippersnapper. Were you born in a leap year? It's still times four you know.


----------



## moogie (Oct 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I still can't belive you're a whippersnapper. Were you born in a leap year? It's still times four you know.
		
Click to expand...



I still can't believe you're walking around still
When they unearthed you from your crypt in that pyramid,  I felt sure you would just be dust under those bandages.......


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I still can't belive you're a whippersnapper. Were you born in a leap year? It's still times four you know.
		
Click to expand...

That makes me 16 again


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 29, 2015)

moogie said:



			Come on stu,  send us a PM......feeling sooooo left out 





While you're at it captain,  make your 1st captains decision on the bleeding colours....!!
		
Click to expand...

Lol - I'll do a poll for colour shirts


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 29, 2015)

moogie said:



			I still can't believe you're walking around still
When they unearthed you from your crypt in that pyramid,  I felt sure you would just be dust under those bandages.......
		
Click to expand...

Just goes to show how well quality lasts...


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 29, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Lol - I'll do a poll for colour shirts 

Click to expand...

Rather fetching don't you think


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 29, 2015)

This is all getting rather childish now......


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 29, 2015)

GG26 said:



			Shouldn't the old farts be beige and yellow over the two days?
		
Click to expand...

By the end yes, their pants will have started off white.

Could the Whippersnappers arrive at the tee dressed in Jedi robes, one look from the TOFs and they'll think the Grim Reaper (or Imurg) has arrived to take them to a better place, somewhere, where the Wurthers are bountiful and free, Sterident is no longer needed, where everything they read in the papers is true, so there's noting to moan and whinge about and where their drives are straight long and true, every put is a one put.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Fish (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm bringing a spanking paddle with me, all the whippers can sign it after they've had there arses tanned, but then I'm thinking they wouldn't be able to take a spanking on & off the course over 2-days, it might be just too much for them :smirk:


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm bringing a spanking paddle with me, all the whippers can sign it after they've had there arses tanned, but then I'm thinking they wouldn't be able to take a spanking on & off the course over 2-days, it might be just too much for them :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Always new you were a bandit robin
Now you've just confirmed it asses you prefer :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Oct 29, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Always new you were a bandit robin
Now you've just confirmed it asses you prefer :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'm hoping by then we're all down to single figures 

Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			IQ?
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on Hobbit; if it was IQ they'd be hoping to be UP to single figures, not downâ€¦..


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2015)

So, what's got an IQ of 80?


All the whippersnappers added together!


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 29, 2015)

If any emergency changes are required in the whippersnappers team, please use the baby changing room .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 29, 2015)

chrisd said:



			So, what's got an IQ of 80?


All the whippersnappers added together!
		
Click to expand...

80 ?

Is that the amount of putts per round you have ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			80 ?

Is that the amount of putts per round you have ?
		
Click to expand...

It's what you'll be lucky to break once we've unleashed our secret weaponâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			80 ?

Is that the amount of putts per round you have ?
		
Click to expand...

You are such a cheeky child!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 29, 2015)

chrisd said:



			You are such a cheeky child!
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to spitting on a hanky and then wiping the mud of his little cherub face, after he's fallen flat on it...:ears:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 29, 2015)

Had a word with the hotel and seems they can lay on some mountain biking for the Whippersnappers post golf

.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd say Tofs are well in front already.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 30, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			I'd say Tofs are well in front already.

Click to expand...

Only until your wheelchair batteries run low , then we'll overtake you :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 30, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Only until your wheelchair batteries run low , then we'll overtake you :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oi , I'm in / on charge :smirk:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 30, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			If any emergency changes are required in the whippersnappers team, please use the baby changing room .
		
Click to expand...

Would that be behind the TOFs queue, as you all wait to change your Kanga's, I've kindly provided the link HERE so the TOFs can stock up.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Would that be behind the TOFs queue, as you all wait to change your Kanga's, I've kindly provided the link HERE so the TOFs can stock up.
		
Click to expand...

I use the Billy Connelly type , just tie a string round each ankle, and empty later. They hold about 2 gallon in each leg.:rofl:


----------



## Leftie (Oct 30, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Just remind us Phil how you fared against a couple of old timers at Blackmoor last week



:ears::ears:
		
Click to expand...


Hmmmm  No come back from Phil.

Strange that


----------



## chrisd (Oct 30, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Hmmmm  No come back from Phil.

Strange that  

Click to expand...

Remind me Leftie ........... how did he do, I can't remember


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 30, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Hmmmm  No come back from Phil.

Strange that  

Click to expand...

Im still traumatised after someone attempted to hit us 

I believe your partner had home advantage that day


----------



## Leftie (Oct 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im still traumatised after someone attempted to hit us 

I believe you and your partner had age advantage that day 

Click to expand...

Excuses, excuses .....

btw, that someone was suffering from severe earache at that stage and thought that that shot might just shut the pair of you up.  It worked too :whoo: but only for about half a minute or so.:angry:  Don't know what all the fuss was about.  Neither of you had to move - it went between you.


----------



## sandmagnet (Oct 30, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Hmmmm  No come back from Phil.

Strange that  

Click to expand...

I'm astounded Bruce that you remember last week tbh! You normally forget that people are still to play on the tee before you drive off


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 30, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Excuses, excuses .....

btw, that someone was suffering from severe earache at that stage and thought that that shot might just shut the pair of you up.  It worked too :whoo: but only for about half a minute or so.:angry:  Don't know what all the fuss was about.  Neither of you had to move - it went between you. 

Click to expand...

I think the movement was more down to shock and fearing for our kneecaps


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 11, 2015)

If anybody else fancies this, I might have a place available.....


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 12, 2015)

I'd like to raise an objection against the Whippersnappers captain (Kraxx). 

Grounds for the objection are, that while arranging the lads (Me, Kraxx and a coupe of others) Christmas night out, his reply to an email was and I quote "Lets gave a good meal somewhere but not in town", apart from the dodgy spelling, Evidence point No.1 his reply to the town being to noisy was, and again I quote, "Yeah", mark this as evidence No.2.

For Evidence point number 1, this shows a distinct lack of technical skill with a mobile phone, which is somewhat an Old Fart trait.

and

For Evidence point number 2, surely a whippersnapper would be out among the lovelies in their Mrs Claus skimpy fancy dress gear and not wanting to suck on a Werthers in a remote country side pub next to the fire, which is again an Old Fart trait.

I put it to the rank and file that Kraxx is indeed an Old Fart in disguise who has been smuggled into the Whippersnapper ranks to cause chaos and mayhem, sabotage the team selection and overdose the Whipper Snappers morning coffee with excessive amounts on sanatogen.

Then again he could be a double agent and the above is a double bluff  to lure the Old Farts into a false sense of security.


----------



## moogie (Nov 12, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I'd like to raise an objection against the Whippersnappers captain (Kraxx). 

Grounds for the objection are, that while arranging the lads (Me, Kraxx and a coupe of others) Christmas night out, his reply to an email was and I quote "Lets gave a good meal somewhere but not in town", apart from the dodgy spelling, Evidence point No.1 his reply to the town being to noisy was, and again I quote, "Yeah", mark this as evidence No.2.

For Evidence point number 1, this shows a distinct lack of technical skill with a mobile phone, which is somewhat an Old Fart trait.

and

For Evidence point number 2, surely a whippersnapper would be out among the lovelies in their Mrs Claus skimpy fancy dress gear and not wanting to suck on a Werthers in a remote country side pub next to the fire, which is again an Old Fart trait.

I put it to the rank and file that Kraxx is indeed an Old Fart in disguise who has been smuggled into the Whippersnapper ranks to cause chaos and mayhem, sabotage the team selection and overdose the Whipper Snappers morning coffee with excessive amounts on sanatogen.

Then again he could be a double agent and the above is a double bluff  to lure the Old Farts into a false sense of security.
		
Click to expand...




Dave......so what you are saying is,  he's gonna be a CRAP Captain....??
Has he even decided on shirt colours yet....??
Or will "shirt-gate" continue until he sees what Santa brings.......


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 12, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I'd like to raise an objection against the Whippersnappers captain (Kraxx). 

Grounds for the objection are, that while arranging the lads (Me, Kraxx and a coupe of others) Christmas night out, his reply to an email was and I quote "Lets gave a good meal somewhere but not in town", apart from the dodgy spelling, Evidence point No.1 his reply to the town being to noisy was, and again I quote, "Yeah", mark this as evidence No.2.

For Evidence point number 1, this shows a distinct lack of technical skill with a mobile phone, which is somewhat an Old Fart trait.

and

For Evidence point number 2, surely a whippersnapper would be out among the lovelies in their Mrs Claus skimpy fancy dress gear and not wanting to suck on a Werthers in a remote country side pub next to the fire, which is again an Old Fart trait.

I put it to the rank and file that Kraxx is indeed an Old Fart in disguise who has been smuggled into the Whippersnapper ranks to cause chaos and mayhem, sabotage the team selection and overdose the Whipper Snappers morning coffee with excessive amounts on sanatogen.

Then again he could be a double agent and the above is a double bluff  to lure the Old Farts into a false sense of security.
		
Click to expand...

Objection noted but denied, as I'm using my age seniority over your post - as for dodgy text, my fat figgers keep hitting the wrong button & I'm too busy to delete & re/type


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 12, 2015)

moogie said:



			Has he even decided on shirt colours yet....??
Or will "shirt-gate" continue until he sees what Santa brings.......
		
Click to expand...

On the shirt colour, Yes, No, Maybe, Yes, No, definitely, no, yes, maybe, possibly, no, yes, he's very decisive, sometimes, maybe.


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 12, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Objection noted but denied, as I'm using my age seniority over your post - as for dodgy text, my fat figgers keep hitting the wrong button & I'm too busy to delete & re/type 

Click to expand...

So denying you're a TOF spy or a WS double agent, is that a double double bluff then?


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2015)

I see the children are playing up again, tantrums in the classrooms, nothing the back of a slipper wouldn't sort out &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## rosecott (Nov 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			I see the children are playing up again, tantrums in the classrooms, nothing the back of a slipper wouldn't sort out &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Nah! They're just being immature Geordies.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 12, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			On the shirt colour, Yes, No, Maybe, Yes, No, definitely, no, yes, maybe, possibly, no, yes, he's very decisive, sometimes, maybe.
		
Click to expand...

I'll spit me dummy out & someone else can captain


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 12, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Nah! They're just being immature Geordies.
		
Click to expand...

Oi stop picking on us young ones


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			I see the children are playing up again, tantrums in the classrooms, nothing the back of a slipper wouldn't sort out &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			Nah! They're just being immature Geordies.
		
Click to expand...

Ohhhh


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 12, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I'd like to raise an objection against the Whippersnappers captain (Kraxx). 

Grounds for the objection are, that while arranging the lads (Me, Kraxx and a coupe of others) Christmas night out, his reply to an email was and I quote "Lets gave a good meal somewhere but not in town", apart from the dodgy spelling, Evidence point No.1 his reply to the town being to noisy was, and again I quote, "Yeah", mark this as evidence No.2.

For Evidence point number 1, this shows a distinct lack of technical skill with a mobile phone, which is somewhat an Old Fart trait.

and

For Evidence point number 2, surely a whippersnapper would be out among the lovelies in their Mrs Claus skimpy fancy dress gear and not wanting to suck on a Werthers in a remote country side pub next to the fire, which is again an Old Fart trait.

I put it to the rank and file that Kraxx is indeed an Old Fart in disguise who has been smuggled into the Whippersnapper ranks to cause chaos and mayhem, sabotage the team selection and overdose the Whipper Snappers morning coffee with excessive amounts on sanatogen.

Then again he could be a double agent and the above is a double bluff  to lure the Old Farts into a false sense of security.
		
Click to expand...

Dave, may I ask where you had your evening meal the other evening. Was it not in a country pub, and did you not say it was fantastic? Does this not also suggest you have Old Fart tendencies? 

As an aside did the Old Fart poison not work, i.e. how is your gippy tummy after eating with the big boys?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Dave, may I ask where you had your evening meal the other evening. Was it not in a country pub, and did you not say it was fantastic? Does this not also suggest you have Old Fart tendencies? 

As an aside did the Old Fart poison not work, i.e. how is your gippy tummy after eating with the big boys?
		
Click to expand...

Was wondering when 'Hobbit' Older than time itself would throw his words of wisdom in 

Had Curry last night, but no Dhoomphuct


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 12, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Dave, may I ask where you had your evening meal the other evening. Was it not in a country pub, and did you not say it was fantastic? Does this not also suggest you have Old Fart tendencies? 

As an aside did the Old Fart poison not work, i.e. how is your gippy tummy after eating with the big boys?
		
Click to expand...

I was outnumbered two to one for choice of venue.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 12, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I was outnumbered two to one for choice of venue.
		
Click to expand...

The Sith always travel in twos young Padawan


----------



## LIG (Nov 12, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I'd like to raise an objection against the Whippersnappers captain (Kraxx). 

Grounds for the objection are, that while arranging the lads (Me, Kraxx and a coupe of others) Christmas night out, his reply to an email was and I quote "Lets gave a good meal somewhere but not in town", apart from the dodgy spelling, Evidence point No.1 his reply to the town being to noisy was, and again I quote, "Yeah", mark this as evidence No.2.

For Evidence point number 1, this shows a distinct lack of technical skill with a mobile phone, which is somewhat an Old Fart trait.

and

For Evidence point number 2, surely a whippersnapper would be out among the lovelies in their Mrs Claus skimpy fancy dress gear and not wanting to suck on a Werthers in a remote country side pub next to the fire, which is again an Old Fart trait.

I put it to the rank and file that Kraxx is indeed an Old Fart in disguise who has been smuggled into the Whippersnapper ranks to cause chaos and mayhem, sabotage the team selection and overdose the Whipper Snappers morning coffee with excessive amounts on sanatogen.

Then again he could be a double agent and the above is a double bluff  to lure the Old Farts into a false sense of security.
		
Click to expand...

Dave - to counter your assertion re point 1, I'd say the fact that  Stu suggested somewhere quieter is because he ISN'T suffering  early-onset Oldfartitis which, as everyone knows, is classically  exemplified by repeated comments such as "Eh?", "What's that ya say?"  and " Speak up!" i.e. being hard of hearing! 


Suggest the comp be renamed *TOFs 'n' Whippersnappers* vs *TROFs 'n' CDs* (The REALLY Old Farts and Coffin Dodgers).  For Clarity! 
 

Got some other suggestions too but...time's too short for some of the old farts! :ears:


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 8, 2015)

a space is still available if you would like to join in the mayhem


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm up for it if you need numbers. Not sure if I qualify for Old Farts (Body) or Whippersnappers (Mind).


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 11, 2015)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm up for it if you need numbers. Not sure if I qualify for Old Farts (Body) or Whippersnappers (Mind).
		
Click to expand...

You have a PM.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 11, 2015)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm up for it if you need numbers. Not sure if I qualify for Old Farts (Body) or Whippersnappers (Mind).
		
Click to expand...

Apologies. Somebody has just reminded me that I have a reserve list (ooops!) and that they would like to come along.
I have noted your interest though Radbourne and will add you to the reserve list if that is okay???
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 13, 2015)

Due to Full Throttle having to pull out, the attendees now look like this...
*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Liverpoolphil (Single Room)
32. GG26

Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart
3. Jates12
**4. Radbourne2010*
*

*


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 13, 2015)

*The teams!!

WHIPPERSNAPPERS.....

1. VIRTUOCITY
2. LIVERPOOLPHIL
3. REGION3
4. KHAMELION 
5. MOOGIE
6. PAPERBOY
7. RUFFDRIVER
8. SANDMAGNET
9. JIMBOP90
10. GREIGINFIFE
11. LIG
12. KRAXX68
13. GG26
14. JUSTONE
15. FOLIAGEFINDER
16. MASHLEYR7


THE OLD FARTS.........

1. SMIFFY
2. CHRISD
3. CROW
4. JOHNNYDEE
5. IBSMITH04
6. 2BLUE
7. WILLIAMALEX1
8. FISH
9. HOBBIT
10. ROSECOTT
11. TEEGIRL
12. BLUEINMUNICH
13. LEFTIE
14. PUTTPUTTSTEVE
15. WHEREDITGO
16. GRUMPYJOCK

*


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 13, 2015)

Glad to be aboard and making up the numbers for the young-uns.


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Glad to be aboard and making up the numbers for the young-uns.
		
Click to expand...

I want to see your birth certificate, do you have them up there or just tattoos on the back of the neck  :smirk:


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			I want to see your birth certificate, do you have them up there or just tattoos on the back of the neck  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Just barcodes...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 13, 2015)

I've been thinking we could do with a bit of team branding so I propose we have this logo badged up for our polos. :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 13, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			I've been thinking we could do with a bit of team branding so I propose we have this logo badged up for our polos. :thup:


View attachment 17869

Click to expand...


Speak for yourself, you old twonk!!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Speak for yourself, you old twonk!!!


Click to expand...

Thought you were on our side 

Any idea what post number the initial teams were posted on? Too many pages to look through and I have to be in bed by 4


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 13, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Any idea what post number the initial teams were posted on? Too many pages to look through and I have to be in bed by 4
		
Click to expand...

So you want me to look for you????


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Thought you were on our side 

Any idea what post number the initial teams were posted on? Too many pages to look through and I have to be in bed by 4
		
Click to expand...

The teams are only about 4 posts back, not pages away unless your settings are squiffy.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			The teams are only about 4 posts back, not pages away unless your settings are squiffy.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I thought they were way way way back down the thread but it looks like he's reposted again just in the wee small hours of today.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 13, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Cheers, It looks like he's reposted again just in the wee small hours of today.
		
Click to expand...

I'm busy organising this while the rest of the world sleeps.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'm busy organising this while the rest of the world sleeps.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it. Especially when we run out the victors :thup:

*Awaits petulant backlash from the children*


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 13, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Looking forward to it. Especially when we run out the victors :thup:

*Awaits petulant backlash from the children* 

Click to expand...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 13, 2015)

ruff-driver said:








Click to expand...



If I could remember why I'm tapping on this newfangled laptop thing then I'd certainly have something to say about that. 

But in the meantime I'm off now to listen to my Val Doonican LP on our music centre if the needle's not too blunt.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a simple solution to Johnny Dee's badge idea - with him being about 2 foot tall I think I shall pin him to my lapel! :thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 13, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I have a simple solution to Johnny Dee's badge idea - with him being about 2 foot tall I think I shall pin him to my lapel! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

OK with me - just so long as you watch where you stick the pin!! :mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			OK with me - just so long as you watch where you stick the pin!! :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

You might just feel a small prick!   :smirk:


----------



## richart (Dec 13, 2015)

chrisd said:



			You might just feel a small prick!   :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

 I hope you two are not sharing a room.


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 13, 2015)

richart said:



			I hope you two are not sharing a room.

Click to expand...

They must be...there is only one double oxygen tent available :whoo:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 13, 2015)

richart said:



			I hope you two are not sharing a room.

Click to expand...




ruff-driver said:



			They must be...there is only one double oxygen tent available :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I think that a cursory glance at the attendees list - somewhere earlier in this thread - will confirm that I have already requested a single room as indeed has Chrisd so let's have none of this tabloidese innuendo. :mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			I think that a cursory glance at the attendees list - somewhere earlier in this thread - will confirm that I have already requested a single room as indeed has Chrisd so let's have none of this tabloidese innuendo. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I'll have no part in this innuendo either (will we have a connecting door?)


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 13, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Agreed. I'll have no part in this innuendo either (will we have a connecting door?)
		
Click to expand...

Is that a knock knock joke ? .:rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Agreed. I'll have no part in this innuendo either (will we have a connecting door?)
		
Click to expand...

I think a bit of Wheetabix just hit the back of my false teeth!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 13, 2015)

richart said:



			I hope you two are not sharing a room.

Click to expand...




ruff-driver said:



			They must be...there is only one double oxygen tent available :whoo:
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Agreed. I'll have no part in this innuendo either (will we have a connecting door?)
		
Click to expand...

We'll have to request one, although that aside what good Italian suppositories will be to us God alone only knows.

However Smiffy will probably be along later between 2 & 4am to clarify the position.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			We'll have to request one, although that aside what good Italian suppositories will be to us God alone only knows.

However Smiffy will probably be along later between 2 & 4am to clarify the position.
		
Click to expand...

I knew that failing to sort this on pm' s was a mistake, I assumed, cos it's not the "Liverpool football thread" that no one reads the posts here!  :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 14, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I think a bit of Wheetabix just hit the back of my false teeth!!

Click to expand...

Is that a euphemism Brian???


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2016)

*Unfortunately, Liverpoolphil has had to pull out so the two teams now look like this...

The teams!!

WHIPPERSNAPPERS.....

1. VIRTUOCITY
2. RADBOURNE2010
3. REGION3
4. KHAMELION 
5. MOOGIE
6. PAPERBOY
7. RUFFDRIVER
8. SANDMAGNET
9. JIMBOP90
10. GREIGINFIFE
11. LIG
12. KRAXX68
13. GG26
14. JUSTONE
15. FOLIAGEFINDER
16. MASHLEYR7


THE OLD FARTS.........

1. SMIFFY
2. CHRISD
3. CROW
4. JOHNNYDEE
5. IBSMITH04
6. 2BLUE
7. WILLIAMALEX1
8. FISH
9. HOBBIT
10. ROSECOTT
11. TEEGIRL
12. BLUEINMUNICH
13. LEFTIE
14. PUTTPUTTSTEVE
15. WHEREDITGO
16. GRUMPYJOCK*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2016)

*Rooming arrangements...

1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room)
32. GG26

Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart



*


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 11, 2016)

If I've crept into the Whippersnappers team there better be a few Reserves on hand for the Old Farts team :mmm: Just saying... #circleoflife


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 11, 2016)

Can I be put into the reserve list?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Can I be put into the reserve list?
		
Click to expand...

You'll be on it later &#128540;


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2016)

*Rooming arrangements...

1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room)
32. GG26

Reserves.

1. Sainthacker
2. Richart
3. SteveW86

*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2016)

I have pm'd a couple of guys on the reserve list as I have had another withdrawal from this trip.
Please be aware that *I have entered into a contract with Forest Pines for this event for 32 players*, *and I will be charged for the number of places booked*. 
I've had run ins before with them over this, but their policy is firm on it.
I just want to point out that *if anybody pulls out now, you will lose your deposit unless you yourself find a replacement player *as in my attempts to keep the numbers up I will offer cheaper places to anybody interested.
I apologise for having to take this stance, but I was out of pocket last time, ("almost" to the tune of Â£1,500.00!!), and I am not prepared to be put under that stress again!!
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2016)

Can I just add that if anybody is interested in being put on the reserve list who isn't already down, please let me know, *but only do so if you are definitely able to make it*.
Thanks


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2016)

I think this is going to be be a great meet with loads of fun, so many characters and a fun format, this is going to have so many bragging rights and personal battles to discuss for years after, 1 for the history & record books me thinks &#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## dan2844 (Jan 26, 2016)

If you're looking for reserves still I'd definitely be interested


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			If you're looking for reserves still I'd definitely be interested
		
Click to expand...

I have found a substitute for the guy that has recently dropped out, but will add you as 1st reserve when I update the thread a bit later.
Thanks for your interest.
Rob


----------



## dan2844 (Jan 27, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have found a substitute for the guy that has recently dropped out, but will add you as 1st reserve when I update the thread a bit later.
Thanks for your interest.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, thank you.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2016)

*
The teams!!

WHIPPERSNAPPERS.....

1. VIRTUOCITY
2. RADBOURNE2010
3. REGION3
4. KHAMELION 
5. MOOGIE
6. PAPERBOY
7. RUFFDRIVER
8. SANDMAGNET
9. STEVEW86
10. GREIGINFIFE
11. LIG
12. KRAXX68
13. GG26
14. JUSTONE
15. FOLIAGEFINDER
16. MASHLEYR7


THE OLD FARTS.........

1. SMIFFY
2. CHRISD
3. CROW
4. JOHNNYDEE
5. IBSMITH04
6. 2BLUE
7. WILLIAMALEX1
8. FISH
9. HOBBIT
10. ROSECOTT
11. TEEGIRL
12. BLUEINMUNICH
13. LEFTIE
14. PUTTPUTTSTEVE
15. WHEREDITGO
16. GRUMPYJOCK*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2016)

*Rooming arrangements...

1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room)
32. GG26

Reserves.

1. Dan2844
*


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 30, 2016)

Have you made a list of roomies yet?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Have you made a list of roomies yet?
		
Click to expand...

No mate.
I'll leave that to the individuals as you know who you "get on with"...


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 30, 2016)

Ok will arrange with Phil


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 30, 2016)

Well this will be my first meet on the forum, which means I don't know anybody yet so I don't really mind who I share with.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 30, 2016)

Those who don't make a move now to find a bedroom partner may well end up with the snoring champion of middle England.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 30, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Those who don't make a move now to find a bedroom partner may well end up with the snoring champion of middle England.
		
Click to expand...


Im a well mannered non snoring whippersnapper in need of a room, someone save me from whoever the snoring champion of middle England is.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 30, 2016)

I thought i was sharing with Virtuocity [Dave] . as he said he wouldn't sleep a wink keeping an eye on me.:rofl:


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 30, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Im a well mannered non snoring whippersnapper in need of a room, someone save me from whoever the snoring champion of middle England is.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find the snoring champ on the old farts team  First big meet for me too so i'll dig with you if you want.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 30, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			I think you'll find the snoring champ on the old farts team  First big meet for me too so i'll dig with you if you want.
		
Click to expand...

Tofs team if you don't mind :smirk:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 30, 2016)

On an away trip to Silloth I managed to keep people awake in other rooms. Needless to say I've been practicing in the run up to the Olympics


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 30, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			I think you'll find the snoring champ on the old farts team  First big meet for me too so i'll dig with you if you want.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy with that, glad that was easier than it could have been.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 30, 2016)

not that it really matters, but out of interest what is the age split between the two groups?


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 30, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			not that it really matters, but out of interest what is the age split between the two groups?
		
Click to expand...

Mentally, a few days


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 30, 2016)

Im a youngster.
The teams!!

WHIPPERSNAPPERS.....

1. VIRTUOCITY
2. RADBOURNE2010
3. REGION3
4. KHAMELION 
5. MOOGIE
6. PAPERBOY
7. RUFFDRIVER
8. SANDMAGNET
9. STEVEW86
10. GREIGINFIFE
11. LIG
12. KRAXX68
13. GG26
14. JUSTONE
15. FOLIAGEFINDER
16. MASHLEYR7


THE OLD FARTS.........

1. SMIFFY
2. CHRISD
3. CROW
4. JOHNNYDEE
5. IBSMITH04
6. 2BLUE
7. WILLIAMALEX1
8. FISH
9. HOBBIT
10. ROSECOTT
11. TEEGIRL
12. BLUEINMUNICH
13. LEFTIE
14. PUTTPUTTSTEVE
15. WHEREDITGO
16. GRUMPYJOCK   63 handicap20, but may change.
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...persnappers-thread/page11#7jHCwpTvh5QcowM7.99


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 30, 2016)

Aye, I'll bunk with Williamalex1, only because he's clean, polite and doesn't fart.... so he says.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 30, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Aye, I'll bunk with Williamalex1, only because he's clean, polite and doesn't fart.... so he says.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:.I'm in the old farts team ffs.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 30, 2016)

Bombs wont wake me once I'm asleep so happy to room with anyone.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			I'm happy with that, glad that was easier than it could have been.
		
Click to expand...

It will be _*much*_ easier if you remember to pack the vaseline.....
Trust me


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			not that it really matters, but out of interest what is the age split between the two groups?
		
Click to expand...

I think it was around the 54 mark although I could be wrong.....


----------



## 2blue (Jan 31, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I think it was around the 54 mark although I could be wrong.....


Click to expand...

So really its pretty much an old-gits trip:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I think it was around the 54 mark although I could be wrong.....


Click to expand...

So I'm really near the cut mark!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 31, 2016)

chrisd said:



			So I'm really near the cut mark!
		
Click to expand...

Not even with a giant Hover mover on crack cocaine!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Not even with a giant Hover mover on crack cocaine!
		
Click to expand...

That close eh??


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 31, 2016)

chrisd said:



			That close eh??
		
Click to expand...

sorry Chris but we're both well in to the coffin dodgers


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			sorry Chris but we're both well in to the coffin dodgers
		
Click to expand...

And there's me thinking you were a young man!


----------



## 2blue (Feb 9, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			sorry Chris but we're both well in to the coffin dodgers
		
Click to expand...

I get the feeling that there's a few of us not on the cusp!! just hope we still have a full team in June :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2016)

*Updated rooming arrangements...(I'd made a mistake) 

1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room)
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room)
32. GG26

Reserves.

1. Dan2844
2. Heavy-Grebo*


----------



## 2blue (Feb 10, 2016)

Smiffy said:



*Updated rooming arrangements...(I'd made a mistake) 

1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie (Single Room)
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room)
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room)
32. GG26

Reserves.

1. Dan2844
2. Heavy-Grebo*

Click to expand...

Thank god for that....  thought we'd lost a Coffin dodger, then


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2016)

2blue said:



			Thank god for that....  thought we'd lost a Coffin dodger, then
		
Click to expand...

There's still time.
June is a long way away.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2016)

2blue said:



			Thank god for that....  thought we'd lost a Coffin dodger, then
		
Click to expand...

A failed Coffin Dodger :smirk:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 10, 2016)

_Many a good tune played on an old fiddle.
_
I feel that this is appropriate to mention, if for nothing else, then to point out their responsibilities for the integration of the latest generation of high tech information sharing.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2016)

*Gentlemen, (and lady!), just a gentle reminder that I will be asking for the balance for this trip to be paid within the next 6 weeks as I have to get the money off to Forest Pines in plenty of time.
Just to remind you, for those who are staying in a twin bedded room the balance is Â£74.00. For those that have booked a single it will be Â£104.00.
Please, please, please (I have mentioned this a couple of times already)... I have entered into a contract with the hotel for 32 players, and they are very strict about this. They WILL charge me for "no shows". If you pull out now, you will lose your deposit as I will offer the places that become available a bit cheaper to keep the numbers up unless you yourself find a replacement!!
I can accept payment either via cheque or bank transfer, whichever is easiest for you.
If you require any further information please PM away.
Rob


*


----------



## 2blue (Mar 31, 2016)

My balance is winging its way as I tip... Badly&#128540;


----------



## sandmagnet (Mar 31, 2016)

Rob I will pay you when you like but still no date for operation! But money is there when you need it.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 31, 2016)

Will pay as soon as I get back on the 19th from our annual week in Belek. Playing the Kaya Eagles for the first time this year. Anyone played it?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Have the team colours been decided yet ? I suggest brown or beige for the Whippersnappers and white for TOFS , tops only of course


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Have the team colours been decided yet ? I suggest brown or beige for the Whippersnappers and white for TOFS , tops only of course  

Click to expand...

white with yellow stains?


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 1, 2016)

Balance paid for me and Williamalex1


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 1, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Balance paid for me and Williamalex1
		
Click to expand...

Very generous of you Dave .


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 1, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Very generous of you Dave .
		
Click to expand...

No probs.  You just need to arrange your own transport now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 1, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			No probs.  You just need to arrange your own transport now.
		
Click to expand...

Twas worth a try :smirk:


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 1, 2016)

Still cannot believe I havent played here yet and I literally live 15mins away.

If you need a reserve im your man !


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2016)

*
1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity  PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1  PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott 
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room)
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room)
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room)
32. GG26

Reserves.

1. Dan2844
2. Heavy-Grebo*


----------



## rosecott (Apr 2, 2016)

Rob

Can you bring your superb organisation skills to bear on buggy sharing possibilities. I'm happy to buggy share with almost anyone.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Rob

Can you bring your superb organisation skills to bear on buggy sharing possibilities. I'm happy to buggy share with almost anyone.
		
Click to expand...

I'm almost anyone and willing to share a buggy, save me bringing my GoKart :thup:

P.S I think old TOFS should get first dibs at a buggy.:rofl:


----------



## rosecott (Apr 2, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Rob

Can you bring your superb organisation skills to bear on buggy sharing possibilities. I'm happy to buggy share with almost anyone.
		
Click to expand...




williamalex1 said:



			I'm almost anyone and willing to share a buggy, save me bringing my GoKart :thup:

P.S I think old TOFS should get first dibs at a buggy.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Good man. That's one buggy sorted.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Rob

Can you bring your superb organisation skills to bear on buggy sharing possibilities. I'm happy to buggy share with almost anyone.
		
Click to expand...

The best I'm prepared to do mate is find out how many are available on both rounds, try to negotiate a price, and then leave it to the individuals to book them themselves.
Gets a bit complicated otherwise.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Have the team colours been decided yet ?
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to have some "team colours" but everything I mention gets shot down in flames.....trying to find two colours that everybody already owns is mission impossible!


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 3, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'd love to have some "team colours" but everything I mention gets shot down in flames.....trying to find two colours that everybody already owns is mission impossible!
		
Click to expand...

Everyone must own a blue,black,white,red shirt rob dark blue one day or bulk and white the next ? If not it's easy to tell who is who's team as piss stain trousers on 1 side and non piss stained on other sideor you guns with ironed clothes and old boys who look like they have been dragged through a bush backwards.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			If not it's easy to tell who is who's team as piss stain trousers on 1 side and non piss stained on other sideor you guns with ironed clothes and old boys who look like they have been dragged through a bush backwards.
		
Click to expand...

You are an asset to any forum Frank.
It's just a shame it's this one.....


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 3, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			You are an asset to any forum Frank.
It's just a shame it's this one.....



Click to expand...

Why thank you robert:ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2016)

If I knew how to set up a poll, I would do so.
I am sure that everybody going can agree to bring two different coloured shirts, like red/blue/black/white etc.
It will make it much easier to recognise who is on your team.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 3, 2016)

For goodness sakes, it's not hard people.

Old Farts are wearing dark colours- either dark blue or black or similar tops.

Whippersnappers are wearing bright colours- i.e. white, yellow, neon with LED lights. 

If you don't own any of these colours, then head to sports direct and spend a fiver.

Done.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2016)

I think that we should all bring a blue and a black golf shirt with us.
The old farts will wear their blue ones on the Sunday afternoon, and their black ones on the Monday morning.
That way, if any of us keel over and kick the bucket, at least we will show solidarity in our mourning attire.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Whippersnappers are wearing bright colours- i.e. white, yellow, neon with LED lights.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus H Christ!!
You'll be pushing for tartan next!!!!


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 3, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			For goodness sakes, it's not hard people.

Old Farts are wearing dark colours- either dark blue or black or similar tops.

Whippersnappers are wearing bright colours- i.e. white, yellow, neon with LED lights. 

If you don't own any of these colours, then head to sports direct and spend a fiver.

Done.
		
Click to expand...

Don't say neon Dave as chrisd will think he is young again after that shirt he wore in slow play edition of the golf monthly mag i shall bring a white,blue,and black one rob no problem.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 3, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I think that we should all bring a blue and a black golf shirt with us.
The old farts will wear their blue ones on the Sunday afternoon, and their black ones on the Monday morning.
That way, if any of us keel over and kick the bucket, at least we will show solidarity in our mourning attire.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one.  All settled.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			For goodness sakes, it's not hard people.

Old Farts are wearing dark colours- either dark blue or black or similar tops.

Whippersnappers are wearing bright colours- i.e. white, yellow, neon with LED lights. 

If you don't own any of these colours, then head to sports direct and spend a fiver.

Done.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you looked rather fetching in that shocking pink outfit


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm all for some team colours. Let's get a poll going to sort out which colours they will be


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2016)

What about different coloured shirt stickers or badges saying either Whips or Tofs :whoo:


----------



## rosecott (Apr 3, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Everyone must own a blue,black,white,red shirt rob dark blue one day or bulk and white the next ? If not it's easy to tell who is who's team as piss stain trousers on 1 side and non piss stained on other sideor you guns with ironed clothes and old boys who look like they have been dragged through a bush backwards.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise you were watching me so closely last year.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			If I knew how to set up a poll, I would do so.
I am sure that everybody going can agree to bring two different coloured shirts, like red/blue/black/white etc.
It will make it much easier to recognise who is on your team.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, there's a few whippersnappers that could quite easily be mistaken for an old fart.:rofl:


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 3, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			What about different coloured shirt stickers or badges saying either Whips or Tofs :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 3, 2016)

:rofl:



ruff-driver said:








Click to expand...


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 3, 2016)

rosecott said:



			I didn't realise you were watching me so closely last year.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Jim you looked and acted with a bit of class! It's leftie,smithy,chrisd, who let their age show


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2016)

ruff-driver said:








Click to expand...

Or - I need my nappy changed , :rofl:


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 3, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Or - I need my nappy changed , :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


I thought rob had secured sponsorship for you lot by Tena


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			I thought rob had secured sponsorship for you lot by Tena 

Click to expand...

That sticker was meant for the Whips.:smirk:


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 3, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			That sticker was meant for the Whips.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

PFFFTT


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 3, 2016)

Can I suggest name badges for those of us that have reached the forgetful time of life? At least that way we have a chance of remembering our own names...


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 3, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Can I suggest name badges for those of us that have reached the forgetful time of life? At least that way we have a chance of remembering our own names...
		
Click to expand...

Only if you lot promise to try and use a knife and fork at dinner and breakfast instead of your straws


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			You are an asset to any forum Frank.
It's just a shame it's this one.....



Click to expand...

Probably the forums " put down of the year "    !!


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 3, 2016)

Just paid up, cash should be with you, thanks to the wonders of the interweb.


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 3, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Probably the forums " put down of the year "    !!
		
Click to expand...

It must be the young in me Chris as i took it as a compliment


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott 
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room)
32. GG26

Reserves.

1. Dan2844
2. Heavy-Grebo*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2016)

Keep them coming please lads.
Rob


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 4, 2016)

Prize for leading Old Fart http://saga.warnerleisurehotels.co.uk, includes a Free Lunch :rofl:


----------



## rosecott (Apr 4, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Rob

Can you bring your superb organisation skills to bear on buggy sharing possibilities. I'm happy to buggy share with almost anyone.
		
Click to expand...




williamalex1 said:



			I'm almost anyone and willing to share a buggy, save me bringing my GoKart :thup:

P.S I think old TOFS should get first dibs at a buggy.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			Good man. That's one buggy sorted.
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			The best I'm prepared to do mate is find out how many are available on both rounds, try to negotiate a price, and then leave it to the individuals to book them themselves.
Gets a bit complicated otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be happy to be the buggy partner organiser if you either PM me or post your interest.

Of course, being a very old fart, I'll probably forget what I've been told.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 4, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Prize for leading Old Fart http://saga.warnerleisurehotels.co.uk, includes a Free Lunch :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That's very civil of you to contribute such a prize - much appreciated by the farts.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 8, 2016)

They have about 40 buggies, so I shall require 1 as well.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room)
32. GG26

Reserves.

1. Dan2844
2. Heavy-Grebo
3. Butchercd*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2016)

Keep 'em coming lads, I have to send the money off to Forest Pines by the end of May.
Cheers
Rob


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thought I'd already paid in full Rob.


Smiffy said:



			Keep 'em coming lads, I have to send the money off to Forest Pines by the end of May.
Cheers
Rob
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Thought I'd already paid in full Rob.
		
Click to expand...

Errr.......I've only ever taken deposits mate.
Was it a cheque or bank transfer?
If it was the latter, can you remember what date it was???
Rob


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 8, 2016)

Would have been bank transfer but have no idea when it was sent. How much was the Deposit amount?


Smiffy said:



			Errr.......I've only ever taken deposits mate.
Was it a cheque or bank transfer?
If it was the latter, can you remember what date it was???
Rob
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Would have been bank transfer but have no idea when it was sent. How much was the Deposit amount?
		
Click to expand...

Â£35.00 mate.
I will check when I get home but I am absolutely certain that I only asked for initial deposits.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Would have been bank transfer but have no idea when it was sent. How much was the Deposit amount?
		
Click to expand...

If you can PM me your full name I have a record of deposits paid and can check through for you.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock  PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room)
32. GG26

Reserves.

1. Dan2844
2. Heavy-Grebo
3. Butchercd*


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks Rob, do we prebook the buggies ourselves? And the shirts optional as I  only have black?


----------



## rosecott (Apr 9, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Thanks Rob, do we prebook the buggies ourselves? And the shirts optional as I  only have black?
		
Click to expand...

Earlier in this thread I volunteered to co-ordinate the sharing of buggies for those interested. There are only 3 so far - Grumpy Jock, WilliamAlex1 and myself. I think Smiffy said he would negotiate a price with Forest Pines when he knew how many buggies were needed. So - PM me or post on this thread if you are interested in buggy sharing.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 9, 2016)

Ok just read through the posts, if we are only playing 1 round I think it was Â£15 each buggie. think they also do electric trollies.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			And the shirts optional as I  only have black?
		
Click to expand...

It would be nice if everybody bought a black and a white shirt Chris.
Get yourself down to Sports Direct. You could pick up a white one in there for about Â£8.00 (Dunlop I know, but who cares).


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
32. GG26

Reserves.

1. Dan2844
2. Heavy-Grebo
3. Butchercd*


----------



## Fish (Apr 10, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Earlier in this thread I volunteered to co-ordinate the sharing of buggies for those interested. There are only 3 so far - Grumpy Jock, WilliamAlex1 and myself. I think Smiffy said he would negotiate a price with Forest Pines when he knew how many buggies were needed. So - PM me or post on this thread if you are interested in buggy sharing.
		
Click to expand...

Buggies are the work of the devil &#128545;


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 10, 2016)

Jim I will let you know nearer the time if ok? Sorry to be a pain but if knee fixed I will walk if not it's buggy for both rounds mate.and tbh if I'm driving a buggy it may turn into death race 2016 by mowing you old farts down


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2016)

Please can we continue with the payments lads....
Still waiting for quite a few more


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 11, 2016)

Balance sent Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Balance sent Rob 

Click to expand...

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy  PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26

Reserves.

1. Dan2844
2. Heavy-Grebo
3. Butchercd*


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2016)

Just sent mine Rob, thanks. :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 11, 2016)

Payment made Smithy, cheers & look forward to seeing everyone


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26

Reserves.

1. Dan2844
2. Heavy-Grebo
3. Butchercd*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks to everybody that has been quick to send me payments.
If we could keep it going lads, it makes the job _*much*_ easier thanks!!


----------



## moogie (Apr 12, 2016)

Bank transfer sent today Smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26  PAID IN FULL

Reserves.

1. Dan2844
2. Heavy-Grebo
3. Butchercd*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver  PAID IN FULL
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26  PAID IN FULL

Reserves.

1. Dan2844
2. Heavy-Grebo
3. Butchercd

*Coming in thick and fast now lads.
Thanks


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 13, 2016)

Have a normal white shirt but was thinking of the ones with the GM logo and forum name on the sleeve.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 13, 2016)

Not with a dodgy ankle can not walk 18 yet, only up as far a 9. As FP is a very flat course it is very easy on the legs.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Have a normal white shirt but was thinking of the ones with the GM logo and forum name on the sleeve.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter what it is Chris. Just one black and one white. Not all of us will have the GM logo'd shirts anyway.
As I say, you can pick a plain black or white polo up in Tesco or Asda for a fiver mate......


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 13, 2016)

Is the white one to go with your dodgy trousers?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Is the white one to go with your dodgy trousers?
		
Click to expand...

White trousers won't be making a showing Chris.
Pink & "Shock" Blue might be though.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 15, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver PAID IN FULL
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room)  PAID
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26 PAID IN FULL

Reserves.

1. Dan2844
2. Heavy-Grebo
3. Butchercd*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2016)

*
Please keep the payments coming lads.....
Not too long to go before I have to settle up with Forest Pines.
Still have 14 of you yet to cough up!!
*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver PAID IN FULL
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room) PAID
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Sandmagnet
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26 PAID IN FULL

Reserves.

1. Dan2844
2. Heavy-Grebo
3. Butchercd*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2016)

Have just contacted Forest Pines to find out the cost of buggies for 18 holes.
Will let you know as soon as I know.
Rob


----------



## 2blue (Apr 20, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Have a normal white shirt but was thinking of the ones with the GM logo and forum name on the sleeve.
		
Click to expand...

Thought O'l Gits were Sat -Blue & Sun - Black....   or have I missed the change?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2016)

2blue said:



			Thought O'l Gits were Sat -Blue & Sun - Black....   or have I missed the change?
		
Click to expand...

I think the general consensus is Old Gits White on Sunday and Black on Monday with the Whippersnappers doing the opposite


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I think the general consensus is Old Gits White on Sunday and Black on Monday with the Whippersnappers doing the opposite


Click to expand...

Are we swapping shirts :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Are we swapping shirts :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Pants, which should slow you lot down on the Monday......


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 20, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Pants, which should slow you lot down on the Monday......
		
Click to expand...

Are the braces included ? 

re shirts i only have dayglo colours, it'll be like a 90's rave man :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Are the braces included ? 

re shirts i only have dayglo colours, it'll be like a 90's rave man :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Black and white Geezer.
Set in stone.
If you haven't got either let me know and I'll bring a spare couple with me.
Should fit you unless you are extremely fat.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2016)

Have heard back from FP regarding the buggy situation.
They only have 3 available for the Sunday, but Monday will be no problem at all.
All I have been quoted is "Â£30.00 the day" I have not been given a "per round" price.
_*Might I suggest that anyone wanting a buggy contact Forest Pines directly?*_

Just for your information, all three 9's are fairly flat and easy walking. This particular old fart can manage to walk them so I will just be using my GK for the two days.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 21, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Have heard back from FP regarding the buggy situation.
They only have 3 available for the Sunday, but Monday will be no problem at all.
All I have been quoted is "Â£30.00 the day" I have not been given a "per round" price.
_*Might I suggest that anyone wanting a buggy contact Forest Pines directly?*_

Just for your information, all three 9's are fairly flat and easy walking. This particular old fart can manage to walk them so I will just be using my GK for the two days.
		
Click to expand...

Having volunteered to co-ordinate buggy sharing, the only contacts I have had are:

WilliamAlex1 - happy to share on both days.
Grumpy Jock - needs a buggy both rounds.
Sandmagnet - reckons he may need one both days unless there is a medical breakthrough.
Me - happy to buggy share both days but will walk if that's how it works out.

I'll give it a week or so for anyone else to contact me and will probably book 2 buggies for the Sunday and Monday.


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 21, 2016)

Sorry Jim I'm now out of this as I have my date for operation on my knee and will be 5/6 weeks before I can play again. Rob sorry to let you down!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Sorry Jim I'm now out of this as I have my date for operation on my knee and will be 5/6 weeks before I can play again. Rob sorry to let you down!
		
Click to expand...

Shame you won't be able to make it Frank, but fully understand mate.
Thanks for letting me know.
I have pm'd Dan2844 as he is 1st reserve.


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			I'm now out of this as I have my date for operation on my knee and will be 5/6 weeks before I can play again. Rob sorry to let you down!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear, but at least your knee will get sorted once and for all, hopefully.


----------



## dan2844 (Apr 22, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Shame you won't be able to make it Frank, but fully understand mate.
Thanks for letting me know.
I have pm'd Dan2844 as he is 1st reserve.
		
Click to expand...

I've replied, im in! im aged 23 though so i imagine it will also affect the teams  am i the youngest?


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 22, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			I've replied, im in! im aged 23 though so i imagine it will also affect the teams  am i the youngest?
		
Click to expand...

Probably. I thought I was at 29


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2016)

Im gutted for you Frank but really wish you well for the surgery and its outcome


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			I've replied, im in! im aged 23 though so i imagine it will also affect the teams  am i the youngest?
		
Click to expand...

Frank was in the Whippersnappers so it shouldn't affect anything, just a straight replacement I think!


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Im gutted for you Frank but really wish you well for the surgery and its outcome
		
Click to expand...

thanks Chris and you too mate. Dan you will have a whale of a time everyone I met on last one I went was great fun! Watch out for leftie mind you he can be a bit forgetful


----------



## dan2844 (Apr 22, 2016)

sounds good, it will be the biggest forum meet ive been to. looking forward to it! wishing for a speedy recovery for you mate


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 22, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			sounds good, it will be the biggest forum meet ive been to. looking forward to it! wishing for a speedy recovery for you mate
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Remember don't let them old knobs get you down :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver PAID IN FULL
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room) PAID
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Dan2844
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26 PAID IN FULL

Reserves.

1. Heavy-Grebo
2. Butchercd*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 25, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife  PAID IN FULL
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver PAID IN FULL
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room) PAID
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Dan2844
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26 PAID IN FULL

Reserves.

1. Heavy-Grebo
2. Butchercd*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2016)

*Still waiting for 12 payments folks.
Money has to be with forest pines by the end of May!!*


----------



## dan2844 (Apr 28, 2016)

I'll be paying tomorow, loking forward to this... have my bib and highchair ready


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 29, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife PAID IN FULL
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver PAID IN FULL
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Dan2844
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26 PAID IN FULL

Reserves.

1. Heavy-Grebo
2. Butchercd*


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm going on holiday, back next Friday so I'll pay then mate. Can you remind me how much I owe and where to pay it too pretty please?


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife PAID IN FULL
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver PAID IN FULL
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)
30. Dan2844  PAID IN FULL
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26 PAID IN FULL

Reserves.

1. Heavy-Grebo
2. Butchercd*


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2016)

Please, please, please (pretty please) could all those that haven't sorted their final payments out yet do so as soon as possible (please again!)?
I have 3 weeks in which to send the balance to Forest Pines....
Thank you.
Rob


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 1, 2016)

Hi Rob, balance sent.

Cheers, and now all we require is that you lay on a bit of decent weather for us. Is it asking too much... :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife PAID IN FULL
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver PAID IN FULL
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
29. TeeGirl (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
30. Dan2844 PAID IN FULL
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26 PAID IN FULL

Reserves.

1. Heavy-Grebo
2. Butchercd*


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife PAID IN FULL
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)
12. Moogie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver PAID IN FULL
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room)
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
29. TeeGirl (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
30. Dan2844 PAID IN FULL
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26 PAID IN FULL

Reserves.

1. Heavy-Grebo
2. Butchercd


Just 8 more payments to come lads......*


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Hi Rob, balance sent.

Cheers, and now all we require is that you lay on a bit of decent weather for us. Is it asking too much... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The weather will be fine John. Don't worry.
Smiffy always sorts out the weather....


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 2, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			The weather will be fine John. Don't worry.
Smiffy always sorts out the weather....


Click to expand...

I know you'll not let us down. &#128077;


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Hi Rob, balance sent.

Cheers, and now all we require is that you lay on a bit of decent weather for us. Is it asking too much... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What, you mean the sunshine won't just follow your Skoda?  There is something it doesn't do thenâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Hope you're still enjoying it mate :thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 2, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			What, you mean the sunshine won't just follow your Skoda?  There is something it doesn't do thenâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Hope you're still enjoying it mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Still in the honeymoon period and loving it to bits so far ðŸ‘


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife PAID IN FULL
8. Chrisd (Single Room)
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
12. Moogie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver PAID IN FULL
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
29. TeeGirl (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
30. Dan2844 PAID IN FULL
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26 PAID IN FULL

Reserves.

1. Heavy-Grebo
2. Butchercd*


----------



## SteveW86 (May 3, 2016)

Just realised I haven't paid after asking for your details, will pay it tomorrow


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Just realised I haven't paid after asking for your details, will pay it tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Steve. Will mark you as "paid" as soon as I receive it mate.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2016)

*Still waiting for 6 payments lads.
Please don't hang around much longer as I have to send full payment to Forest Pines within the next 3 weeks or so.
Many thanks
Rob*


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife PAID IN FULL
8. Chrisd (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
12. Moogie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver PAID IN FULL
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
29. TeeGirl (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
30. Dan2844 PAID IN FULL
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26 PAID IN FULL

Reserves.

1. Heavy-Grebo
2. Butchercd*


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2016)

Two players have pulled out at the last minute so the two reserves have been PM'd.

I am sure that somebody else contacted me about playing in this a few days ago but I have accidentally (stupidly) cleared out my inbox.
Could whoever it was please contact me again as you may now find yourself with a place.


----------



## irip (May 10, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Two players have pulled out at the last minute so the two reserves have been PM'd.

I am sure that somebody else contacted me about playing in this a few days ago but I have accidentally (stupidly) cleared out my inbox.
Could whoever it was please contact me again as you may now find yourself with a place.
		
Click to expand...

Aye i must admit to being the invisible man, i have sent a pm 

Cheers Rob


----------



## SteveW86 (May 11, 2016)

Money should be in your account now


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Money should be in your account now
		
Click to expand...

It was Steve! Thanks for sorting

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife PAID IN FULL
8. Chrisd (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
12. Moogie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Butchercd  PAID IN FULL
15. LIG (Single Room)
16. Ruff-Driver PAID IN FULL
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86  PAID IN FULL
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. Irip   
27. HeavyGrebo (Single Room)
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
29. TeeGirl (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
30. Dan2844 PAID IN FULL
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26 PAID IN FULL*

List now up to date with replacement players.


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2016)

Have the newbies changed the teams or are they straight swaps, I reckon I must have been borderline with my age to be on either team, a couple of old farts joining could push me into the whippers


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			Have the newbies changed the teams or are they straight swaps, I reckon I must have been borderline with my age to be on either team, a couple of old farts joining could push me into the whippers 

Click to expand...

I need to check over the coming few weeks.
New team sheets (if required) will be posted up in due course.....
I think we might need Waldorf and Stadler from the Muppets to sign up to get you in the Whippers mate.


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I need to check over the coming few weeks.
New team sheets (if required) will be posted up in due course.....
*I think we might need Waldorf and Stadler from the Muppets to sign up to get you in the Whippers mate*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2016)

A couple of the "newbies" are definitely in the whippers mate, so I think that pushes you even further into the twilight zone....


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			A couple of the "newbies" are definitely in the whippers mate, so I think that pushes you even further into the twilight zone....

Click to expand...

I'll see you there


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'll see you there 
	View attachment 19401

Click to expand...

God willing


----------



## williamalex1 (May 12, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I need to check over the coming few weeks.
New team sheets (if required) will be posted up in due course.....
I think we might need Waldorf and Stadler from the Muppets to sign up to get you in the Whippers mate.
		
Click to expand...

You already have Rosie and me


----------



## Khamelion (May 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			Have the newbies changed the teams or are they straight swaps, I reckon I must have been borderline with my age to be on either team, a couple of old farts joining could push me into the whippers 

Click to expand...

Fish, you old trout, not so chub(by) anymore but your plaice is still with the grayling


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 13, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Fish, you old trout, not so chub(by) anymore but your plaice is still with the grayling
		
Click to expand...

As long as he doesn't fall off his perch before then.  Someone will probably carp that was in poor taste, well they can cod offâ€¦...


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2016)

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Leftie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
3. Fish (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
4. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
5. Williamalex1 PAID IN FULL
6. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
7. Greiginfife PAID IN FULL
8. Chrisd (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
11. Region3 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
12. Moogie (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
13. 2Blue (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
14. Butchercd (Single Room)  PAID IN FULL
15. LIG (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
16. Ruff-Driver PAID IN FULL
17. Khamelion (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
18. Kraxx68 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
19. Crow (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
20. JohnnyDee (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
21. GrumpyJock PAID IN FULL
22. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
23. BlueinMunich (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
24. SteveW86  PAID IN FULL
25. PuttPuttSteve (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
26. Irip PAID IN FULL
27. HeavyGrebo PAID IN FULL
28. FoliageFinder (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
29. TeeGirl (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
30. Dan2844 PAID IN FULL
31. Radbourne2010 (Single Room) PAID IN FULL
32. GG26 PAID IN FULL*


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 13, 2016)

Played at Drayton Park GC yesterday in Midland Mid-Am. Great course & good bunch of lads. Saw this notice regarding a Am-Am being played the day before the big event at Forest Pines. If anyone local fancies a warm-up on a lovely course drop them a line.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 13, 2016)

Really looking forward to this now, plus will be good to put names to faces so I have a clue who is who on here. What sort of time are people aiming to get there?


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 14, 2016)

The Old Farts secret weapon gets a bit of practice in.


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			What sort of time are people aiming to get there?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Steve
 the 1st tee is booked for 2.15 on Sunday afternoon. If no rooms were booked I'd normally suggest a 1 o'clock meeting time but on the basis you are going to have 32 people all trying to sort out their rooming arrangements_* I am personally planning to arrive around midday mate*_. Not set in stone but I'd hate for people to be turning up at the last minute and rushing around trying to sort things out.
Going by personal experience and other reports on the bar/food prices, might I suggest that everybody grabs a bite to eat on the way down? Evening meal and breakfast on the Monday are included in the costs so not a problem after the 1st round or before we tee off on the Monday morning.
Rob


----------



## virtuocity (May 14, 2016)

Wouldn't have thought that we'd be able to check in until after the 1st round?


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Wouldn't have thought that we'd be able to check in until after the 1st round?
		
Click to expand...

No idea Geezer.
But we also have the order of play to sort out, and to sort out who is rooming with who (for those that have got twin rooms)


----------



## williamalex1 (May 14, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Wouldn't have thought that we'd be able to check in until after the 1st round?
		
Click to expand...

I just called them , room access is not till after 3 pm, bags can be left at reception beforehand.


----------



## Region3 (May 16, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			The Old Farts secret weapon gets a bit of practice in.

View attachment 19421

Click to expand...

I've seen the team lists. Are you sure this guy makes it on to the oldies team?


----------



## SteveW86 (May 16, 2016)

Are we able to sort out the groups for the first round before we get there? Will take a lot of pressure off peoples arrival times if they know what time they will be teeing off. Happy to help organise that in anyway.


----------



## ruff-driver (May 16, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Are we able to sort out the groups for the first round before we get there? Will take a lot of pressure off peoples arrival times if they know what time they will be teeing off. Happy to help organise that in anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Keys in a bowl perhaps


----------



## irip (May 16, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Keys in a bowl perhaps 

Click to expand...

Sod that, last time i did that i pulled out my own keys


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Are we able to sort out the groups for the first round before we get there? Will take a lot of pressure off peoples arrival times if they know what time they will be teeing off. Happy to help organise that in anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I think the biggest headache will be sorting out the rooming arrangements Steve, but point taken.
I need to contact a few players to get their ages as with the substitutes coming in the teams might have changed very slightly, but will do this over the course of the coming weeks.
Once I have the definitive teams I will post them up on here, sort out my "batting order" for the Sunday four-balls and pass this on to the opposing captain via PM.
The singles pairings for Monday morning can be sorted out on the Sunday evening while we are there which will add a bit of "flavour" to the proceedings!
With everybody now having paid, things are shaping up nicely.
I'll be sending the balance over to Forest Pines within the next week or so.
*Just to avoid any confusion, team colours have been decided which will require everybody to bring one BLACK shirt and one WHITE shirt.
Old Farts to wear WHITE on the SUNDAY, BLACK on the MONDAY, with the Whppersnappers doing the opposite if that's okay with everybody???*?


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



*Just to avoid any confusion, team colours have been decided which will require everybody to bring one BLACK shirt and one WHITE shirt.
Old Farts to wear WHITE on the SUNDAY, BLACK on the MONDAY, with the Whppersnappers doing the opposite if that's okay with everybody???*?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's a lot to ask, it will make the day look and feel even better if everyone adheres to team colours, but I'll put money on there'll be at 1 knob who'll want to be different :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'll put money on there'll be at 1 knob who'll want to be different :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

He isn't coming.....


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			He isn't coming.....

Click to expand...

:rofl: :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (May 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			He isn't coming.....

Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Khamelion (May 18, 2016)

Can I wear this both days?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 19, 2016)

Prem Teams only :rofl:


Khamelion said:



			Can I wear this both days? 

View attachment 19477

Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Can I wear this both days? 

View attachment 19477

Click to expand...

You never could make a decision, could youâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## 2blue (May 19, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Can I wear this both days? 

View attachment 19477

Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			You never could make a decision, could youâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Red & White would have given him a bigger problem


----------



## rosecott (May 19, 2016)

Right - another call for buggies.

williamalex1 and GrumpyJock - both definites for both days.

Sandmagnet - still got a dodgy knee so need an update.

rosecott - surprisingly still able to walk but would willingly share a buggy .


----------



## irip (May 19, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Right - another call for buggies.

williamalex1 and GrumpyJock - both definites for both days.

Sandmagnet - still got a dodgy knee so need an update.

rosecott - surprisingly still able to walk but would willingly share a buggy .
		
Click to expand...

i am quite happy to walk but if you have odd numbers for the buggies then i am happy to share 1, hope that helps:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (May 19, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Prem Teams only :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

TouchÃ© 



Blue in Munich said:



			You never could make a decision, could youâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Well I used to be indecisive, but now I'm not to sure



2blue said:



			Red & White would have given him a bigger problem 

Click to expand...

No it wouldn't, I'd have worn Green or Pink or Yellow or Blue, see reply above :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Right - another call for buggies.

williamalex1 and GrumpyJock - both definites for both days.

Sandmagnet - still got a dodgy knee so need an update.

rosecott - surprisingly still able to walk but would willingly share a buggy .
		
Click to expand...

Frank (Sandmagnet) has pulled out already due to his knee issues Jim
x


----------



## irip (May 19, 2016)

You old boys are brilliant, even if you do win we will wait an hour and tell you that you lost, none of you will remember anyway


----------



## rosecott (May 19, 2016)

irip said:



			i am quite happy to walk but if you have odd numbers for the buggies then i am happy to share 1, hope that helps:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that - very helpful. You will, of course, have to clear it with your team captain that you will be allowed to share a buggy with a Fart.


----------



## irip (May 19, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Thanks for that - very helpful. You will, of course, have to clear it with your team captain that you will be allowed to share a buggy with a Fart.
		
Click to expand...

I can share a fart in a buggy if that helps, ok i will bring a trolley as well so you have either option with me, and ill leave the organising to you experienced gents,  (and a damned fine job your doing to).:thup:

Just let me know on the day.


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2016)

The final teams.....

*OLD FARTS

ROSECOTT 
LEFTIE 
WILLIAMALEX1 
2BLUE 
CHRISD
SMIFFY 
PUTTPUTTSTEVE 
GRUMPYJOCK 
JOHNNYDEE 
IBSMITH04 
TEEGIRL 
CROW 
FISH 
BLUE IN MUNICH 
GG26 
LIG 

WHIPPERSNAPPERS 

HEAVYGREBO 
REGION3 
RADBOURNE2010 
KHAMELION
RUFF-DRIVER
MOOGIE 
JUSTONE 
KRAXX68 
BUTCHERCD 
IRIP 
PAPERBOY
GREIGINFIFE
STEVEW86
VIRTUOCITY 
FOLIAGEFINDER 
DAN2844

*


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 22, 2016)

This should be much fun - Smithy i've PM'd you...

Anyone brining prizes?  I have a few so far...




Smiffy said:



The final teams.....

*OLD FARTS

ROSECOTT 
LEFTIE 
WILLIAMALEX1 
2BLUE 
CHRISD
SMIFFY 
PUTTPUTTSTEVE 
GRUMPYJOCK 
JOHNNYDEE 
IBSMITH04 
TEEGIRL 
CROW 
FISH 
BLUE IN MUNICH 
GG26 
LIG 

WHIPPERSNAPPERS 

HEAVYGREBO 
REGION3 
RADBOURNE2010 
KHAMELION
RUFF-DRIVER
MOOGIE 
JUSTONE 
KRAXX68 
BUTCHERCD 
IRIP 
PAPERBOY
GREIGINFIFE
STEVEW86
VIRTUOCITY 
FOLIAGEFINDER 
DAN2844

*

Click to expand...


----------



## dan2844 (May 23, 2016)

looking forward to this now. i have a works summer 'do' on the saturday afternoon/evening in brighton and ive got to do brighton to lincoln on the sunday morning, going to be a long drive!


----------



## irip (May 23, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			looking forward to this now. i have a works summer 'do' on the saturday afternoon/evening in brighton and ive got to do brighton to lincoln on the sunday morning, going to be a long drive!
		
Click to expand...

Almost snap i am going from Worthing, hoping for 3 hours, fingers crossed


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2016)

irip said:



			Almost snap i am going from Worthing, *hoping for 3 hours,* fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

I think you are going to have to cross more than your fingers...


----------



## irip (May 23, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I think you are going to have to cross more than your fingers...


Click to expand...

Its ok i am not an old fart yet, i wont be doing 50 down the motorway


----------



## SteveW86 (May 23, 2016)

Going from Southampton if anyone fancies lift sharing?


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2016)

irip said:



			Its ok i am not an old fart yet, i wont be doing 50 down the motorway

Click to expand...

It's 246.1 miles from Worthing to Forest Pines.
If you can manage to average 80 all the way, you should be okay


----------



## irip (May 23, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			It's 246.1 miles from Worthing to Forest Pines.
If you can manage to average 80 all the way, you should be okay


Click to expand...

i will be leaving at 0700, i reckon should be there by 12 all being well.
How long did it take last year?


----------



## Region3 (May 23, 2016)

irip said:



			Almost snap i am going from Worthing, *hoping for 3 hours*, fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...




irip said:



			i will be *leaving at 0700*, i reckon should *be there by 12* all being well.
How long did it take last year?
		
Click to expand...

And you're a "young 'un"


----------



## irip (May 23, 2016)

Region3 said:



			And you're a "young 'un" 

Click to expand...

Yeah but i only have a push bike.:thup:

What time are we looking to meet up


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2016)

Region3 said:



			And you're a "young 'un" 

Click to expand...

That obviously drives like an old fart &#128514;&#128514;

I'm disappointed if it takes me 3hrs to get to Bexhill, I won't say what I've done it in though, there's plod on here &#128563;&#128540;&#128526;


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			That obviously drives like an old fart &#62978;&#62978;

I'm disappointed if it takes me 3hrs to get to Bexhill, I won't say what I've done it in though, there's plod on here &#63027;&#63004;&#62990;
		
Click to expand...

Worthing is a further one hour on from Bexhill...... and about 20 years more in average age....


----------



## irip (May 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			That obviously drives like an old fart &#62978;&#62978;

Oi. I resemble that remark

Click to expand...


----------



## ruff-driver (May 23, 2016)

I'm bringing a set of these 






Doubt my oppo's have ever seen a 300 +yd drive


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			I'm bringing a set of these 






Doubt my oppo's have ever seen a 300 +yd drive 

Click to expand...

Nope.
But I've heard a duck fart before.....


----------



## ruff-driver (May 23, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Nope.
But I've heard a duck fart before.....
		
Click to expand...

More likely your joints creaking

or RF in your hearing aids


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Worthing is a further one hour on from Bexhill...... and about 20 years more in average age....
		
Click to expand...

Not for me it isn't, it's more straightforward for me than going to Hastings or Bexhill :smirk:

Cross country for me to FP, so it will take me best part of 2hrs.


----------



## Crow (May 23, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			looking forward to this now. i have a works summer 'do' on the saturday afternoon/evening in brighton and ive got to do brighton to lincoln on the sunday morning, going to be a long drive!
		
Click to expand...

I was going to ask if you wanted to car share but I guess that's a no no.


----------



## Crow (May 23, 2016)

As posted in the "What have you bought" thread, got myself a white polo in the latest Country Golf sale, opened it up and it's actually very thin stripes in "white/aurora/pebble", it didn't look pure white in the picture but I went with the description of "white".

It is closer to white than black though so I'll be okay.


----------



## ruff-driver (May 23, 2016)

Crow said:



			As posted in the "What have you bought" thread, got myself a white polo in the latest Country Golf sale, opened it up and it's actually very thin stripes in "white/aurora/pebble", it didn't look pure white in the picture but I went with the description of "white".

It is closer to white than black though so I'll be okay. 

Click to expand...

It'll match the wee stained attire the rest of your team will be wearing :ears:


----------



## rosecott (May 23, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			It'll match the wee stained attire the rest of your team will be wearing :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I'll be watching you.


----------



## ruff-driver (May 23, 2016)

rosecott said:



			I'll be watching you.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2016)

When is a draw being done for this, are you leaving it until much closer to the day or earlier to let a few people stew over who they've been drawn against


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2016)

Fish said:



			When is a draw being done for this, are you leaving it until much closer to the day or earlier to let a few people stew over who they've been drawn against 
	View attachment 19513

Click to expand...

I have pm'd my "batting order" for the betterball matches to Stu. He will sort his running order out and pm back to me. I will post the draw for the betterballs as soon as I receive it.
We will sort out the singles matches on the Sunday evening at the Hotel.
Don't worry Robin. I have paired you with a guy with decent eyesight....


----------



## irip (May 24, 2016)

Don't worry Robin. I have paired you with a guy with decent eyesight....[/QUOTE]
Is it right that we all have to use a yellow ball smiffy? (sorry Fish)


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2016)

Crow said:



			It is closer to white than black though so I'll be okay. 

Click to expand...

You think????
:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## dan2844 (May 24, 2016)

irip said:



			Almost snap i am going from Worthing, hoping for 3 hours, fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

im also going from Worthing! or very near by, unfortunately i live in leicester so i cant lift share though.


----------



## dan2844 (May 24, 2016)

Crow said:



			I was going to ask if you wanted to car share but I guess that's a no no. 

Click to expand...

yeah its so awkward that they're both on the same weekend but i didnt want to miss either!


----------



## irip (May 24, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			im also going from Worthing! or very near by, unfortunately i live in leicester so i cant lift share though.
		
Click to expand...

That's one hell of a detour. 
Not sure going via worthing is the quickest route:rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2016)

I am thinking about heading down on the Saturday so any suggestions for nearby hotels, even Scunny would be appreciated. Not looking to pay the Â£110 that Forest Pines want.


----------



## ruff-driver (May 24, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			I am thinking about heading down on the Saturday so any suggestions for nearby hotels, even Scunny would be appreciated. Not looking to pay the Â£110 that Forest Pines want.
		
Click to expand...

Greig there's a premier inn a few miles down the road on a big retail park, 
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.5651023,-0.617285,17z

I'll be calling in there to stock up on alcopops for the kids team


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			I'll be calling in there to stock up on alcopops for the kids team 

Click to expand...

I have already loaded a case of 12 bottles of Wincarnis for my boiz.....


----------



## ruff-driver (May 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have already loaded a case of 12 bottles of Wincarnis for my boiz.....
		
Click to expand...

Meh! we'll be on the hard stuff


----------



## Khamelion (May 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have already loaded a case of 12 bottles of Wincarnis for my boiz.....
		
Click to expand...

I thought the auld boys were going to be on the syrup of figs


----------



## rosecott (May 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have pm'd my "batting order" for the betterball matches to Stu. He will sort his running order out and pm back to me. I will post the draw for the betterballs as soon as I receive it.
We will sort out the singles matches on the Sunday evening at the Hotel.
Don't worry Robin. I have paired you with a guy with decent eyesight....

Click to expand...

Just one thing to remember Robert. WilliamAlex1, GrumpyJock, IRIP and me will be doing buggy sharing over the 2 days. So that means that 2 of the 3 Farts will need to be partners for the pairs and then sort the buggy pairings for the singles.


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Just one thing to remember Robert. WilliamAlex1, GrumpyJock, IRIP and me will be doing buggy sharing over the 2 days. So that means that 2 of the 3 Farts will need to be partners for the pairs and then sort the buggy pairings for the singles.
		
Click to expand...

I warned Kraxx that you and somebody else (think it was Irip) had to be in a buggy together but wasn't sure about the others.
Thanks for cocking things up Jim

(Again)


----------



## rosecott (May 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I warned Kraxx that you and somebody else (think it was Irip) had to be in a buggy together but wasn't sure about the others.
Thanks for cocking things up Jim

(Again)


Click to expand...

Always happy to help.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 24, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Just one thing to remember Robert. WilliamAlex1, GrumpyJock, IRIP and me will be doing buggy sharing over the 2 days. So that means that 2 of the 3 Farts will need to be partners for the pairs and then sort the buggy pairings for the singles.
		
Click to expand...

I'll bring my Gokart along just in case :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (May 24, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I'll bring my Gokart along just in case :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Take your car as well


----------



## williamalex1 (May 24, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Take your car as well 

Click to expand...

Do you want to play for the petrol money


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 24, 2016)

Ermm...what is this thread all about?

Anybody seen Matron, or my teeth?


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Just one thing to remember Robert. WilliamAlex1, GrumpyJock, IRIP and me will be doing buggy sharing over the 2 days. So that means that 2 of the 3 Farts will need to be partners for the pairs and then sort the buggy pairings for the singles.
		
Click to expand...

Have contacted Stuart (Kraxx68) to make sure that this gets done Jim.


----------



## grumpyjock (May 25, 2016)

Now having been away and just trying to figurer out this meet, Without having to troll back and read every post.
What time are we meeting on Sunday, tee times for then and Monday?
Go put me back in the frame again, Please be kind to an old fart.


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Now having been away and just trying to figurer out this meet, Without having to troll back and read every post.
What time are we meeting on Sunday, tee times for then and Monday?
Go put me back in the frame again, Please be kind to an old fart.
		
Click to expand...


If you just get to the hotel sometime between 12 and 1 on the Sunday you'll be fine Chris.


----------



## LIG (May 25, 2016)

Been thinking about getting in another round on Monday afternoon -  don't mind where, just somewhere i've not been before. Assuming us Old Farts have won by 3pm then it's chance to salvage some pride for some!!!

If anyone's up for it I'll sound out some local options. Speak now and if there's interest I'll start a separate thread.


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 25, 2016)

Well i've picked the Whipper Snappers Team....

No Doubt Smithy will post it with his team and the pairings... i've been tactful...  and i'll be dancing like Alan Pardew if/when we win 

Hope your all happy, if not ring 0911 320 1000 - I'm sure Candy LipoSuction, will be happy to hear  your voice...

I have some prizes, i've kept the best for the Whippers, so play well


----------



## williamalex1 (May 25, 2016)

LIG said:



			Been thinking about getting in another round on Monday afternoon -  don't mind where, just somewhere i've not been before. Assuming us Old Farts have won by 3pm then it's chance to salvage some pride for some!!!

If anyone's up for it I'll sound out some local options. Speak now and if there's interest I'll start a separate thread. 

Click to expand...

BTW, your avatar makes you look younger than I remember :rofl:


----------



## Crow (May 25, 2016)

LIG said:



			Been thinking about getting in another round on Monday afternoon -  don't mind where, just somewhere i've not been before. Assuming us Old Farts have won by 3pm then it's chance to salvage some pride for some!!!

If anyone's up for it I'll sound out some local options. Speak now and if there's interest I'll start a separate thread. 

Click to expand...

Could be depending on location and time.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 25, 2016)

Kraxx68 said:



			Well i've picked the Whipper Snappers Team....

No Doubt Smithy will post it with his team and the pairings... i've been tactful...  and i'll be dancing like Alan Pardew if/when we win 

Hope your all happy, if not ring 0911 320 1000 - I'm sure Candy LipoSuction, will be happy to hear  your voice...

I have some prizes, i've kept the best for the Whippers, so play well 

Click to expand...


Out of curiosity, how did you make your selections?


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Out of curiosity, how did you make your selections?
		
Click to expand...

We used the "Nick Faldo" method......


Sunday Afternoon 4BB. 90% handicap difference. Old Farts in white shirts (please) and Whippersnappers in black (pretty please).

*Match 1. SMIFFY/CHRISD v KRAXX68/JUSTONE
Match 2. LEFTIE/TEEGIRL v REGION3/HEAVYGREBO
Match 3. BLUEINMUNICH/GG26 v PAPERBOY/FOLIAGE FINDER
Match 4. WILLIAMALEX1/GRUMPYJOCK v KHAMELION/STEVEW86
Match 5. 2BLUE/PUTTPUTTSTEVE v VIRTUOCITY/RUFF DRIVER
Match 6. ROSECOTT/JOHNNYDEE v IRIP/GREIGINFIFE
Match 7. IBSMITH04/FISH v RADBOURNE2010/BUTCHERCD
Match 8. **LIG/CROW v DAN2844/MOOGIE*


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 26, 2016)

I've asked if McGinley fancied coming along to see how its done, just to help him in the Ryder Cup...



Smiffy said:



			We used the "Nick Faldo" method......


Sunday Afternoon 4BB. 90% handicap difference. Old Farts in white shirts (please) and Whippersnappers in black (pretty please).

*Match 1. SMIFFY/CHRISD v KRAXX68/JUSTONE
Match 2. LEFTIE/TEEGIRL v REGION3/HEAVYGREBO
Match 3. BLUEINMUNICH/GG26 v PAPERBOY/FOLIAGE FINDER
Match 4. WILLIAMALEX1/GRUMPYJOCK v KHAMELION/STEVEW86
Match 5. 2BLUE/PUTTPUTTSTEVE v VIRTUOCITY/RUFF DRIVER
Match 6. ROSECOTT/JOHNNYDEE v IRIP/GREIGINFIFE
Match 7. IBSMITH04/FISH v RADBOURNE2010/BUTCHERCD
Match 8. **LIG/CROW v DAN2844/MOOGIE*

Click to expand...


----------



## irip (May 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			We used the "Nick Faldo" method......


Did you ask your team which sandwich they would like liquidized for lunch?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2016)

irip said:





Smiffy said:



			Did you ask your team which sandwich they would like liquidized for lunch?
		
Click to expand...

I'd take a long time brushing your teeth on Monday morning Geezer.
It could be the last time you see a few of them
:angry::angry:

Click to expand...


----------



## irip (May 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:





irip said:



			I'd take a long time brushing your teeth on Monday morning Geezer.
It could be the last time you see a few of them
:angry::angry:

Click to expand...

Thats rich seeing your team is sponsored by fix-a-dent

Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:





irip said:



			I'd take a long time brushing your teeth on Monday morning Geezer.
It could be the last time you see a few of them
:angry::angry:

Click to expand...

He could well need to stick the toothbrush up his bum to clean them. :smirk::lol::lol::smirk:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 26, 2016)

irip said:





Smiffy said:



			We used the "Nick Faldo" method......


Did you ask your team which sandwich they would like liquidized for lunch?
		
Click to expand...

What's the R&A's ruling on using a Zimmer for support when taking a shot? If it's not allowed then can my partner hold my ankles when I'm playing?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:





irip said:



			What's the R&A's ruling on using a Zimmer for support when taking a shot? If it's not allowed then can my partner hold my ankles when I'm playing?
		
Click to expand...

The second method seemed to work extraordinarily well at Camberley with that ramshackle mob you were lumbered with Johnny!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## irip (May 26, 2016)

chrisd said:





Smiffy said:



			He could well need to stick the toothbrush up his bum to clean them. :smirk::lol::lol::smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I did hear you managed to shoot less than your age recently, i would like to congragulate you on going round in 112 shots:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2016)

irip said:



			I did hear you managed to shoot less than your age recently, i would like to congragulate you on going round in 112 shots:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

That was my nett score so it doesn't count!

Keep this up and you'll be going to bed early on Sunday with no tea!


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 26, 2016)

chrisd said:



			That was my nett score so it doesn't count!

Keep this up and you'll be going to bed early on Sunday with no tea!
		
Click to expand...

He's trying to get us rattled but I am bringing my mind coach with me. We shall be having a six hour deep meditation session prior to playing our match - but if that doesn't work I shall crunch a Werther's every time he starts his downswing.

That ought to fettle him.


----------



## irip (May 26, 2016)

chrisd said:



			That was my nett score so it doesn't count!

Keep this up and you'll be going to bed early on Sunday with no tea!
		
Click to expand...

i am sure you will share your werthers original with me


----------



## Region3 (May 26, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			.....We shall be having a six hour deep meditation session prior to playing our match.....
		
Click to expand...

You mean a nap. :thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (May 26, 2016)




----------



## irip (May 26, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			He's trying to get us rattled but I am bringing my mind coach with me. We shall be having a six hour deep meditation session prior to playing our match - but if that doesn't work I shall crunch a Werther's every time he starts his downswing.

That ought to fettle him.
		
Click to expand...

Is that where you sit in a room and try to remember your own names and where you are?

The way i am swinging at the moment you could pop a balloon in my ear it would not make a difference


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2016)

Balance has all been sorted with Forest Pines.
Game on!!


----------



## dan2844 (May 26, 2016)

*Match 8. LIG/CROW v DAN2844/MOOGIE
*oh Nick... We meet again!


----------



## Region3 (May 26, 2016)

Nice draw for me. Looking forward to playing against 2 of the nicest people I've met off here, and partnering someone I've not played with before in Mr. Grebo - who hopefully has very strong shoulders


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Nice draw for me. Looking forward to playing against 2 of the nicest people I've met off here, and partnering someone I've not played with before in Mr. Grebo - who hopefully has very strong shoulders 

Click to expand...


Lucky old you. I've been drawn against the knob that is JustOne....
Mind you, he won't like all those trees. They will put paid to his "Bubba fade"


----------



## Foliage Finder (May 26, 2016)

Looking forward to this! As the only player who is yet to break 100, I've nothing to lose 

Not such a fan of the course being described as tight and tree lined though...I'm more of a lateral thinker


----------



## Paperboy (May 26, 2016)

Foliage Finder said:



			Looking forward to this! As the only player who is yet to break 100, I've nothing to lose 

Not such a fan of the course being described as tight and tree lined though...I'm more of a lateral thinker 

Click to expand...

What a right pair we're make on Sunday then, not sure if I can shot under a 100 at the moment either 

Lesson next Wednesday to try and cure me of the unmentionables. So always a good chance of me being fixed if not the company will be good if nothing else :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2016)

Foliage Finder said:



			Not such a fan of the course being described as tight and tree lined though...I'm more of a lateral thinker 

Click to expand...

Oh there are quite a few laterals to think about.
A few OOB's too....


----------



## williamalex1 (May 26, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			What a right pair we're make on Sunday then, not sure if I can shot under a 100 at the moment either 

Lesson next Wednesday to try and cure me of the unmentionables. So always a good chance of me being fixed if not the company will be good if nothing else :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Grumpy Jock and me are gonna need some sandwiches and alcohol, :rofl:


----------



## Paperboy (May 26, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Looks like Grumpy Jock and me are gonna need some sandwiches and alcohol, :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm definitely going to have some in my bag :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (May 26, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Well I'm definitely going to have some in my bag :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me :thup::cheers: So I'm happy he's Grumpy


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Nice draw for me. Looking forward to playing against 2 of the nicest people I've met off here
		
Click to expand...

Jan sent me a pm earlier which said "Not _*that*_ tosser again"...

I could have broken it to you gently but thought "what's the point?"


----------



## ruff-driver (May 26, 2016)

Must keep hydrated :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (May 26, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Must keep hydrated :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We'll need some for the back 9 as well.


----------



## ruff-driver (May 26, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			We'll need some for the back 9 as well.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted


----------



## virtuocity (May 26, 2016)

This promises to be a beautiful partnership.  *hick*


----------



## williamalex1 (May 26, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Sorted 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

 If that's a Forrest Pines buggy no wonder its hard to hire one.


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 26, 2016)

For all the OFs - now we can't use legal highs to keep us awake I know a bloke who can sort us with shed loads of these. Just crack one into a Red Bull and wah-hey!!! The youngsters won't know what's hit 'em.


----------



## ruff-driver (May 26, 2016)

Not seen any course info so far ;PINES












FOREST











BEECHES


----------



## williamalex1 (May 26, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Not seen any course info so far ;PINES












FOREST











BEECHES










Click to expand...

In what order are we playing them over the 2 days ?, save me searching 700 posts please.


----------



## virtuocity (May 26, 2016)

Based on history- my predictions:


----------



## virtuocity (May 26, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			In what order are we playing them over the 2 days ?, save me searching 700 posts please.
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			2pm on the Sunday (Pines & Forest courses) and 9am on the Monday (Pines & Beeches courses).
		
Click to expand...

In the OP


----------



## ruff-driver (May 26, 2016)

Are we off white tees


----------



## williamalex1 (May 26, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			In the OP
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Smiffy :thup:, Virtuocity , you're supposed to be my carer, :ears: :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Are we off white tees 

Click to expand...

I doubt it


----------



## Crow (May 26, 2016)

dan2844 said:



*Match 8. LIG/CROW v DAN2844/MOOGIE
*oh Nick... We meet again! 

Click to expand...

LOL, it'll be like a Saturday roll up!


----------



## ruff-driver (May 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I doubt it
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realize it was pitch & putt 

But yes it's a long way for the codgers off the mens tees


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 26, 2016)

just loving the love between the old & older...



virtuocity said:



			Based on history- my predictions:






Click to expand...


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 26, 2016)

Might as well join in....


----------



## ruff-driver (May 26, 2016)




----------



## LIG (May 26, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Based on history- my predictions:






Click to expand...

You forgot to add "LIG's Original Ball - smack, bang in the middle of the fairway round the corner of the dogleg!" 

Obviously, it got there via two woodpeckers, a squirrel and a worm! :whoo:


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I doubt it
		
Click to expand...

If my surgery has been completed by then am I OK to go off the reds?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I doubt it
		
Click to expand...

3rd on the Pines you might want to be off the whites &#128559;


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 26, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			What a right pair we're make on Sunday then, not sure if I can shot under a 100 at the moment either 

Lesson next Wednesday to try and cure me of the unmentionables. So always a good chance of me being fixed if not* the company will be good if nothing else* :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise you'd met GG26..........


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			If my surgery has been completed by then am I OK to go off the reds?
		
Click to expand...

Talking of surgery- will the children have had their dummies surgically removed by the day? Can't be doing with all their crying when they  get their bottoms well and truly spanked


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 26, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Talking of surgery- will the children have had their dummies surgically removed by the day? Can't be doing with all their crying when they  get their bottoms well and truly spanked
		
Click to expand...

Too much to hope for, so my idea is to give all of them a bag of sweeties and that ought to keep them mesmerised and diverted from trying to claim advantage when all the while we will' expectations found then into the dirt.


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			In what order are we playing them over the 2 days ?, save me searching 700 posts please.
		
Click to expand...

We are playing "Forest" & "Pines" on the Sunday afternoon, followed the next morning by "Pines" & "Beeches"

Exact tee times for Sunday are as follows.......
*
2.16 SMIFFY/CHRISD v KRAXX68/JUSTONE
2.24 LEFTIE/TEEGIRL v REGION3/HEAVYGREBO
2.32 BLUEINMUNICH/GG26 v PAPERBOY/FOLIAGE FINDER
2.40 WILLIAMALEX1/GRUMPYJOCK v KHAMELION/STEVEW86
2.48 2BLUE/PUTTPUTTSTEVE v VIRTUOCITY/RUFF DRIVER
2.56 ROSECOTT/JOHNNYDEE v IRIP/GREIGINFIFE
3.04 IBSMITH04/FISH v RADBOURNE2010/BUTCHERCD
3.12 **LIG/CROW v DAN2844/MOOGIE*

The 1st tee is booked on Monday morning from *09.28* and the draw for the singles will be made on Sunday evening.


----------



## irip (May 27, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Too much to hope for, so my idea is to give all of them a bag of sweeties 
My Mum warned me about strange men like you, i bet you dont have any puppies either.

STRANGER DANGER!!!!
STRANGER DANGER!!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (May 27, 2016)

irip said:





JohnnyDee said:



			Too much to hope for, so my idea is to give all of them a bag of sweeties 
My Mum warned me about strange men like you, i bet you dont have any puppies either.

STRANGER DANGER!!!!
STRANGER DANGER!!!!
		
Click to expand...

If you think Johnny's strange wait till you see the rest of us! We could have done the "Thriller" video and not needed make up! :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## dan2844 (May 27, 2016)

does anyone know if theres a range or any sort of practice area there? probably (definitely) wont make a difference but i'll try and get on there before if i have time to kill!


----------



## irip (May 27, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			does anyone know if theres a range or any sort of practice area there? probably (definitely) wont make a difference but i'll try and get on there before if i have time to kill!
		
Click to expand...

No idea, but they have a bar with all you need before the round, if i am early thats where ill be:cheers:


----------



## Wayman (May 27, 2016)

Yeah there is a range there but sure it was iron only


----------



## Region3 (May 27, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Jan sent me a pm earlier which said "Not _*that*_ tosser again"...

I could have broken it to you gently but thought "what's the point?"
		
Click to expand...

Aaahhhhhhh, I'm remembered


----------



## Region3 (May 27, 2016)

Interesting SI's on the Pines course.

The lowest 4 are 3 of the shortest par 5's you'll play all year and a par 3


----------



## ruff-driver (May 27, 2016)

Anyone know what the carry of the water is on hole 6


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Anyone know what the carry of the water is on hole 6
		
Click to expand...

Wet.
Hope that helps.


----------



## irip (May 27, 2016)

ruff-driver said:









Anyone know what the carry of the water is on hole 6
		
Click to expand...

Its not the carry i am worried about its the depth


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2016)

irip said:



			Its not the carry i am worried about its the depth
		
Click to expand...

It's a bugger of a hole. I don't think I've ever scored a point on there all the times I've played it.
All about the drive. You have to knock a decent one up the middle but anything slightly blocked or faded will bounce up under some trees as the fairway does tend to kick to the right.
Too far left and you lengthen the hole and it's a big shot to clear the water.

You are then stymied.


----------



## irip (May 27, 2016)

I know your old smiffy, but please tell me how can you score a point on a hole when were playing matchplay :smirk:


----------



## Region3 (May 27, 2016)

ruff-driver said:









Anyone know what the carry of the water is on hole 6
		
Click to expand...

Too far.

I know you give it a smack but to reach the fairway the other side is well over 300 carry. Even if you hit it that far it isn't worth the risk because unless you're arrow straight you'll be blocked out by trees.

It's 260 up the fairway short of the water then 220 to the green :thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (May 27, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Wet.
Hope that helps.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking about your 3rd shot :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2016)

irip said:



			I know your old smiffy, but please tell me how can you score a point on a hole when were playing matchplay :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

When you're playing a Stableford as on previous visits you Jodrell....


----------



## irip (May 27, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			When you're playing a Stableford as on previous visits you Jodrell....


Click to expand...

Sorry Smiffy, I have been told if we can get to you the rest of your team will crumble, hit the lynchpin was the captains advice.

Also i think it was not made clear in your post about any previous visit.

And what is a jodrell is that a word from the 1920s.?


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2016)

irip said:



			And what is a jodrell is that a word from the 1920s.?
		
Click to expand...

Jodrell Bank.
As in Barclays Bank.
As  in "you're a bit of a Barclays"


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2016)

irip said:



			Also i think it was not made clear in your post about any previous visit.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't the comment "I don't think I've ever scored a point on there all the times I've played it" give you a bit of a clue?


----------



## irip (May 27, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Jodrell Bank.
As in Barclays Bank.
As  in "you're a bit of a Barclays"
		
Click to expand...

Harsh but Fair

I am looking forward to sitting down why you old lot tell us about your younger days, how you all got together and built Stonehenge is my favourite:thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 28, 2016)

irip said:



			Harsh but Fair

I am looking forward to sitting down why you old lot tell us about your younger days, how you all got together and built Stonehenge is my favourite:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Did someone say Stonehenge?

[video=youtube_share;qAXzzHM8zLw]https://youtu.be/qAXzzHM8zLw[/video]


----------



## chrisd (May 28, 2016)

irip said:



			Harsh but Fair

I am looking forward to sitting down why you old lot tell us about your younger days, how you all got together and built Stonehenge is my favourite:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I once stayed at the Acropolis when it was a 5 star hotel!


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2016)

I knew the Toad Rock in Tunbridge Wells when it was a tadpole....
.


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 28, 2016)

Theres a lot of wood on this course... time to use my Xmas pressie...


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 1, 2016)

This coming event, this is bound to happen to someone, probably me now that I have posted this.

[video=youtube;qUj_qqVxVrE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUj_qqVxVrE[/video]


----------



## teegirl (Jun 2, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			This coming event, this is bound to happen to someone, probably me now that I have posted this.

[video=youtube;qUj_qqVxVrE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUj_qqVxVrE[/video]
		
Click to expand...

You will be very welcome


----------



## teegirl (Jun 2, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Interesting SI's on the Pines course.

The lowest 4 are 3 of the shortest par 5's you'll play all year and a par 3 

Click to expand...

Your course knowledge will be invaluable and with Roger bringing refreshments, the game will be delightful 

 Looking forward to meeting up again its been a while


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 2, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			This coming event, this is bound to happen to someone, probably me now that I have posted this.

[video=youtube;qUj_qqVxVrE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUj_qqVxVrE[/video]
		
Click to expand...

only his second... pmsl


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 2, 2016)

[video=youtube;NOULD49cPwE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOULD49cPwE[/video]


----------



## Fish (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm really looking forward to this, the bragging rights will be unmeasurable, a bit like the young bucks drives as they knob it off the tee, whereas the old boys will calmly stroke there drives up the fairway &#128526;&#127948;


----------



## rosecott (Jun 2, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			[video=youtube;NOULD49cPwE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOULD49cPwE[/video]
		
Click to expand...

How dare you infringe my image rights. You must secure my agreement before using my image.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 2, 2016)

He seemed to sprightly for an old fart.

[video=youtube;hl2OzOMK3_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl2OzOMK3_U[/video]


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm really looking forward to this, the bragging rights will be unmeasurable, a bit like the young bucks drives as they knob it off the tee, whereas the old boys will calmly stroke there drives up the fairway &#128526;&#127948;
		
Click to expand...

Must have missed those at Beau Desert mate &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jun 2, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Must have missed those at Beau Desert mate &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Well you would as you couldn't see the fairways I was walking down from the bushes and trees you were hacking out of all day &#128514;&#128077;&#127948;


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			Well you would as you couldn't see the fairways I was walking down from the bushes and trees you were hacking out of all day &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57292;
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but I'm not saying I'm straight or in a good place  If there was someone to take my place I'd quite happily drop out!!


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 2, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Yeah but I'm not saying I'm straight or in a good place  If there was someone to take my place I'd quite happily drop out!!
		
Click to expand...

OOh  the codgers are rattled and we're not even on the battlefield yet


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			OOh  the codgers are rattled and we're not even on the battlefield yet 

Click to expand...

I think you'll find Paperboy is a Whipper, so not only will BIM & GG26 have the first dog licence in the bag, but Paperboys partner couldn't be more aptly named, as he will be doing a lot of it :rofl::rofl:

:smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2016)

Good news for the farts!

Butchercd .... a mere youngster and a cheeky git, well he was this afternoon on the 1st tee as we were in the group in front! Well, last Sunday he won the Gold Letter comp and got a 3 shot cut on his handicap - so you can forget about him!!

(well, he and his partner were leaders in the clubhouse today when I left)


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 5, 2016)

I've found an iron swing, but promise not to get a cut before the big meet.

Looking forward to catching up with you Chris.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 5, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			I've found an iron swing, but promise not to get a cut before the big meet.

Looking forward to catching up with you Chris.
		
Click to expand...

Don't over worry about getting a cut Dave - we won't mind too much!

It's always good to catch up with you - especially as we couldn't live much further apart. I'll bring the 3 bays gadget if you want?


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 5, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Don't over worry about getting a cut Dave - we won't mind too much!

It's always good to catch up with you - especially as we couldn't live much further apart. I'll bring the 3 bays gadget if you want?
		
Click to expand...

Nice one.  PM me a price.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 5, 2016)

I got cut last week, but it was only 0.4 so I'm still off 21 (20.7)


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 10, 2016)

I seem to be re-acquainting myself with a habit of having a Bubba style curvature but with absolutely no control over where the ball starts and finishes. 

Oh dear... 

Never mind I'll put a 7 iron off the tee further than the Farts anyway.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 10, 2016)

Foliage Finder said:



			Never mind I'll put a 7 iron off the tee further than the Farts anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you've got quick hips then FF, cos it not gonna be easy with the 7 iron stuck up where the sun don't shine!


----------



## Leftie (Jun 10, 2016)

There again Chris, with no handicap he will be playing off scratch.

Strict rules of golf Mr Bond ....


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 11, 2016)

Consolation prizes for the old farts


----------



## GG26 (Jun 11, 2016)

Running into form, scored less than 100 today for the first time this year.  The 'snappers will be worried now :ears:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 11, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Running into form, scored less than 100 today for the first time this year.  The 'snappers will be worried now :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Not as bloody worried as your partner isâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## rosecott (Jun 11, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Running into form, scored less than 100 today for the first *and last *time this year.  The 'snappers will *not* be worried now :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Fish (Jun 11, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Consolation prizes for the old farts 





Click to expand...

You do realise you're setting yourself up for a huge fall :smirk:


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 11, 2016)

Fish said:



			You do realise you're setting yourself up for a huge fall :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 11, 2016)

MY golf at present is one good week followed by two bad weeks, last week was good, this week rubbish, next week 18th will be rubbish, the OF v WS weekend I should be on a good week, maybe


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 12, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			MY golf at present is one good week followed by two bad weeks, last week was good, this week rubbish, next week 18th will be rubbish, the OF v WS weekend I should be on a good week, maybe
		
Click to expand...

That puts less pressure on me then as your PP! Excellent news


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 12, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			That puts less pressure on me then as your PP! Excellent news
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't count on it, playing in black I'll be like a Ninja, it'll be stealth golf, you'll only ever see me on the tee and green.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			I wouldn't count on it, playing in black I'll be like a Ninja, it'll be stealth golf, you'll only ever see me on the tee and green.
		
Click to expand...

Typical Chameleon behaviour changing colours,  but you're a Khamelion hybrid car


----------



## 2blue (Jun 13, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			That puts less pressure on me then as your PP! Excellent news
		
Click to expand...

Are the PP's out?? ....  have I missed them?


----------



## moogie (Jun 13, 2016)

2blue said:



			Are the PP's out?? ....  have I missed them?
		
Click to expand...



Yes Dave,  you sure have
You must have dozed off and had a "Nanna Nap".....zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## moogie (Jun 13, 2016)

2blue said:



			Are the PP's out?? ....  have I missed them?
		
Click to expand...


Dave,  see post #673 mate


----------



## dan2844 (Jun 13, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			We used the "Nick Faldo" method......


Sunday Afternoon 4BB. 90% handicap difference. Old Farts in white shirts (please) and Whippersnappers in black (pretty please).

*Match 1. SMIFFY/CHRISD v KRAXX68/JUSTONE
Match 2. LEFTIE/TEEGIRL v REGION3/HEAVYGREBO
Match 3. BLUEINMUNICH/GG26 v PAPERBOY/FOLIAGE FINDER
Match 4. WILLIAMALEX1/GRUMPYJOCK v KHAMELION/STEVEW86
Match 5. 2BLUE/PUTTPUTTSTEVE v VIRTUOCITY/RUFF DRIVER
Match 6. ROSECOTT/JOHNNYDEE v IRIP/GREIGINFIFE
Match 7. IBSMITH04/FISH v RADBOURNE2010/BUTCHERCD
Match 8. **LIG/CROW v DAN2844/MOOGIE*

Click to expand...

aaa


----------



## 2blue (Jun 13, 2016)

moogie said:



			Dave,  see post #673 mate
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Brian... yeah many rests needed these days....  but at least I now know when to wake up...  hahaha:thup: 
How's the shoulder?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 13, 2016)

2blue said:



			Are the PP's out?? ....  have I missed them?
		
Click to expand...

Great plan 2blue - make the kids think you're dopey then assume they will take it easy on you!!


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 13, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Great plan 2blue - make the kids think you're dopey then assume they will take it easy on you!!   

Click to expand...

They are  playing me & dave, sorry taking NO prisoners :whoo:


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 13, 2016)

Tengo dos azules bandido finjo que soy Zorro del campo de golf


----------



## 2blue (Jun 13, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Tengo dos azules bandido finjo que soy Zorro del campo de golf
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same as 'Ha'way the Lads!' :whoo:


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 13, 2016)

Â¿DÃ³nde puedo aparcar mi burro y sombrero mientras yo juego al golf bandido


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 13, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



Â¿DÃ³nde puedo aparcar mi burro y sombrero mientras yo juego al golf bandido

Click to expand...

HabrÃ¡ un poste fuera de la tienda profesionales


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 13, 2016)

soy un golfista asÃ­ que ten cuidado ,


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 13, 2016)

Frases los pedos de edad pueden necesitar: -

AyÃºdeme que he caÃ­do y no puedo levantarme
Â¿Tiene una nueva toalla de la incontinencia
Â¿Vieron donde la pelota saliÃ³?


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 13, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Frases los pedos de edad pueden necesitar: -

AyÃºdeme que he caÃ­do y no puedo levantarme
Â¿Tiene una nueva toalla de la incontinencia
Â¿Vieron donde la pelota saliÃ³?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## moogie (Jun 13, 2016)

2blue said:



			Thanks Brian... yeah many rests needed these days....  but at least I now know when to wake up...  hahaha:thup: 
How's the shoulder?
		
Click to expand...


Shoulders been fine mate
So can't use that as an excuse
I've even managed to play a few rounds of golf this year.......
With a little cut last Saturday
Then yesterday I played like a numpty


----------



## chrisd (Jun 13, 2016)

I was chatting to a club member today whilst trying to sort a knockout match and he gave me a date that clashes with thus trip. It turned out that he did Forest Pines in early May and was full praise for the venue, the staff and the quality of the courses!

Roll on!


----------



## dan2844 (Jun 13, 2016)

Here's one for the old farts... Maybe change the age range a bit!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 13, 2016)

This has been on the cards now for what seems to have been an absolute eternity and now it's less than a fortnight to go.

Can't wait and I say "Bring it on. Youngsters prepared to get a whoopin!"


----------



## rosecott (Jun 13, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			This has been on the cards now for what seems to have been an absolute eternity and now it's less than a fortnight to go.

Can't wait and I say "Bring it on. Youngsters prepared to get a whoopin!"
		
Click to expand...

Partner,

Keep your powder dry and don't get over excited.

After all, they're only kids.


----------



## irip (Jun 13, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Partner,

Keep your powder dry and don't get over excited.

After all, they're only kids.
		
Click to expand...

What you doing up this late?

Dont tell me, you needed the toilet


----------



## chrisd (Jun 14, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Partner,

Keep your powder dry and don't get over excited.

After all, they're only kids.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is, at our age the powder is inevitably dry!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2016)

Have just received a PM from somebody having to pull out of the meet. If there is anybody interested in coming along to this, please PM me for more information.
Rob


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			Here's one for the old farts... Maybe change the age range a bit!
	View attachment 19739

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2016)

Sunday Afternoon 4BB. 90% handicap difference. Old Farts in white shirts (please) and Whippersnappers in black (pretty please).

*Match 1. SMIFFY/CHRISD v KRAXX68/JUSTONE
Match 2. LEFTIE/TEEGIRL v REGION3/HEAVYGREBO
Match 3. BLUEINMUNICH/GG26 v PAPERBOY/FOLIAGE FINDER
Match 4. WILLIAMALEX1/GRUMPYJOCK v KHAMELION/STEVEW86
Match 5. 2BLUE/PUTTPUTTSTEVE v VIRTUOCITY/RUFF DRIVER
Match 6. ROSECOTT/JOHNNYDEE v IRIP/GREIGINFIFE
Match 7. IBSMITH04/FISH v RADBOURNE2010/BUTCHERCD
Match 8. LIG/CROW v DAN2844/MOOGIE

*Well I'm predicting 5 wins for the Old Farts, 2 all square and 1 loss 

I have written them down in a sealed envelope which will be produced in mitigation on Sunday night :cheers: I may change it slightly due to any player changes :smirk:


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Fish said:



Sunday Afternoon 4BB. 90% handicap difference. Old Farts in white shirts (please) and Whippersnappers in black (pretty please).

*Match 1. SMIFFY/CHRISD v KRAXX68/JUSTONE
Match 2. LEFTIE/TEEGIRL v REGION3/HEAVYGREBO
Match 3. BLUEINMUNICH/GG26 v PAPERBOY/FOLIAGE FINDER
Match 4. WILLIAMALEX1/GRUMPYJOCK v KHAMELION/STEVEW86
Match 5. 2BLUE/PUTTPUTTSTEVE v VIRTUOCITY/RUFF DRIVER
Match 6. ROSECOTT/JOHNNYDEE v IRIP/GREIGINFIFE
Match 7. IBSMITH04/FISH v RADBOURNE2010/BUTCHERCD
Match 8. LIG/CROW v DAN2844/MOOGIE

*Well I'm predicting 5 wins for the Old Farts, 2 all square and 1 loss 

I have written them down in a sealed envelope which will be produced in mitigation on Sunday night :cheers: I may change it slightly due to any player changes :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Must have been doing some stealthy research of peoples posts to gage their ability


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Must have been doing some stealthy research of peoples posts to gage their ability
		
Click to expand...

No research whatsoever, I've played with many of the attendees or been at meets where some of the others have played over the years to give myself an informed idea, so it's clearly day 1 honors to the Old Farts  :smirk:, we'll even stay up later and and drink more than the whippers also and still be fresh to spank you in the singles on day 2 :cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2016)

Fish said:



			We'll even stay up later and and drink more than the whippers also and still be fresh to spank you in the singles on day 2 :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Oh dear


Click to expand...

Well I know you won't, you'll be asleep in the chair by 8pm after your Horlicks :smirk:


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 15, 2016)

We could actually run a pools comp on the first day at a quid each, whereby the winner is the entrant to guess the correct overall score after day one.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2016)

Fish said:



			Well I know you won't, you'll be asleep in the chair by 8pm after your Horlicks :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


*During *my Horlicks mate....


----------



## Region3 (Jun 15, 2016)

Fish said:



			No research whatsoever, I've played with many of the attendees or been at meets where some of the others have played over the years to give myself an informed idea, so it's clearly day 1 honors to the Old Farts  :smirk:, we'll even stay up later and and drink more than the whippers also and still be fresh to spank you in the singles on day 2 :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I have you down for 2 wins, 3 draws and 3 losses leaving the 'snappers in front 4.5-3.5 overnight.

Just going through the list, I've played golf with 13 people going.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 15, 2016)

I've just asked Paul Thomas if he can make it :thup:



Smiffy said:



			Have just received a PM from somebody having to pull out of the meet. If there is anybody interested in coming along to this, please PM me for more information.
Rob
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I have you down for 2 wins, 3 draws and 3 losses leaving the 'snappers in front 4.5-3.5 overnight.

Just going through the list, I've played golf with 13 people going.
		
Click to expand...

I have us down as having to win 16 singles matches on Monday to force a draw.....


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 15, 2016)

If it's alright with Rob, I'm happy to run a predictions sweep on the day.  

Entrance costs Â£1.  Winner takes all.  

-The winner will be the entrant who correctly predicts the correct *overall* score for the day.  
-In the event of a draw, the winner will be the entrant with the most correctly predicted individual match results
-If this fails to find a winner, then prize pot will be split
-If no correct predictions, then the winner shall be the entrant with the most correctly predicted individual match results
-If this fails to find a winner, then prize pot will be split
-One entry per person
-*Please* bring change and a pencil!
-I will issue and collect slips before the round 
-Results announced at dinner


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2016)

This is getting interesting!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2016)

All I want everybody to remember to do is bring 1 white and 1 black shirt with them for the week-end.
Old farts in White on the Sunday, Black on the Monday (in mourning for any overnight croakers)....


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 15, 2016)

Stepped up my practice routine, just in case it's....still wet


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Stepped up my practice routine, just in case it's....still wet 

Click to expand...

I can confirm that the weather will be absolutely glorious.
It always is when I arrange something.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2016)

Unfortunately, Chris Chapple (Grumpyjock) has had to pull out, but we have a replacement.
Chrisd's twin brother Stephen is now playing in his place so the draw for the 1st round matches looks like this...


*Match 1. SMIFFY/CHRISD v KRAXX68/JUSTONE
Match 2. LEFTIE/TEEGIRL v REGION3/HEAVYGREBO
Match 3. BLUEINMUNICH/GG26 v PAPERBOY/FOLIAGE FINDER
Match 4. WILLIAMALEX1/STEPHEN DORSETT v KHAMELION/STEVEW86
Match 5. 2BLUE/PUTTPUTTSTEVE v VIRTUOCITY/RUFF DRIVER
Match 6. ROSECOTT/JOHNNYDEE v IRIP/GREIGINFIFE
Match 7. IBSMITH04/FISH v RADBOURNE2010/BUTCHERCD
Match 8. LIG/CROW v DAN2844/MOOGIE*


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2016)

Twin, there's 2 of them that look like that &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 15, 2016)

[video]http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/publicite-en-5d5049326f5d26b0da9027ab315d9b69.html[/video]


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Unfortunately, Chris Chapple (Grumpyjock) has had to pull out, but we have a replacement.
Chrisd's twin brother Stephen is now playing in his place so the draw for the 1st round matches looks like this...


*Match 1. SMIFFY/CHRISD v KRAXX68/JUSTONE
Match 2. LEFTIE/TEEGIRL v REGION3/HEAVYGREBO
Match 3. BLUEINMUNICH/GG26 v PAPERBOY/FOLIAGE FINDER
Match 4. WILLIAMALEX1/STEPHEN DORSETT v KHAMELION/STEVEW86
Match 5. 2BLUE/PUTTPUTTSTEVE v VIRTUOCITY/RUFF DRIVER
Match 6. ROSECOTT/JOHNNYDEE v IRIP/GREIGINFIFE
Match 7. IBSMITH04/FISH v RADBOURNE2010/BUTCHERCD
Match 8. LIG/CROW v DAN2844/MOOGIE*

Click to expand...

So now Grumpy's gone  I hope my new PP is Happy, no Jock


----------



## chrisd (Jun 15, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			So now Grumpy's gone  I hope my new PP is Happy, no Jock 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't go as far as "happy", if he were one of the 7 dwarfs he'd be "Dopey" !!


----------



## Crow (Jun 15, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			[video]http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/publicite-en-5d5049326f5d26b0da9027ab315d9b69.html[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I see that the Whippersnappers have added their own twist to the team outfits with those fetching pastel scarves.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 15, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I wouldn't go as far as "happy", if he were one of the 7 dwarfs he'd be "Dopey" !!
		
Click to expand...

 Looks like 7 up for the TOFS then :whoo:


----------



## Leftie (Jun 15, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			So now Grumpy's gone  I hope my new PP is Happy, no Jock 

Click to expand...

If you had met him you would know that he is neither grumpy or a Jock.

Real shame that he can't make the meet as I was hoping to meet up with him again.

Hope everything is OK Chris - you old fart.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Leftie said:



			If you had met him you would know that he is neither grumpy or a Jock.

Real shame that he can't make the meet as I was hoping to meet up with him again.

Hope everything is OK Chris - you old fart.
		
Click to expand...

I was only JOKING


----------



## butchercd (Jun 16, 2016)

If anyone wants an early look at the course, the latest Crossfield video on YouTube is at Forest Pines.....


----------



## moogie (Jun 16, 2016)

butchercd said:



			If anyone wants an early look at the course, the latest Crossfield video on YouTube is at Forest Pines.....
		
Click to expand...


1st and 2nd tee shots look a bit TIGHT.....!!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 16, 2016)

butchercd said:



			If anyone wants an early look at the course, the latest Crossfield video on YouTube is at Forest Pines.....
		
Click to expand...

I saw that last night Chris, it looks even tighter than our place!


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 16, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I saw that last night Chris, it looks even tighter than our place!
		
Click to expand...


Ohhhhh F...........lipping heck, that's me screwed then


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 16, 2016)

Is dinner booked for a certain time Smiff?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Is dinner booked for a certain time Smiff?
		
Click to expand...

Can't remember. I think it was for 8pm but will confirm when I get home....


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Can't remember. I think it was for 8pm but will confirm when I get home....
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, just thinking that it would be good to get half an hour after the round before dinner to check in and grab a shower/change.


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Cheers, just thinking that it would be good to get half an hour after the round before dinner to check in and grab a shower/change.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't, I'm not sitting next to you &#128563;&#128540;&#128077;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Is dinner booked for a certain time Smiff?
		
Click to expand...

Have just checked with the hotel. Dinner is booked for 8.30pm.
That should give us time to get back in and shower etc. and a beer or two.
Good at this, ain't I


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Have just checked with the hotel. Dinner is booked for 8.30pm.
That should give us time to get back in and shower etc. and *a beer or two, on me of course*
Good at this, ain't I


Click to expand...

Don't care what others have said, i like you


----------



## Leftie (Jun 16, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I was only JOCKING 

Click to expand...

Saw the smiley mate:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 16, 2016)

A shower ................... That's Thursday and we're not there on Thursday!


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 16, 2016)

Have a great time lads :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 16, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Have a great time lads :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers young man!

How's the injury?


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 16, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Cheers young man!

How's the injury?
		
Click to expand...

had the op Monday Chris and going well so far thank you my friend. Can't hit a ball for a month and with new work I'm snowed under at mo so should be fun at gainsbourgh 
Hope your well mate and eye is good?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Anyone know what the course like for midges and the like ?.  I was thinking of maybe wearing golf shorts and showing off my milk bottle white legs .


----------



## chrisd (Jun 16, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			had the op Monday Chris and going well so far thank you my friend. Can't hit a ball for a month and with new work I'm snowed under at mo so should be fun at gainsbourgh 
Hope your well mate and eye is good?
		
Click to expand...


I'm really pleased for you Frank, let's hope you're back playing soon. My eye is fine now thanks but I will have to have a cataract op soon. Looking toward to Gainsborough too


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Anyone know what the course like for midges and the like ?.  I was thinking of maybe wearing golf shorts and showing off my milk bottle white legs .
		
Click to expand...

I'll be bringing my Jungle spray to keep any of the little blighters away, the Old Farts will be able to use it whilst we watch them feed on the youngsters &#128540;&#127869;


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'll be bringing my Jungle spray to keep any of the little blighters away, the Old Farts will be able to use it whilst we watch them feed on the youngsters &#128540;&#127869;
		
Click to expand...

Ungawa :thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 16, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Anyone know what the course like for midges and the like ?.  I was thinking of maybe wearing golf shorts and showing off my milk bottle white legs .
		
Click to expand...

It's lincolnshire , not botswana :mmm:

stupid old fart


----------



## GG26 (Jun 16, 2016)

Is there any dress code for dinner?  Apart from of course cardigans and slippers for the TOFs and shorts for the Whippersnappers.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 16, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Is there any dress code for dinner?  Apart from of course cardigans and slippers for the TOFs and shorts for the Whippersnappers.
		
Click to expand...

I believe these are being supplied for both teams


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'll be bringing my Jungle spray to keep any of the little blighters away, the Old Farts will be able to use it whilst we watch them feed on the youngsters &#63004;&#62333;
		
Click to expand...

Surely the smell of wee will keep the mossies at bay!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			It's lincolnshire , not botswana :mmm:

stupid old fart 

Click to expand...

It's the farts and wee that attracts the wee wee buggers you can't be too careful with  African miges :rofl:


----------



## irip (Jun 16, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Anyone know what the course like for midges and the like ?.  I was thinking of maybe wearing golf shorts and showing off my milk bottle white legs .
		
Click to expand...

Please NO!!!

You will look like a geriatric ball-boy


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2016)

irip said:



			Please NO!!!

You will look like a geriatric ball-boy

Click to expand...


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 16, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			It's the farts and wee that attracts the wee wee buggers you can't be too careful with  African miges :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I knew this xmas pressie would come in handy one day


----------



## GG26 (Jun 16, 2016)

Just watching Crossfield's second Forest Pines video on You Tube.  Need to brush up on chipping out sideways.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Just watching Crossfield's second Forest Pines video on You Tube.  Need to brush up on chipping out sideways.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find that video tends to "compress" everything.
From memory, those fairways are at least 20 yards wide.
Don't worry about it......


----------



## irip (Jun 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I think you'll find that video tends to "compress" everything.
From memory, those fairways are at least 20 yards wide.
Don't worry about it......


Click to expand...

It must be an advantage for the old farts all those trees around, they have been preparing to be enclosed by wood for a while now


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2016)

irip said:



			It must be an advantage for the old farts all those trees around, they have been preparing to be enclosed by wood for a while now

Click to expand...


I hope I get drawn against you in the singles Mush.....


----------



## irip (Jun 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I hope I get drawn against you in the singles Mush.....


Click to expand...

All the old farts hope they get drawn against me, no idea why

How is the draw being done for the singles Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2016)

irip said:



			How is the draw being done for the singles Rob?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't you like to know....


----------



## irip (Jun 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Wouldn't you like to know....


Click to expand...

You mean you have not thought that far ahead, no worries


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2016)

irip said:



			You mean you have not thought that far ahead, no worries
		
Click to expand...

I have my sandwich list ready to hand over to the opposing captain.


----------



## irip (Jun 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have my sandwich list ready to hand over to the opposing captain.


Click to expand...

Ah the Faldo approach, good shout. worked well for him


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2016)

irip said:



			You mean you have not thought that far ahead, no worries
		
Click to expand...

He has, but he forgets, he's been doing it every morning for days.....:smirk:


----------



## irip (Jun 17, 2016)

Fish said:



			He has, but he forgets, he's been doing it every morning for days.....:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

So the rumours that the bloke from the titanic was a better captain than Smiffy are true:rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Have just checked with the hotel. Dinner is booked for 8.30pm.
That should give us time to get back in and shower etc. and a beer or two.
Good at this, ain't I


Click to expand...

Super dooper.


----------



## dan2844 (Jun 17, 2016)

is there a dresscode for dinner or the bar?
also, what tees are we playing off? everybody good with the back tees? yes? good


----------



## irip (Jun 17, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			is there a dresscode for dinner or the bar?
also, what tees are we playing off? everybody good with the back tees? yes? good 

Click to expand...

Yes the back tees
dinner is jacket & tie (and shoes of course)


----------



## Region3 (Jun 17, 2016)

irip said:



			Yes the back tees
dinner is jacket & tie (and shoes of course)
		
Click to expand...

If dinner is a jacket and tie I'll be eating crisps in my room. Almost as bad as having to wear a black shirt to play golf in


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 17, 2016)

In all seriousness is there a dress code for dinner, just need to know whether to pack the single or double breasted jacket, the blazer or the denim two piece with bell bottom flares, he last being something retro to take the OFs back to their youth.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 17, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			In all seriousness is there a dress code for dinner, just need to know whether to pack the single or double breasted jacket, the blazer or the denim two piece with bell bottom flares, he last being something retro to take the OFs back to their youth.
		
Click to expand...

There wasn't the last time I was there.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 17, 2016)

Region3 said:



			There wasn't the last time I was there.
		
Click to expand...

Champion, smart denim flare suit it is then


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 17, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Champion, smart denim flare suit it is then 

Click to expand...

Hope we don't clash :thup:


----------



## Lump (Jun 17, 2016)

irip said:



			Yes the back tees
		
Click to expand...

Be careful what you wish for. Some of the back tee's make tee shots very very tight.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			is there a dresscode for dinner or the bar?
also, what tees are we playing off? everybody good with the back tees? yes? good 

Click to expand...

There is no dress code whatsoever in the hotel. On the course, yes, but in the hotel? Jeans and t shirt will do me.
We will be playing from the YELLOW tees gents.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2016)

butchercd said:



			If anyone wants an early look at the course, the latest Crossfield video on YouTube is at Forest Pines.....
		
Click to expand...

Does Crossfield _*ever*_ shut up?????
He would do my bloody head in....


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 18, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			In all seriousness is there a dress code for dinner, just need to know whether to pack the single or double breasted jacket, the blazer or the denim two piece with bell bottom flares, he last being something retro to take the OFs back to their youth.
		
Click to expand...

Single breasted coz you're a right tit!

I'll get my coat


----------



## dan2844 (Jun 18, 2016)

Really looking forward to this now!


----------



## irip (Jun 18, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			There is no dress code whatsoever in the hotel. On the course, yes, but in the hotel? Jeans and t shirt will do me.
We will be playing from the YELLOW tees gents.
		
Click to expand...

What about the ladies?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2016)

irip said:



			What about the ladies?
		
Click to expand...

You and Teegirl can play from the reds


----------



## irip (Jun 18, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			You and Teegirl can play from the reds
		
Click to expand...

sweet:thup:

out of interest how is tee girl handicap worked out, is it done from the mens stroke index?


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## irip (Jun 18, 2016)

As the woman and mens stroke index is different was wondering on what holes a lady would receive shots, is it done using the mens s.i?


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 18, 2016)

irip said:



			As the woman and mens stroke index is different was wondering on what holes a lady would receive shots, is it done using the mens s.i?
		
Click to expand...

smithy will try for loads of shots but calling him a lady is very generous


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2016)

irip said:



			out of interest how is tee girl handicap worked out, is it done from the mens stroke index?
		
Click to expand...

Don't you ask a lot of questions???


----------



## irip (Jun 18, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Don't you ask a lot of questions???


Click to expand...

I dont know do i?

Do you mean you dont know again


----------



## rosecott (Jun 18, 2016)

irip said:



			As the woman and mens stroke index is different was wondering on what holes a lady would receive shots, is it done using the mens s.i?
		
Click to expand...

Teegirl's strokes should be taken according to the red tees SIs. She should also have 3 strokes added to her handicap on Sunday and 1 on Monday.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2016)

rosecott said:



			She should also have 3 strokes added to her handicap on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

I'd make it 5 or 6.
She's partnering Leftie....


----------



## rosecott (Jun 18, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Teegirl's strokes should be taken according to the red tees SIs. She should also have 3 strokes added to her handicap on Sunday and 1 on Monday.
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			I'd make it 5 or 6.
She's partnering Leftie....


Click to expand...

Senior moment again, I was thinking stableford, back to the drawing board.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 18, 2016)

Whoa whoa whoa a minute
How do we know teegirls a 'girl'

I suspect it's one of smiffys swinging partners (probably off scratch) wearing a skirt


----------



## rosecott (Jun 18, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Teegirl's strokes should be taken according to the red tees SIs. She should also have 3 strokes added to her handicap on Sunday and 1 on Monday.
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			I'd make it 5 or 6.
She's partnering Leftie....


Click to expand...

Not quite reached the 5 or 6. 

On Sunday she should have an additional 4 strokes added before the 90% difference from the lowest handicapped player is applied - mens card SIs to be used.

On Monday she should have an additional 4 strokes added, then full difference, again using mens card SIs.


----------



## irip (Jun 18, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Not quite reached the 5 or 6. 

On Sunday she should have an additional 4 strokes added before the 90% difference from the lowest handicapped player is applied - mens card SIs to be used.

On Monday she should have an additional 4 strokes added, then full difference, again using mens card SIs.
		
Click to expand...

Shows what i know, i thought it was 1 on sunday and 3 on monday


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2016)

Well, just a week to go. Really looking forward to this.
Just checked the long range weather forecast, and it's looking okay.
Just to confirm a few details......
We will be playing the Forest/Pines courses on Sunday afternoon, 1st tee is booked from *2.16*.
Dinner is for *8.30pm* and there is no dress code. 
Breakfast on Monday is from *6.30 *and the 1st tee is booked for the Pines/Beeches courses at *9.28*
We will be playing betterball matchplay on Sunday afternoon, singles on Monday morning but having to play in fourballs due to tee restrictions so there will be two matches going on in each group.
We have done this at past meetings and it doesn't seem to create any problems at all.
*Pairings for Mondays matches will be announced during Sundays evening meal.
*I am planning to get to the hotel around mid-day, and whilst I am not suggesting that you get there that early, please ensure that you arrive by at least 1.30 to avoid yours truly flapping around thinking that you are not going to make it on time!!
One final thing.... I know I have mentioned it on more than one occasion, and in fear of being accused of repetition *PLEASE ENSURE THAT YOU BRING ONE BLACK AND ONE WHITE POLO SHIRT WITH YOU*.
It would be really nice if everybody gets into the spirit of the event by wearing team colours.   *OLD FARTS TO WEAR THEIR WHITE ONES ON SUNDAY, WHIPPERSNAPPERS TO WEAR  BLACK.*

Safe journeys everyone.
Rob


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 19, 2016)

Honing short game skills with my kid brother at the club yesterday preparing for next week. 

Let's get ready to rumble!!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cheers Rob! Thanks for all your hard work thus far. If you can arrange the weather for the weekend I'm booking m summer hols with you for next year :rofl:

See you nextSunday in my prestine Black shirt :whoo:



Smiffy said:



			Well, just a week to go. Really looking forward to this.
Just checked the long range weather forecast, and it's looking okay.
Just to confirm a few details......
We will be playing the Forest/Pines courses on Sunday afternoon, 1st tee is booked from *2.16*.
Dinner is for *8.30pm* and there is no dress code. 
Breakfast on Monday is from *6.30 *and the 1st tee is booked for the Pines/Beeches courses at *9.28*
We will be playing betterball matchplay on Sunday afternoon, singles on Monday morning but having to play in fourballs due to tee restrictions so there will be two matches going on in each group.
We have done this at past meetings and it doesn't seem to create any problems at all.
*Pairings for Mondays matches will be announced during Sundays evening meal.
*I am planning to get to the hotel around mid-day, and whilst I am not suggesting that you get there that early, please ensure that you arrive by at least 1.30 to avoid yours truly flapping around thinking that you are not going to make it on time!!
One final thing.... I know I have mentioned it on more than one occasion, and in fear of being accused of repetition *PLEASE ENSURE THAT YOU BRING ONE BLACK AND ONE WHITE POLO SHIRT WITH YOU*.
It would be really nice if everybody gets into the spirit of the event by wearing team colours.   *OLD FARTS TO WEAR THEIR WHITE ONES ON SUNDAY, WHIPPERSNAPPERS TO WEAR  BLACK.*

Safe journeys everyone.
Rob
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes, Rob. What Radbourne says.

^^.  ^^.  ^^

Thanks for setting this up and all your hard work getting into shape. Really looking forward to it now and just hope the weather gets the email.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Yes, Rob. What Radbourne says.

^^.  ^^.  ^^

Thanks for setting this up and all your hard work getting into shape.
		
Click to expand...

It's no problem at all.
I love organising things.
A pint of lager normally will normally suffice.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 19, 2016)

Are white troos allowed :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Are white troos allowed :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Just don't wear them with your black shirt.
You'll look like a negative.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 19, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Are white troos allowed :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I would urge my fellow OFs not to risk white troos without having first invested in a box of these fellas :mmm:


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 19, 2016)

Well in Smiffo. 

Can I remind everyone that I'm running a prediction sweep, so PLEASE try to bring a Â£1 coin.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 19, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Well in Smiffo. 

Can I remind everyone that I'm running a prediction sweep, so PLEASE try to bring a Â£1 coin.
		
Click to expand...

A full pound ,  that's almost 20% of my spending money after paying you petrol money :smirk:


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 19, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			A full pound ,  that's almost 20% of my spending money after paying you petrol money :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Make sure it's real money, none of that mickey mouse stuff from north of the border accepted


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 19, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Make sure it's real money, none of that mickey mouse stuff from north of the border accepted 

Click to expand...

What's the exchange rate for pound coins


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 19, 2016)

This time next week us young whippersnappers will be celebrating a victorious first day!

This week needs to pass nice and quickly, had a round in last night and bar 4 disastrous holes played some really good golf, had my first chip in eagle too so it's all coming together nicely!


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 19, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			What's the exchange rate for pound coins 

Click to expand...

spose these will do


----------



## Crow (Jun 19, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			One final thing.... I know I have mentioned it on more than one occasion, and in fear of being accused of repetition *PLEASE ENSURE THAT YOU BRING ONE BLACK AND ONE WHITE POLO SHIRT WITH YOU*.
It would be really nice if everybody gets into the spirit of the event by wearing team colours.   *OLD FARTS TO WEAR THEIR WHITE ONES ON SUNDAY, WHIPPERSNAPPERS TO WEAR  BLACK.*

Click to expand...

This seems to be quite important so I just had another look at the "white" shirt that I bought specifically for this event, which was described on the website as white. But every time I look at it it seems to be more yellow (and I've not worn it yet before anybody says anything ) .

So in order not to upset our esteemed Captain I'll not be wearing this pristine example of style and class, instead I'll wear an old white Umbro shirt that I just found after much rummaging around at the bottom of the wardrobe, a lot more in keeping with "Old Fart Elegance".


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 19, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			spose these will do






Click to expand...

I'll swap you one of these 
	View attachment 19796
 for 2 of yours :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Well in Smiffo. 

Can I remind everyone that I'm running a prediction sweep, so PLEASE try to bring a Â£1 coin.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think us pensioners are made of money??


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 19, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I'll swap you one of these 
	View attachment 19796
 for 2 of yours :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Done :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 19, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Done :thup:
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Great, I'll start printing them now, how many do you want :rofl:


----------



## Region3 (Jun 19, 2016)

rosecott said:



			On Sunday she should have an additional 4 strokes added before the 90% difference from the lowest handicapped player is applied - mens card SIs to be used.
		
Click to expand...

Since I am in this match, can I ask what might be a dumb question...

If Teegirl scores a birdie 4 on what is a par 5 for her and I make a 4 on the same hole which is a par 4 for me, is it a half in 4's or does the birdie win?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 19, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			This time next week us young whippersnappers will be celebrating a victorious first day!!
		
Click to expand...

With a mug of warm milk before a nice bedtime story...?


----------



## Lump (Jun 19, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Since I am in this match, can I ask what might be a dumb question...

If Teegirl scores a birdie 4 on what is a par 5 for her and I make a 4 on the same hole which is a par 4 for me, is it a half in 4's or does the birdie win?
		
Click to expand...

Tee girl wins the hole (the ladies card will have their own stroke index's for their tee's)


----------



## rosecott (Jun 19, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Since I am in this match, can I ask what might be a dumb question...

If Teegirl scores a birdie 4 on what is a par 5 for her and I make a 4 on the same hole which is a par 4 for me, is it a half in 4's or does the birdie win?
		
Click to expand...




Lump said:



			Tee girl wins the hole (the ladies card will have their own stroke index's for their tee's)
		
Click to expand...

The last known CONGU recommendation is that the SI appropriate to either the Men's or Ladies' course is used for both sets of players. Given that there are 3 men and 1 lady involved, I would suggest that the mens card is appropriate for all 4 players. Teegirl has been awarded 4 strokes for the difference between the mens and ladies course.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 19, 2016)

rosecott said:



			The last known CONGU recommendation is that the SI appropriate to either the Men's or Ladies' course is used for both sets of players. Given that there are 3 men and 1 lady involved, I would suggest that the mens card is appropriate for all 4 players. Teegirl has been awarded 4 strokes for the difference between the mens and ladies course.
		
Click to expand...

Since I posted, I found this on the England Golf website.

It's out of date as it mentions 3/4 allowance but is the bold bit still true?

Im assuming the difference in par is taken care of within the 4 strokes added? 




			Ladies receives additional 3 strokes to their handicap due to difference in SSS (Whites) and then the 3&#8260;4 allowance is applied against Tom Jones handicap of 3. Single Stroke Index to be used (ladies recommended). *Par is irrelevant, lowest nett score wins each hole.*

Click to expand...


----------



## moogie (Jun 19, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Since I am in this match, can I ask what might be a dumb question...

If Teegirl scores a birdie 4 on what is a par 5 for her and I make a 4 on the same hole which is a par 4 for me, is it a half in 4's or does the birdie win?
		
Click to expand...


As its match play,  surely the par of the hole is irrelevant anyway,  just the best nett on hole wins,  with Teegirl using the men's SI

A 4 is a 4


----------



## rosecott (Jun 19, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Since I posted, I found this on the England Golf website.

It's out of date as it mentions 3/4 allowance but is the bold bit still true?

Im assuming the difference in par is taken care of within the 4 strokes added?
		
Click to expand...

My opinion would be to use the mens card after the 4 shot additional strokes for SSS difference is applied. As long as you agree, no problem - after all it's only a fun game and you should be acing like a gentleman.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 19, 2016)

rosecott said:



			My opinion would be to use the mens card after the 4 shot additional strokes for SSS difference is applied. As long as you agree, no problem - after all it's only a fun game and you should be acing like a gentleman.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Just want to get it straight in my head before we get there, as confusion normally reigns when you try to sort it out on the first tee.

Having said that, I'm sure Jan will have come across the situation before and will know what to do anyway.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Given that there are 3 men and 1 lady involved, I would suggest that the mens card is appropriate for all 4 players.
		
Click to expand...

Where does Leftie fit in with all of this???


----------



## irip (Jun 20, 2016)

rosecott said:



			My opinion would be to use the mens card after the 4 shot additional strokes for SSS difference is applied. As long as you agree, no problem - after all it's only a fun game and you should be acing like a gentleman.
		
Click to expand...

We are not gonna fall for this acting like gentleman rubbish you are just trying to get your team extra shots.

You gotta watch these old chaps:smirk:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 20, 2016)

Overnight stop over in Rotherham Saturday for me so should be there nice and early.
Looking forward to this.


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm further North East currently, if I didn't have the mutt in tow, and the wife, I'd be staying here and dropping in on Pines on my way home instead of driving back Friday night, playing in a match at Coventry on Saturday and then coming all the way over here again &#129300;&#128540;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 21, 2016)

Doing Nottingham Uni with my son & wife on Sat. Sending him home with his girlfriend while we stay over in Nottingham. Sending her back by train on Sunday morning before a leisurely drive up to Forest Pines for lunchtime. 

Looking forward to it already... :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2016)

I bumped into Butchercd at the club on Sunday and he was the archetypal young whippersnaper cheeky git and if I could only remember what he said I'd report it on here for us old farts to gang up on him and exact retribution!

Anyway sunshine- your card is marked!!  :lol:


----------



## butchercd (Jun 21, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I bumped into Butchercd at the club on Sunday and he was the archetypal young whippersnaper cheeky git and if I could only remember what he said I'd report it on here for us old farts to gang up on him and exact retribution!

Anyway sunshine- your card is marked!!  :lol:
		
Click to expand...

See! Memory shot as well, must be an age thing.

Look forward to the singles draw on Sunday


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 21, 2016)

Me and Kraxx will be heading off to get there nice and early so we can get a practice round in and a few shots from the range. BY round I mean a pint and shots tequila maybe if it's sunny or a single malt if its wet


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Sounds like the bar will be a good place to meet then!


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 21, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Sounds like the bar will be a good place to meet then!
		
Click to expand...

We'll save you a seat


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 21, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Sounds like the bar will be a good place to meet then!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely the bar the practice malarkey is over rated, anyway don't want to use up all my good shots practicing


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 21, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			We'll save you a seat 

Click to expand...

trying to PM you mate but no space. 
It's about the Nike Converge putter but cannot post in the FS area!


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 21, 2016)

warm & moist , just how i like it 

http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/forecast/7day/dn20


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2016)

Going out in about an hour to give two young whippersnappers a right good pasting.
They will be arriving with their tails between their legs on Sunday, mark my words.....
:angry:


----------



## irip (Jun 22, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Going out in about an hour to give two young whippersnappers a right good pasting.
They will be arriving with their tails between their legs on Sunday, mark my words.....
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy is a bandit (ok i played like a knob).

Saving my good shots for sunday:thup:

Cheers for hosting Rob, looking forward to my revenge


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 22, 2016)

irip said:



			Smiffy is a bandit (ok i played like a knob).

Saving my good shots for sunday:thup:

Cheers for hosting Rob, looking forward to my revenge
		
Click to expand...

Are you being groomed ian , watch him


----------



## irip (Jun 22, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Are you being groomed ian , watch him 

Click to expand...

He did have 2 golden retriever puppies and a big bag of sweets with him, i thought he was just being nice

Just luring him into a false sense of security.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2016)

Old farts 1 whippersnappers 0.. You'd have been proud of me lads. Got both of the gits on the back foot now.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 22, 2016)

Is this him ?


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Old farts 1 whippersnappers 0.. You'd have been proud of me lads. Got both of the gits on the back foot now.
		
Click to expand...

Throwing down our marker &#128077;


----------



## LIG (Jun 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			Throwing down our marker &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

I've had another .1!! 

5 years of hard work on my game have seen me improve from 10.9 to 13.5 - a new pinnacle (not the ball !) for me. 
Maybe with a few more years work I'll be able to get back to the 16 I was playing off in the 90's! 
 (whrere's the crying-your-eyes-out smiley?)


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 22, 2016)

Good job there is a stable nearby for all the farts to put their donkeys


----------



## chrisd (Jun 22, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Good job there is a stable nearby for all the farts to put their donkeys
		
Click to expand...

The only donkeys are gonna be the kids!


----------



## irip (Jun 22, 2016)

LIG said:



			I've had another .1!! 

5 years of hard work on my game have seen me improve from 10.9 to 13.5 - a new pinnacle (not the ball !) for me. 
Maybe with a few more years work I'll be able to get back to the 16 I was playing off in the 90's! 
 (whrere's the crying-your-eyes-out smiley?)
		
Click to expand...

You have to play to go up 0.1

You cant just decide yourself:smirk:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			The only donkeys are gonna be the kids!
		
Click to expand...

I know a good joke about donkeys.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			The only donkeys are gonna be for the kids!
		
Click to expand...

we need something to ride when we celebrate our victory :whoo:


----------



## JustOne (Jun 22, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Old farts 1 whippersnappers 0.. You'd have been proud of me lads. Got both of the gits on the back foot now.
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:



Watching your round crash like a blind unicyclist was a pleasure :ears:


----------



## GG26 (Jun 22, 2016)

Got my first birdie of the year today.  Running into form at the right time


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 22, 2016)

JustOne said:



			:rofl:



Watching your round crash like a blind unicyclist was a pleasure :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Packed the tea bags?


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 22, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Got my first birdie of the year today.  Running into form at the right time 

Click to expand...

SO did I at the weekend, a nice 30yd chip in birdie 4, mind you it followed the 14 on the previous hole where I lost two balls. Oh yeah and on three par 3's I was 9 over. Someone asked if I was entering the two's as I signed in, I asked if they meant hitting the green in two.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2016)

JustOne said:



			Watching your round crash like a blind unicyclist was a pleasure :ears:
		
Click to expand...

You being a 7 handicapper and playing you off scratch was always going to be a little tricky James.
And I hardly call one blocked drive down 17 a "car crash" now.
I just worked out that had I been taking my shots off of you I would have beaten you 3&2.
Well played mate


----------



## moogie (Jun 23, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			SO did I at the weekend, a nice 30yd chip in birdie 4, mind your*it followed the 14 on the previous hole where I lost two balls.* Oh yeah and on three par 3's I was 9 over. Someone asked if I was entering the two's as I signed in, I asked if they meant hitting the green in two.
		
Click to expand...



Dave,  why would you hole out for a 14 in a bogey comp....??....!!


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 23, 2016)

moogie said:



			Dave,  why would you hole out for a 14 in a bogey comp....??....!!
		
Click to expand...

Practice, badly needed practice, plus we had no one behind us, the weather was good, the other two were doing the same and we were enjoying ourselves. A bit of golf, a lot of banter, generally having a good laugh.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Practice, badly needed practice, plus we had no one behind us, the weather was good, the other two were doing the same and we were enjoying ourselves. A bit of golf, a lot of banter, generally having a good laugh.
		
Click to expand...


Just a timely reminder.....(and not having a pop Dave).
We will be playing matchplay on both days during our stay. Forest Pines if fairly (read *very*) tight.
If you have cocked up on a hole, and it's fairly obvious that your opponent is going to win the holes, please could you pick up and proceed to the next hole please?
It's not two rounds of medal play so we don't want to end up being out on the course for 5 hours or more.
Hope you understand.
Rob


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 23, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Just a timely reminder.....(and not having a pop Dave).
We will be playing matchplay on both days during our stay. Forest Pines if fairly (read *very*) tight.
If you have cocked up on a hole, and it's fairly obvious that your opponent is going to win the holes, please could you pick up and proceed to the next hole please?
It's not two rounds of medal play so we don't want to end up being out on the course for 5 hours or more.
Hope you understand.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

That's okay, I don't intend to be the one having to pick up


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 23, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			If you have cocked up on a hole, and it's fairly obvious that your opponent is going to win the holes, please could you pick up and proceed to the next hole please?
		
Click to expand...

Then you'll only have around 40 shots the whole weekend.  Not great value for money.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Then you'll only have around 40 shots the whole weekend.  Not great value for money.
		
Click to expand...

But I'll have time for a nice shower before dinner on Sunday evening and will get home at a reasonable time on Monday afternoon....

Much better than putting for an 11 when your opponent has already secured his 3


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 23, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Then you'll only have around 40 shots the whole weekend.  Not great value for money.
		
Click to expand...

The value for money, comes from being able to play golf at a great course, in good company, having a few pints and craic on Sunday night and not having to go to work on Monday.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 23, 2016)

Just been out with a member of handicaps, told on good authority he reckons I'll be off 20! Will be confirmed tonight.

I may as well not bother packing my driver...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2016)

Foliage Finder said:



			Just been out with a member of handicaps, told on good authority he reckons I'll be off 20! Will be confirmed tonight.

*I may as well not bother packing my driver..*.
		
Click to expand...

Just remember your Vaseline and a few spare pairs of pants....


----------



## irip (Jun 23, 2016)

Is it me or do all the whippersnappers handicaps seem to be coming down and the old farts going up


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2016)

irip said:



			Is it me or do all the whippersnappers handicaps seem to be coming down and the old farts going up

Click to expand...

It's tactical, you can't play to yours but we can &#128540;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 23, 2016)

irip said:



			Is it me or do all the whippersnappers handicaps seem to be coming down and the old farts going up

Click to expand...

No point getting old without getting crafty!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 23, 2016)

irip said:



			Is it me or do all the whippersnappers handicaps seem to be coming down and the old farts going up

Click to expand...

Funny  that I've  just went up to 18,  highest in 40 years. .


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 23, 2016)

I hope i'm not the only player off 36 , there must be other beginners playing


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 23, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Funny  that I've  just went up to 18,  highest in 40 years. .
		
Click to expand...

FFS.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 23, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			FFS.
		
Click to expand...

Cue for a song , There maybe trouble ahead :rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 23, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Cue for a song , There maybe trouble ahead :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We've got 4.5 hours in the car on Sunday.  You can cry on my shoulder all the way.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 23, 2016)

Got a qualifier on Saturday, which will probably mean a 0.1 back and me off exactly 21, then again I could play like genius and get 2 or 3 shot cut :rofl: like yeah whatever :rofl:


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 23, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			We've got 4.5 hours in the car on Sunday.  You can cry on my shoulder all the way.
		
Click to expand...

Dave, let him ride his donkey down here


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2016)

Looks like I'm the only old fart with a decent handicap...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 23, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			We've got 4.5 hours in the car on Sunday.  You can cry on my shoulder all the way.
		
Click to expand...

I'll sing you a few songs on the way home   I don't like Mondays :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 23, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Dave, let him ride his donkey down here 

Click to expand...

I have a donkeys nodger lying about somewhere


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 23, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I have a donkeys nodger lying about somewhere 

Click to expand...

Bring it with you, we'll have a long drive comp with it


----------



## rosecott (Jun 23, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Funny  that I've  just went up to 18,  highest in 40 years. .
		
Click to expand...

It must be divine intervention as I too went up to 18 after a dismal round last Sunday.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 23, 2016)

rosecott said:



			It must be divine intervention as I too went up to 18 after a dismal round last Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Hallelu'jah,   things are looking Rosie , reaping the benefits of being a unpaid H/C convener


----------



## Region3 (Jun 23, 2016)

Next you'll be telling me Leftie and Teegirl both get a shot a hole.

Please no, surely some of the oldies still have a hint of ability.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 23, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Please no, surely some of the oldies still have a hint of ability.
		
Click to expand...

Some of us may have hinted at ability, but I can't remember.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Please no, surely some of the oldies still have a hint of ability.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly do ... Sadly it's only the ability to find the pan 3 times per night when I need a pee!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I certainly do ... Sadly it's only the ability to find the pan 3 times per night when I need a pee!
		
Click to expand...

Rather unfortunate as you normally go 4 times thenâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Rather unfortunate as you normally go 4 times thenâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.
		
Click to expand...

I never claimed I was perfect!


----------



## irip (Jun 24, 2016)

How to get an old fart handicap.

Take your age and divide by 10.

Simple really:thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 24, 2016)

Hoping to use my bus pass to get to Forest Pines. Anyone know what number bus it is?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Hoping to use my bus pass to get to Forest Pines. Anyone know what number bus it is?
		
Click to expand...

666?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 24, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Hoping to use my bus pass to get to Forest Pines. Anyone know what number bus it is?
		
Click to expand...

71.


Ooops sorry. Got confused.
I entered the team scores from round one....


----------



## irip (Jun 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			71.


Ooops sorry. Got confused.
I entered the team scores from round one....


Click to expand...

Its ok, thought it was the average age of the old farts


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 24, 2016)

Anyone going up early on Sunday? I may have to stay overnight somewhere local on Saturday evening.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 24, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Anyone going up early on Sunday? I may have to stay overnight somewhere local on Saturday evening.
		
Click to expand...

I will be leaving Bexhill on Sea around 8am.
It's a four hour shunt for me....


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I will be leaving Bexhill on Sea around 8am.
It's a four hour shunt for me....


Click to expand...

More like 4.5hrs&#129300;


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm leaving mid Kent at 6am and allow time for, at least, 15 comfort breaks en route


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 24, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Anyone going up early on Sunday? I may have to stay overnight somewhere local on Saturday evening.
		
Click to expand...

I will be there early. I am stopping over in Rotherham on Sat night so will head the last 45 mins at about 0900 so be there for about 10.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I will be leaving Bexhill on Sea around 8am.
It's a four hour shunt for me....


Click to expand...

Thought you'd be bringing your private jet into humberside airport...
but i guess the runways not long enough..ey?


----------



## Leftie (Jun 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm leaving mid Kent at 6am and allow time for, at least, 15 comfort breaks en route
		
Click to expand...

You might need a couple of these then Chris:ears:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2016)

Leftie said:



			You might need a couple of these then Chris:ears:

View attachment 19856

Click to expand...

What do you drink that with?


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			What do you drink that with?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2016)

ruff-driver said:








Click to expand...

Mmmm that'll be a couple if extra stops then


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 24, 2016)

I will apply the starting handle and fire up the Hillman Minx's engine to leave Reading at around 6.00am on Sunday morning, hoping to get there in time for my tee off.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 25, 2016)

I seem to have depleted my supply of top-flight titanium

if anyone has any spare i'd be most grateful .


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			I seem to have depleted my supply of top-flight titanium

if anyone has any spare i'd be most grateful .
		
Click to expand...

 I know for a fact that Dave [ virtuocity] has a few top-flight balatas.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 25, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Going by personal experience and other reports on the bar/food prices, might I suggest that everybody grabs a bite to eat on the way down?
		
Click to expand...

There's a transport caff at Caenby Corner on the roundabout on the A15 about 20 minutes shy of Forest Pines. They do the most enormous Full English.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2016)

rosecott said:



			There's a transport caff at Caenby Corner on the roundabout on the A15 about 20 minutes shy of Forest Pines. They do the most enormous Full English.
		
Click to expand...

It's a lovely thought but I'm banned; do they do saladsâ€¦?


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's a lovely thought but I'm banned; do they do saladsâ€¦?
		
Click to expand...

Sausage, bacon, fried egg, fried bread, mushroom, tomato, and black pudding wrap (in a lettuce leaf)!


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 25, 2016)

Anyone know of anywhere decent for breakfast around Scotch Corner?  If I remember right, they only have a Burger King and M&S...


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm having the kids portion


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 25, 2016)

Busy day today- car filled with petrol, oil topped up, tyres inflated, bag packed, clubs got their annual clean, sweep sheets printed and cut out and cash withdrawn.  

Safe trip tomorrow troops.  See you there.  Remember- bring a quid.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Busy day today- car filled with petrol, oil topped up, tyres inflated, bag packed, clubs got their annual clean, sweep sheets printed and cut out and cash withdrawn.  

Safe trip tomorrow troops.  See you there.  Remember- bring a quid.
		
Click to expand...

All the same for me. Some really nice Polish lads valet 'd the car.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm all for pulling Monday's pairings out of the hat at dinner on Sunday....should add a bit of spice


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'm all for pulling Monday's pairings out of the hat at dinner on Sunday....should add a bit of spice


Click to expand...

That's what I thought you'd do.


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing some new faces tomorrow, I'm pretty sure us old un's can keep them up late with a few stories knobbling them for the Monday &#127866;&#127866;&#128526;


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm leaving soon, need to rest the horses halfway


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			I'm leaving soon, need to rest the horses halfway 






Click to expand...

Always had you down as a pikey &#128540;


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 25, 2016)

Food & drink sorted


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Busy day today- car filled with petrol, oil topped up, tyres inflated, bag packed, clubs got their annual clean, sweep sheets printed and cut out and cash withdrawn.  

Safe trip tomorrow troops.  See you there.  Remember- bring a quid.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff Dave, if we arrive early you can clean my clubs too


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			I'm leaving soon, need to rest the horses halfway






Click to expand...

Horses!! That's Leftie and Johnny Dee pulling the cart!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Sausage, bacon, fried egg, fried bread, mushroom, tomato, and black pudding wrap (in a lettuce leaf)!
		
Click to expand...

Git!! :angry:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Horses!! That's Leftie and Johnny Dee pulling the cart!
		
Click to expand...

The driver looks ruff :rofl:


----------



## rosecott (Jun 25, 2016)

Have just finished fully recharging my 3 birdie flasks in anticipation.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 25, 2016)

ruff-driver said:








Click to expand...

But I'm not going...sadly


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 25, 2016)

Had to look again for this as I had forgotten,  so figured may as well post

*Sunday*

Old Farts in WHTE tops, Whipper Snappers in BLACK tops

*Monday*

Old Farts in BLACK tops, Whipper Snapper in WHITE tops


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Had to look again for this as I had forgotten,  so figured may as well post

*Sunday*

Old Farts in WHTE tops, 
Whipper Snappers in BLACK tops (very apt)

*Monday*

Old Farts in BLACK tops, 
Whipper Snapper in WHITE tops with black armbands   &#128540;s
		
Click to expand...

Edited&#128077;


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Had to look again for this as I had forgotten,  so figured may as well post

*Sunday*

Old Farts in WHTE tops, Whipper Snappers in BLACK bibs

*Monday*

Old Farts in BLACK tops, Whipper Snapper in WHITE bibs
		
Click to expand...


Edited again


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 25, 2016)

4.5 hour drive but I have arrived at outpost Alpha (aka Rotherham) only 40 miles tomorrow so get a long lie.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			4.5 hour drive but I have arrived at outpost Alpha (aka Rotherham) only 40 miles tomorrow so get a long lie.
		
Click to expand...

Whats the weather like just now and whats the forecast ?.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 25, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Whats the weather like just now and *whats the forecast* ?.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't give a toss


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Couldn't give a toss 






Click to expand...

I'll bring the plastic cups :thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 25, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I'll bring the plastic cups :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And the buckfast :lol:


----------



## Crow (Jun 25, 2016)

Kit drying out after some heavy rain at the start of today's round.

Played with Region 3, on the same side in 4BBB and we lost so no clues as to the way the result is likely to go.
(Though I hear that the smart money is on the Old Farts )

Just under a 2 hour journey for me so looking to arrive around 12.30 for a coffee or whatever.
Safe journeys everyone and see you all tomorrow for the first leg of the showdown.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 25, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Whats the weather like just now and whats the forecast ?.
		
Click to expand...

Drove through heavy rain around Leeds. Forecast for Lincoln tomorrow looks ok though. If you are coming the A1 there are two fairly long 50 average speed zones around Newcastle.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 25, 2016)

http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/forecast/7day/dn20


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			Drove through heavy rain around Leeds. Forecast for Lincoln tomorrow looks ok though. If you are coming the A1 there are two fairly long 50 average speed zones around Newcastle.
		
Click to expand...

That's the way we're coming i think , leaving at 8 am intend stopping at Scotch corner for breakfast if time allows. Sunday traffic should be light so fingers crossed , see ya there :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/forecast/7day/dn20

Click to expand...

Thanks Heather :thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 25, 2016)

There is a shopping center a few miles from the course with a choice of eateries

big morrisons if you need more booze cause you've supped it on the drive down 

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.564975,-0.6142607,15z


----------



## rosecott (Jun 25, 2016)

Just finished my final training bottle of shiraz and off to bed when the footie finishes. Will be up bright and breezy for the short trip to engage the Whippersnappers.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Just finished my final training bottle of shiraz and off to bed when the footie finishes. Will be up bright and breezy for the short trip to engage the Whippersnappers.
		
Click to expand...

I was gifted a few bottles of Malbec, I'll bring one down if you like ?


----------



## rosecott (Jun 25, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I was gifted a few bottles of Malbec, I'll bring one down if you like ?
		
Click to expand...

You're a gentleman and scholar. I normally get into trouble on the forum when I get on the red.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2016)

rosecott said:



			You're a gentleman and scholar. I normally get into trouble on the forum when I get on the red.
		
Click to expand...

You're in good company then :thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm playing guitar at a wedding reception but will be home by midnight and getting ready for the next two days of fierce competition &#128077;&#128064;&#128512;


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I'm playing guitar at a wedding reception but will be home by midnight and getting ready for the next two days of fierce competition &#128077;&#128064;&#128512;
		
Click to expand...

HID and I are watching Adele at Glastonbury then it's bed, ready for a 6 o clock start in the morning


----------



## rosecott (Jun 25, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I'm playing guitar at a wedding reception but will be home by midnight and getting ready for the next two days of fierce competition &#62541;&#62528;&#62976;
		
Click to expand...

That's not a very sensible training regime for my partner.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I'm playing guitar at a wedding reception but will be home by midnight and getting ready for the next two days of fierce competition &#128077;&#128064;&#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Bring it along for the sing along staring James Taylor :thup:


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 25, 2016)

I'll be there pretty early as only coming from Nottingham. For others that will be in the area for lunch, what are your plans?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 25, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing you all 2moro - should be a good few days :fore::cheers:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2016)

chrisd said:



			HID and I are watching Adele at Glastonbury then it's bed, ready for a 6 o clock start in the morning
		
Click to expand...

Any chance that she'll stop waffling (well, effing and blinding actually), taking selfies and actually sing a few songs?  Makes me glad I didn't spend any money on tickets for her earlier in the year.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 25, 2016)

Safe journeys all - looking forward to meeting you tomorrow :fore:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Any chance that she'll stop waffling (well, effing and blinding actually), taking selfies and actually sing a few songs?  Makes me glad I didn't spend any money on tickets for her earlier in the year.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I preferred what I saw of Muse last night


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 26, 2016)

rosecott said:



			That's not a very sensible training regime for my partner.
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry partner I only need a few hours sleep and a 3.5 hour drive to the course and I'm ready for anything.:mmm:

How's your back?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2016)

Well up nice and early for my 4 hour (plus) drive up.
Looking forward to meeting up with old mates, and meeting some forumers that I haven't had the pleasure of meeting before.
Hope that everybody has a safe, and trouble free journey to Forest Pines.
Like I say, I should be arriving sometime between 12-12.30.
Just got to iron a few bits & pieces, shower and brush my tooth.
Rob


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2016)

Up and ready to rumble and bag me a few whippers :smirk:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2016)

Just checking the road works then I'll be heading north.  Do I need jabs or my passportâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just checking the road works then I'll be heading north.  Do I need jabs or my passportâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..?
		
Click to expand...

You lose your first match and you'll get a few jabs.....:angry::angry::angry:

Ooops! Forgot how big you are.
I love you


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 26, 2016)

Steve and I are unroute from down south!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 26, 2016)

Are Sky Sports covering this event live?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Are Sky Sports covering this event live?
		
Click to expand...

Did they cover your 1 under round????


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 26, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Are Sky Sports covering this event live?
		
Click to expand...

No, I think Dave has bid for the exclusive rights for a highlights show at 3.00am each day.&#128077;


----------



## rosecott (Jun 26, 2016)

It looks like Smiffy's guarantee of fine weather is starting to look a bit dodgy. Met Office says heavy rain from 6 this evening.


----------



## LIG (Jun 26, 2016)

rosecott said:



			It looks like Smiffy's guarantee of fine weather is starting to look a bit dodgy. Met Office says heavy rain from 6 this evening.
		
Click to expand...


It's okay, Jim - Rob will be indoors by then. 
Come to think of it, so will Nick and I after having spanked a few Whipper arses. :whoo:

Better start packing I s'pose. 

Safe journey everybods!


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Just back from a 9 hole warmup as i've not played in a while

blew the cobwebs off with 4 birdies and 5 pars

ready for this afternoon :thup:

safe trip all.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 26, 2016)

Forest Pines is a busy place. Arrived just after 1000 and it's a hive of activity.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 26, 2016)

Am I nearly there yet?


----------



## dan2844 (Jun 26, 2016)

[SUP]I'm 15 minutes away, see you all soon! [/SUP]


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 26, 2016)

For those that are there already, if you are reading this, where are you meeting up?


----------



## teegirl (Jun 26, 2016)

Suns out &#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039; Hope your all having a good journey 
off to the range... See you all soon


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jun 26, 2016)

Meeting in Pines bar said the gitl on reception, making my way there now...


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 26, 2016)

Currently lonely in the range, come and say hi


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice to see you in the bar! 


teegirl said:



			Suns out &#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039; Hope your all having a good journey 
off to the range... See you all soon
		
Click to expand...


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 26, 2016)

Me and Williamalex1 in morrison's awaiting brekkie.  Be along after that


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sneaky win over Fish & Ian. Chris & I will leave them to confirm the result. Great fun over a course in decent nick considering the footfall. 

Singles tomorrow against TooBlue. Already got my Subtitles App installed on the phone :rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 26, 2016)

Snappers take a decent 3 point lead in to tomorrow. Drawn against Jonnydee tomorrow after facing him in the pairs today. Should be interesting.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 26, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Sneaky win over Fish & Ian. Chris & I will leave them to confirm the result. Great fun over a course in decent nick considering the footfall. 

Singles tomorrow against TooBlue. Already got my Subtitles App installed on the phone :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Does it do ye olde Yorkinese?


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Sneaky win over Fish & Ian. Chris & I will leave them to confirm the result. Great fun over a course in decent nick considering the footfall. 

Singles tomorrow against TooBlue. Already got my Subtitles App installed on the phone :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nothing sneaky about being torn a new one, I've got a red ring from being shafted, 3 gross pars with shots on 7, 8 & 9 and only win 1 hole&#128563; 

Good banter and great company, if it hadn't been I'd be swinging from a tree &#128514;&#128514;

Saving myself for the singles &#128521;


----------



## 2blue (Jun 26, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Sneaky win over Fish & Ian. Chris & I will leave them to confirm the result. Great fun over a course in decent nick considering the footfall. 

Singles tomorrow against TooBlue. Already got my Subtitles App installed on the phone :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ater some of me action today yerl be needn un expletives button


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 26, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			Snappers take a decent 3 point lead in to tomorrow. Drawn against Jonnydee tomorrow after facing him in the pairs today. Should be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the bar looking to buy you a quadruple scotch but have been informed you've retired for the night - so now I'm going have to rely on playing some decent golf, and as you know after today then that's going to require a miracle .&#128547;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 27, 2016)

Found your ball on 6th today :whoo:


GG26 said:



			Safe journeys all - looking forward to meeting you tomorrow :fore:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

1am and only myself and Heavy-grebo left standing, all the wasters gone to bed, the night is young &#128540;


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			1am and only myself and Heavy-grebo left standing, all the wasters gone to bed, the night is young &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Look behind you , Were suppin double brandies and smokin big cigars  outside watching you.:ears:


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Look behind you , Were suppin double brandies and smokin big cigars  outside watching you.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I can't see you &#129300;


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Look behind you , Were suppin double brandies and smokin big cigars  outside watching you.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

You went to bed ages ago you fibber &#128563;


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			You went to bed ages ago you fibber &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

Ask Grebo,  BTW are you sure he's a Whippersnaper , he looks a lot older than me :lol:


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Ask Grebo,  BTW are you sure he's a Whippersnaper , he looks a lot older than me :lol:
		
Click to expand...

All I can say is, I'm the last 1 to go to bed &#127866;&#127866;&#128526;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 27, 2016)

Looking forward to it 2blue. Got my Brexit strap lines ready...



2blue said:



			Ater some of me action today yerl be needn un expletives button
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Looking forward to it 2blue. Got my strap on ready...

Click to expand...

Edited &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Wayman (Jun 27, 2016)

No pictures been took or just that awful one of khamlieon in the pink trousers &#128565;


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 27, 2016)

Wayman said:



			No pictures been took or just that awful one of khamlieon in the pink trousers &#63029;
		
Click to expand...

NOooooo, not Khamie in the pink and Phlourie green!! My eyes, my eyes...


----------



## dan2844 (Jun 27, 2016)

16&1/2 to 7&1/2 to the whippersnappers :whoo::ears::cheers:


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			16&1/2 to 7&1/2 to the whippersnappers :whoo::ears::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

But you didn't add to the winning score &#128514;&#128514;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;&#128540;

#OwnedByTheFish


----------



## dan2844 (Jun 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			But you didn't add to the winning score &#62978;&#62978;&#62412;&#9971;&#65039;&#63004;

#OwnedByTheFish
		
Click to expand...

Had to let you old farts have a few matches to stop it looking like a whitewash &#128521; In all fairness though that's one of the best and closest matches I've ever played!


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 27, 2016)

Fantastic weekend all, just a shame someone had to lose.....although it was inevitable :whoo:


----------



## teegirl (Jun 27, 2016)

Probably one of the first to arrive home.......phew I feel like a true old fart!!
Great two days of golf (I watched some anyway) lovely to meet up with some of the forum regulars and some newbies.
 Thanks for the company yesterday, Tony and Gary, (they played some of the great golf I saw) and of course my partner in defeat Roger&#128525;. Today It was Dan and Robins time to show how it's done, and for a newbie Jack, gonna be  up their with the best before long.
Forest Pines and Beeches looked as good as ever and big fat thanks to Rob for organising.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 27, 2016)

Just arrived home. Big thanks to Steve (puttputtsteve) for being my chauffeur.

Also thanks to Richard, Mike and Jack for forcing my golf on them on day 1. Thanks to Chris Smiify and Ian for exactly the same on day 2.

Special thanks to Smiffy for all his hard work, can't wait to see the picture of him in his nice new top!!!


----------



## irip (Jun 27, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Old farts 1 whippersnappers 0.. You'd have been proud of me lads. Got both of the gits on the back foot now.
		
Click to expand...

Oops. That is all


----------



## moogie (Jun 27, 2016)

Just to echo what others are saying
Great 2 days of golf
Great company
And
Well organised ..... Take a bow Smiffy

Met some new forumers,  now got faces to go with names

Thoroughly enjoyed the 2 rounds
1st round Doubles Partner Dan 2844 showing us all how to swing faster than Bubba 
Against Crow and LIG
Plenty laughs,  golf not exactly vintage though

Then today again with Nick ( crow ),  singles opponent,  plus Dave and Ian

The old farts took a right old thrashing ,  but I'm sure Rob will galvanise his troops for another attempt in 2017


----------



## irip (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone for a superb couple of days.

Special mention to greig, johnny and jim (top class roomate) for a cracking pairs match.

And more of the same today with chris and simon and my honorable opponent Mr Smith.

looking forward to next year already, great job smiffy and cheers for making me richer:thup:


----------



## Region3 (Jun 27, 2016)

A great couple of days.

Thanks to Roger, Jan, Tony, Richard, Mike and Steve for your company during the games, and a massive :thup: to Rob for all the organising.

Also to Dave for running the sweep.
That helped ease the burden of the bar prices 

I love forum meets, but the overnighters are always that little bit better because you have time to chat to more people and put a few more faces to silly made up names 

Looking forward to next year, and seeing if I'm still a 'snapper.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks an awesome 2 days Rob... Maybe next year.. maybe


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 27, 2016)

Echo what everyone else had said, a really good couple of days with a good crowd!

hopefully next year I'll be hitting more than a 5 iron off the tee, as khamelion will tell you all my 3 wood goes a little bit right at the minute!

does anyone know what happened to the pics which got taken, will they be put up on here?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 27, 2016)

i got a few pics, but will be 2moro before i have chance to up load.. there's an England game on, and Khamelion and I only got home 20 mins ago due to a crash on the A1 and we were stuck for over an hour, then a detour around the world to get home...


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 27, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Echo what everyone else had said, a really good couple of days with a good crowd!

hopefully next year I'll be hitting more than a 5 iron off the tee, as khamelion will tell you all my 3 wood goes a little bit right at the minute!

does anyone know what happened to the pics which got taken, will they be put up on here?
		
Click to expand...

Steve. i put a thread in the 'pictures section' with the mugshots 

I'm saving all the first tee swings for a rainy day  including yours


----------



## dan2844 (Jun 27, 2016)

LIG took a lot too from the first day so it would be interesting to see them too!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 27, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Steve. i put a thread in the 'pictures section' with the mugshots 

I'm saving all the first tee swings for a rainy day  including yours 

Click to expand...

My first two tee shots weren't bad so I'm ok with that, just hope you don't get any shots of me around the course as that may have been different!


----------



## irip (Jun 27, 2016)

Just gone to put my clothes in the washing machine and smiffy appeared.

Turns out he was still in my back pocket.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 27, 2016)

Got home at about half 7 after a detour cross country to avoid the A1.
Cracking weekend on a cracking set of courses. Brilliant organising from the man Smiffy. 
Thanks to Jim, John and Ian for the company and the competition on Sunday and to John for the battle today with Stu (Kraxx68) and Steve Dorsett for letting us tag along to make the 4. 

Delivered 2 points for the whippers so happy with my contribution. 

Thanks everyone that attended and was great to put some faces to names and to meet you all. Be back next year for sure.


----------



## LIG (Jun 27, 2016)

Very quick post to say thanks to everyone who attended this legendary battle. Unfortunately the years took their toll on the TOF team!  Special thanks to Smiffy for his Ligermortis quip! :angry:  The cheque's in the post - so to speak!



dan2844 said:



			LIG took a lot too from the first day so it would be interesting to see them too!
		
Click to expand...

This will have to wait I'm afraid - I've returned to chaos and I may not get them up before I go on holiday. Sorry.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 27, 2016)

Robins got all the dodgy swings on video


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 27, 2016)

Tremendous couple of days except for my golf which was truly diabolical. Apologies to Greig for inflicting it on him on consecutive days.

Really enjoyed day one with Jim and me versus Ian and Greig and they played some great golf - getting us behind the eight ball straight off. If it hadn't been for Jim hanging in there for us it would've been a really early bath (hope your back's recovering Jim!)

Torn to pieces today by Greig who played brilliant golf, nice of you to call it a battle but I saw it more as a slaughter  - but despite that had a great day with Stu & Steve  who were our fellow players.

Really enjoyed brilliant company on both days and good also to meet more of the forum in person.

Well done Smiffy for doing a bang-up job in organising it all so brilliantly and I'm really looking for to next year.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 27, 2016)

Can't add much.  Didn't play particularly well all weekend, but had a blast.

Cheers Rob and everyone else for contributing to the fun.


----------



## ibsmith04 (Jun 27, 2016)

Just to echo everyone else, a great 2 days, great company, fun and a stunning venue. Many thanks to smiffy for organising.

My sympathy to anyone who got caught on the A1, but just think, it could have been much worse, you could have got home on time and watched England fail again.

what are the dates for next year ?

cheers
Ian


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 27, 2016)

Great couple of days golf, Cheers Smiffy for organising, superb job, you're gonna look grand in that smashing pink top 

Good craic all round and great company across both days on the course, all the more memorable for the old farts (Bill) trying to get the whippersnappers drunk on the back 9 on the first day and the encouragement to play my driver afterwards. Needless to say I'll stick with the 3 metal. 

Great close match today with Steve, came down to a chipping contest on the par 3 18th, Steve need to chip in to half the match but two good chips from me and Steve had us each giving the would be putt and the hold was halved.

Looking forward to the next one, hell if the age limit drops on the WS side, I might even be and OF next time, Hobbit you'll have to play next time to keep the OF average age up


----------



## chrisd (Jun 27, 2016)

Another big thanks to Smiffy for arranging this meet. I really enjoyed the courses, the hotel and a great bunch of guys. Smiffy and I were first out on Sunday playing Justone (James) and Kraxx and we did manage to bring home the first point on the board. Our opponents were great fun and we gelled well to pip them. 

Day 2, the singles, and I was drawn with Paperboy (Simon) and Smiffy drew Irip. Simon is still suffering with a dose of the Sherman's and sadly was only able to perform marginally better than the England football team I was gifted a win but felt I'd have given anyone a decent game today. Irip saw off a late Smiffy challenge and he was a newby to me and he and Simon were delight to spend a few hours with. 

It was a great meet and brilliant to meet old and new friends. I also enjoyed being with my brother Steve for a couple of days


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Great couple of days golf, Cheers Smiffy for organising, superb job, you're gonna look grand in that smashing pink top 

Good craic all round and great company across both days on the course, all the more memorable for the old farts (Bill) trying to get the whippersnappers drunk on the back 9 on the first day and the encouragement to play my driver afterwards. Needless to say I'll stick with the 3 metal. 

Great close match today with Steve, came down to a chipping contest on the par 3 18th, Steve need to chip in to half the match but two good chips from me and Steve had us each giving the would be putt and the hold was halved.

Looking forward to the next one, hell if the age limit drops on the WS side, I might even be and OF next time, Hobbit you'll have to play next time to keep the OF average age up 

Click to expand...

We would've needed a lot more than a can of lager, to stop you guys , well played and a well deserved win. 
As others have said a great couple of days meeting a great bunch of guys and a doll a very well organised meet, thanks  Rob :thup:.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 27, 2016)

Many thanks for arranging the weekend smiffy, had a great time and was good to meet a number of the guys from the forums.

Thanks to my playing partners Simon, Jack, Steve, Gary who I enjoyed playing alongside and special mention to Richard who drew me twice and was great company.  We must have looked like Little and Large.

The start and end of my round today went from the ridiculous to the sublime.  On the first it was a bit embarrasing having those waiting on the tee help look for my ball in the long stuff just 20 yards away.  Once found I managed to hit it straight against a tree 10 yards away and see the ball come straight back and land a yard behind me.  Two more hacks out of the deep stuff and I am 30 yards from the tee in 4.  On to the last and my perfectly stuck iron lands 175 yards away just eight foot from the pin (sadly the match was long over by then).  That sums up why we love the game, but also suffer its frustrations.


----------



## Crow (Jun 27, 2016)

Massive thanks to Rob for yet another "Smiffy Classic", everything went like clockwork (except for a bar order that took 40 minutes to arrive...) and the forum camaraderie far outweighed the disappointing result. 

Thanks to LIG, moogie & dan2844, yesterday (a 4&3 thumping from the yoof) and to moogie, ibsmith04 & Virtuocity today where I had the pleasure of witnesing another masterclass in putting and chipping from moogie for a second 4&3 thumping.  Whenever I thought I was in with a chance, Brian would get up and down for the half or the win, I'll be having nightmares for months. 

Great meet! Looking forward to the next. :thup:


----------



## Leftie (Jun 28, 2016)

What a great weekend (as usual with Forum meets).  Well done Smiffy for organising it so well - down to the last detail in ensuring that the first 3 groups finished before the rain started on Sunday.

The company was great - Gary, Jan, Tony on Sunday, and Chris, Jay and Preet on Monday.  Thanks to all for such good company and encouragement.  Sadly I didn't bring my game with me but was treated to an awesome display of golf on Sunday from Gary (Region3) who was 1 under gross after 9 (a bit difficult to keep up with), and Forum driving distances from Chris and Jay on Monday.

Like me, Preet also didn't bring his game with him so we both lost the singles on Monday, but he has promised to get some practice in before the Gainsborough trip.  Time will tell.

Old friendships renewed.  New friendships forged.  Don't you just love these Forum meets.

Oh yes.  One final anecdote.  James (Justone) left his car at my house and I drove us up and back.  When we got back he insisted in contributing towards the petrol costs and rummaged through his suitcase to find his wallet.  Don't know why it had been left in there for the weekend but, heigh ho....  Anyway, he found it, opened it, and I was next aware of James flapping wildly at a moth that had appeared and which eventually tried to settle back in his suitcase.  True :thup:

Thanks for keeping me awake on the return trip James.  Can we find some different subject matter for the trip back from Gainsborough ?????? :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2016)

Just wanted to say a big "thank you" to everybody who took part in this brilliant week-end.
Was really good to meet up with old mates, and to meet some other guys for the first time.
The trip ran like clockwork, weather was kind to us and the courses, as said, were in superb condition.
Congratulations to the winning whippersnappers team, too strong for us this time... maybe next year?
Special thanks to Stu for taking on the captaincy and for doing a great job, and we had a good game together on Sunday.
Personally I just couldn't get my game going yesterday morning against Ian (Irip) who played some steady golf and deserved his win.
Many, (many), thanks for my surprise gift of the pink shirt. I love the colour and it fits perfectly. I will wear it with pride at our upcoming Gainsborough trip.
I will email Forest Pines this morning to thank them, and see if I can secure a similar deal for next year.
Thanks once again for making it a brilliant trip fella's, a great bunch of lads.
:thup::thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2016)

First & foremost huge thanks to Smiffy for organising the weekend, great choice of venue and I'd echo Gary's (Region 3) comments on the condition of the course.

Thanks to Mike, Jack and Simon for their company on the course on Sunday, Gary, Mike and Steve for the same on Monday and all the forummers for their company over the weekend, as always it is nice to put faces to names.

My apologies to Gary for not giving him any competition on Monday.  Don't mind losing to anyone as long as I put in a performance, but I didn't, which annoyed me.  That was put somewhat into perspective on the way home as I was delayed by a police road closure for a serious accident; at the end of the day it's only a game of golf.

Looking forward to next year's meet.

Finally, my apologies to GreiginFife; hope you recovered from meeting the Hovercraft; a crime against nature indeedâ€¦â€¦


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2016)

Just like to echo what has been said above, a truly great weekend with newbies losing their cherry on their first meet to some old and regular on-tour faces, all with a great mix of abilities to which some were on show, and some were not :smirk:

I was pretty apprehensive knowing how popular Forest Pines is with weekend societies and wasn't sure what to expect, but I have to say what 3 great courses they were,  There were some excellent holes, really nice on the eye, testing greens which for the amount of traffic they endure were very good, some holes played really long and the doglegs and positioning on fairways could be key to a decent round, all-in-all what a great 2-days :thup:

I'd like to thank  Ian (Ibsmith04) my partner on day 1, we suffered some serious banditry from Chris (ButcherCD) and his solid partner Mark (Radbourne2010), I wondered at times which one was actually the 6 handicaper, but the 7&5 drubbing didn't feel that bad as the banter was excellent and what could have been a tortuous defeat, was watered down due to the excellent company, thanks guys  

Day 2 had me up against a real Whippersnapper in Dan2844 in the singles, no shots for either of us so less to think about, it was a great match seesawing the front 9 and then I held onto a 1-up for a few holes until he got an excellent birdie after I had to chip out the trees (again), but I got the shot straight back and held onto it until the 9th (Beeches 18th), Dan was on the par 3 green with a solid iron off the tee and I was pin high to the right in the fluff, I chipped long to a high point and shoulder of the green, Dan putted first and left it 3ft past, but it looked a tricky downhill roll so i didn't say anything, I then had to putt across a sloping shoulder breaking left to right, pace and distance was everything and the 30 footer was well & truly sunk :whoo:   

Dan's handicap will fall quickly, he hits a mean long drive and even when he's in trouble he recovers very well, his irons into some greens around the 100 yard mark are clinical, very well played mate you were great company, as were Jan (Teegirl & Jack (Foliage Finder) who was at his first meet and is relatively new to the game, Jan & I brought the bacon home :thup: 

Thanks Smiffy, superb organisation, everything ran like a well oiled machine, except some Old Farts :rofl:












2017 will be #YOTOF's


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 28, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			First & foremost huge thanks to Smiffy for organising the weekend, great choice of venue and I'd echo Gary's (Region 3) comments on the condition of the course.

Thanks to Mike, Jack and Simon for their company on the course on Sunday, Gary, Mike and Steve for the same on Monday and all the forummers for their company over the weekend, as always it is nice to put faces to names.

My apologies to Gary for not giving him any competition on Monday.  Don't mind losing to anyone as long as I put in a performance, but I didn't, which annoyed me.  That was put somewhat into perspective on the way home as I was delayed by a police road closure for a serious accident; at the end of the day it's only a game of golf.

Looking forward to next year's meet.

*Finally, my apologies to GreiginFife; hope you recovered from meeting the Hovercraft; a crime against nature indeedâ€¦â€¦ *

Click to expand...

It's ok Rich, I am sure the flashbacks will subside over a period of years with the right therapy .
In fairness, if you can get it to work the fair play, the bar things on the bottom would just terrify me every time through fear of them digging in to the green.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 28, 2016)

32 people is a lot to get around but if there were only 4 people there then there would be no atmosphere at all, so thank you to each and every person who was there and turned the trip into a right buzz.



Tried to chat with as many people as possible, really great to meet some new faces, you're not all knobs as Smiffy keeps saying you are 



Forest Pines surprised me just how perfect it is to hold an event of this kind, it was in far better condition than I expected.

Really enjoyed my round with Rosecott yesterday, after a shaky start he started playing some lovely shots and I felt the round was going to go down to the wire, I was happy to fall across the line in the end.

Well done to Heavy G for seeing off Williamalex, the round was most enjoyable chaps :thup:

Well done to Kraxx for Captaining the winning team, top fella


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 28, 2016)

Fish, pleasure meeting you mate & echo all your comments below. Great banter, good course, looked after well by the staff (except when ordering my post meal Port ) & great organising by Smiffy & his team. Already pencilled in for next year, God willing :cheers: 



Fish said:



			Just like to echo what has been said above, a truly great weekend with newbies losing their cherry on their first meet to some old and regular on-tour faces, all with a great mix of abilities to which some were on show, and some were not :smirk:

I was pretty apprehensive knowing how popular Forest Pines is with weekend societies and wasn't sure what to expect, but I have to say what 3 great courses they were,  There were some excellent holes, really nice on the eye, testing greens which for the amount of traffic they endure were very good, some holes played really long and the doglegs and positioning on fairways could be key to a decent round, all-in-all what a great 2-days :thup:

I'd like to thank  Ian (Ibsmith04) my partner on day 1, we suffered some serious banditry from Chris (ButcherCD) and his solid partner Mark (Radbourne2010), I wondered at times which one was actually the 6 handicaper, but the 7&5 drubbing didn't feel that bad as the banter was excellent and what could have been a tortuous defeat, was watered down due to the excellent company, thanks guys  

Day 2 had me up against a real Whippersnapper in Dan2844 in the singles, no shots for either of us so less to think about, it was a great match seesawing the front 9 and then I held onto a 1-up for a few holes until he got an excellent birdie after I had to chip out the trees (again), but I got the shot straight back and held onto it until the 9th (Beeches 18th), Dan was on the par 3 green with a solid iron off the tee and I was pin high to the right in the fluff, I chipped long to a high point and shoulder of the green, Dan putted first and left it 3ft past, but it looked a tricky downhill roll so i didn't say anything, I then had to putt across a sloping shoulder breaking left to right, pace and distance was everything and the 30 footer was well & truly sunk :whoo:   

Dan's handicap will fall quickly, he hits a mean long drive and even when he's in trouble he recovers very well, his irons into some greens around the 100 yard mark are clinical, very well played mate you were great company, as were Jan (Teegirl & Jack (Foliage Finder) who was at his first meet and is relatively new to the game, Jan & I brought the bacon home :thup: 

Thanks Smiffy, superb organisation, everything ran like a well oiled machine, except some Old Farts :rofl:

View attachment 19887
View attachment 19888
View attachment 19889
View attachment 19890
View attachment 19891
View attachment 19892
View attachment 19893
View attachment 19894
View attachment 19895


2017 will be #YOTOF's 

Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2016)

I have emailed the hotel to see if they can do the same deal for us at a similar time (end of July).
Will keep you posted.


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have emailed the hotel to see if they can do the same deal for us at a similar time (end of July).
Will keep you posted.
		
Click to expand...

I think 32 was a very well balanced number, don't you, no need to increase it, hopefully all those that played this year will immediately re-submit their names and it becomes an excellent annual event :thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			I think 32 was a very well balanced number, don't you, no need to increase it, hopefully all those that played this year will immediately re-submit their names and it becomes an excellent annual event :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It'll give you a year to recruit as smiffy sacked most of the team :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2016)

JustOne said:



			32 people is a lot to get around but if there were only 4 people there then there would be no atmosphere at all, so thank you to each and every person who was there and turned the trip into a right buzz.



Tried to chat with as many people as possible, really great to meet some new faces, you're not all knobs as Smiffy keeps saying you are 



Forest Pines surprised me just how perfect it is to hold an event of this kind, it was in far better condition than I expected.

Really enjoyed my round with Rosecott yesterday, after a shaky start he started playing some lovely shots and I felt the round was going to go down to the wire, I was happy to fall across the line in the end.

Well done to Heavy G for seeing off Williamalex, the round was most enjoyable chaps :thup:

Well done to Kraxx for Captaining the winning team, top fella 

Click to expand...

Well said James, and well done Heavy Grebo on whipping me:smirk:
 I didn't even know what a Grebo was never mind a heavy one. I Googled it when i got home , it says " heavy metal Hippy type tramp" but it should also say very good golfer.:thup:
 Thoroughly enjoyed my game with JustOne [James] , Rosecott [Jim] and H/Grebo [ Tony], despite my whipping.


----------



## 2blue (Jun 28, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have emailed the hotel to see if they can do the same deal for us at a similar time (end of July).
Will keep you posted.
		
Click to expand...

Can someone please drop me a mssg when this is posted, so's I don't miss out on another great 2 days well sorted & run by your good self Rob....  well done & thanks to all, lots of new & old mates who's names & faces I try to remember & who's patient, at me not being very successful, I very much appreciate.
See you next year.....  if not before.....  if, I of course, remember


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			It'll give you a year to recruit as smiffy sacked most of the team :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Play your cards right and you could be on the TOFS bench along with me


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Play your cards right and you could be on the bench along with me 

Click to expand...

1.5 out of 2 points for me, i'm safe 

And just wait till i find a driver that's not bent, forum distances await :whoo:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 28, 2016)

Great work Smiffy! Top meet from start to finish. I'm open to offers for a 'Whipsit' to the Old Farts team next year. Easily persuaded & willing to wear my trousers above my waist to accommodate for the weekend :rofl: That said, I had my shorts pulled down by 2Blue on Monday so maybe not wanted after that performance  

Only my second GM Forum meet but nice to see some fellas who survived all Scotland could throw at us earlier this year alongside many new friends made over the two days. Especially like to thanks Fish &  Ian (Ibsmith04) for their company on Sunday & my partner that day Chris (ButcherCD) for consistently outdriving me & coming in on most holes on the front nine. Four up after 6 normally gets it done!
Hotel, staff, course & greens were in top condition and I for one will be going back soon. 

See you all in Surrey for H4H event. Until then, happy (& lucky) golfing to all :cheers:



Smiffy said:



			Just wanted to say a big "thank you" to everybody who took part in this brilliant week-end.
Was really good to meet up with old mates, and to meet some other guys for the first time.
The trip ran like clockwork, weather was kind to us and the courses, as said, were in superb condition.
Congratulations to the winning whippersnappers team, too strong for us this time... maybe next year?
Special thanks to Stu for taking on the captaincy and for doing a great job, and we had a good game together on Sunday.
Personally I just couldn't get my game going yesterday morning against Ian (Irip) who played some steady golf and deserved his win.
Many, (many), thanks for my surprise gift of the pink shirt. I love the colour and it fits perfectly. I will wear it with pride at our upcoming Gainsborough trip.
I will email Forest Pines this morning to thank them, and see if I can secure a similar deal for next year.
Thanks once again for making it a brilliant trip fella's, a great bunch of lads.
:thup::thup::thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 28, 2016)

If your memory's that bad Dave, I won yesterday 5&4 



2blue said:



			Can someone please drop me a mssg when this is posted, so's I don't miss out on another great 2 days well sorted & run by your good self Rob....  well done & thanks to all, lots of new & old mates who's names & faces I try to remember & who's patient, at me not being very successful, I very much appreciate.
See you next year.....  if not before.....  if, I of course, remember 

Click to expand...


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 28, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			If your memory's that bad Dave, I won yesterday 5&4 

Click to expand...

LOL, I thought that as well ne:


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			It'll give you a year to recruit as smiffy sacked most of the team :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I think I'm safe, I didn't lose both days :smirk:



williamalex1 said:



			Well said James, and well done Heavy Grebo on whipping me:smirk:
 I didn't even know what a Grebo was never mind a heavy one. I Googled it when i got home , it says " heavy metal Hippy type tramp" but it should also say very good golfer.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me and the heavy hippy did the right thing and were the last 2 to go to bed swilling until just before 2am :cheers: whilst the rest of you had early nights, not sure why considering some scores


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			I think I'm safe, I didn't lose both days :smirk:



Me and the heavy hippy did the right thing and were the last 2 to go to bed swilling until just before 2am :cheers: whilst the rest of you had early nights, not sure why considering some scores  

Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan , see you at the bar next year:cheers::cheers:


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Sounds like a plan , see you at the bar next year:cheers::cheers:
		
Click to expand...


If fish carries on drinking like one...he won't last until next year


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			If fish carries on drinking like one...he won't last until next year 

Click to expand...

Says the man with a hip flask under the table in the restaurant


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2016)

Your leader has done it again.
Have heard back from Forest Pines, they are holding the price for us for next year.
Dates are Sun 25th & Monday 26th June.
Preference will obviously be given to those that attended this years event.
The same number of single rooms have been allocated, (18). These will be reserved on the same basis.
So cost is Â£109.00 twin room, Â£139.00 single room.
Please form an orderly queue.


----------



## Crow (Jun 28, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Your leader has done it again.
Have heard back from Forest Pines, they are holding the price for us for next year.
Dates are Sun 25th & Monday 26th June.
Preference will obviously be given to those that attended this years event.
The same number of single rooms have been allocated, (18). These will be reserved on the same basis.
So cost is Â£109.00 twin room, Â£139.00 single room.
Please form an orderly queue.


Click to expand...

Good work Skipper!

Please put me down for the 2017 meet with a single room.


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Your leader has done it again.
Have heard back from Forest Pines, they are holding the price for us for next year.
Dates are Sun 25th & Monday 26th June.
Preference will obviously be given to those that attended this years event.
The same number of single rooms have been allocated, (18). These will be reserved on the same basis.
So cost is Â£109.00 twin room, Â£139.00 single room.
Please form an orderly queue.


Click to expand...

Yes please, with a single, new thread though?


----------



## moogie (Jun 28, 2016)

Crow said:



			Good work Skipper!

Please put me down for the 2017 meet with a single room. 

Click to expand...



Same for me please Rob,  well done on the deal

Single room,  for me and my putter


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			Yes please, with a single, *new thread though?*

Click to expand...

Will start one tomorrow morning. At work at the mo.
Did you have a single this year Robin?


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Will start one tomorrow morning. At work at the mo.
Did you have a single this year Robin?
		
Click to expand...

Yes :thup:


----------



## Crow (Jun 28, 2016)

moogie said:



			Same for me please Rob,  well done on the deal

Single room,  for me and my putter
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, that hurts!


----------



## moogie (Jun 28, 2016)

Crow said:



			Oooh, that hurts! 

Click to expand...



Cheap shot I know Nick
Apologies
Anybody that knows me,  will be shaking their heads
A year from now,  they know it will be in the "spares" bag with a few mates...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 28, 2016)

Count me in and a single Rob. Great work again, only 363 days away.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2016)

If i'm still around book me in with Virtuocty again,  if he'll have me


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2016)

Great response lads. I will transfer all the information onto the new thread later on.
Keep 'em coming.
And the shirts will be a little more colourful next year, I personally found Fish's suggestion of Black & White a little boring this year.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 28, 2016)

Well Desmond, it would be rude not to go again next year.  I might even learn how to swing a club by then if I practice enough. 

Single room for me as well please.:thup:

Thanks again for all your good work for this year's event. :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Great response lads. I will transfer all the information onto the new thread later on.
Keep 'em coming.
And the shirts will be a little more colourful next year, *I personally found Fish's suggestion of Black & White a little boring this year.*

Click to expand...

You little fibber  

I vote for Hawaiian Vs Shocking Pink next year, let's see you all explain those purchases to your other halves :smirk:


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm in for next year.

Would be good to organise a few prizes for it too.

Biggest handicap cut/raise challenge between now and then for anyone who wants to take me on?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2016)

Save me a space please Smiffy, single room again, ta muchly.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 28, 2016)

What the man above said oh great leader. (not God - Blue in Munich I meant)

I'm in - single roomage once again please.


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			I'm in for next year.

Would be good to organise a few prizes for it too.

Biggest handicap cut/raise challenge between now and then for anyone who wants to take me on?
		
Click to expand...

I think we do too similar a thing for H4H's, however, it would be easy for us to have our own NP and LD, 1st group takes our own markers out and last group brings them in, simples, also, I'm going to suggest a "knob of the day" award, we used to have something similar at a rugby club, it was a carved wooden knob you had to wear around your neck all night after the 1st day results were in :lol:


----------



## JustOne (Jun 28, 2016)

I'll spoon with you again Smiffy


----------



## butchercd (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm in, single room please. 

Enjoyed the weekend immensely, thanks to everyone for making it such fun and sniffy for organising it.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 28, 2016)

Why the hell not.

Me and williamalex1, sharing room.


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2016)

butchercd said:



			I'm in, single room please. 

Enjoyed the weekend immensely, thanks to everyone for making it such fun and sniffy for organising it.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully you'll be off a much lower handicap by then, I'm watching you.....


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Why the hell not.

Me and williamalex1, sharing room.
		
Click to expand...

I'll bring the air freshener :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			I'm in for next year.

*Would be good to organise a few prizes for it too.*

Click to expand...

Problem is, with matchplay events it's very difficult to arrange prizes, other than the aforementioned nearest the pin or longest drive.
Stablefords are a different matter.
I'm sure we can come up with something between now and then though.....


----------



## LIG (Jun 28, 2016)

butchercd said:



			I'm in, single room please. 

Enjoyed the weekend immensely, thanks to everyone for making it such fun and sniffy for organising it.
		
Click to expand...

Sniffy? :rofl: 


James - can you tell your dad from me "Same again in 2017, Squire!" :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2016)

butchercd said:



			I'm in, single room please. 

Enjoyed the weekend immensely, thanks to everyone for making it such fun and sniffy for organising it.
		
Click to expand...

Were you the one with the dodgy handicap????


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2016)

LIG said:



			Sniffy? :rofl: 


James - can you tell your dad from me "Same again in 2017, Squire!" :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Preet is that a provisional booking


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Were you the one with the dodgy handicap????


Click to expand...

There was only oneâ€¦â€¦?


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Preet is that a provisional booking 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## butchercd (Jun 28, 2016)

LIG said:



			Sniffy? :rofl: 


James - can you tell your dad from me "Same again in 2017, Squire!" :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Whoops, bloody spellcheck!


----------



## rosecott (Jun 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm going to suggest a "knob of the day" award
		
Click to expand...

Some people would do anything to get in the prizes.

I'm probably a definite for next year.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm definitely a probable

I'll check with more older, uglier brother


----------



## Region3 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes please :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm definitely a probable

I'll check with more older, uglier brother
		
Click to expand...

 Chris, Stevie's handsome compared to that Heavy Grebo and a few others :rofl:


----------



## GG26 (Jun 28, 2016)

Put me on the list please.

Smiffy is your picture Ming Ming from the Wonder Pets?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Chris, Stevie's handsome compared to that Heavy Grebo and a few others :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmm yea you could be right, there's some real mingers compared to you, me and Steve!


----------



## ibsmith04 (Jun 28, 2016)

Excellent news smiffy, I'm definitely in, single room again pls.

Thanks
Ian Smith


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 28, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			There was only oneâ€¦â€¦?
		
Click to expand...

Mine was dodgy


----------



## Twinman (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi can I put my name down for next year ?
stephen Dorsett.  Twinman


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Twinman said:



			Hi can I put my name down for next year ?
stephen Dorsett.  Twinman
		
Click to expand...

No chance Stevie you ugly git :rofl: Hope to see you there again next year :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			No chance Stevie you ugly git :rofl: Hope to see you there again next year :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oi sunshine that's my brother you're calling ugly ............... mmmm fair comment I guess! :smirk:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Oi sunshine that's my brother you're calling ugly ............... mmmm fair comment I guess! :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Only quoting from your twin post 1163 :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Only quoting from your twin post 1163 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I honestly thought that us old farts were a much better looking group than the Whippersnapers!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 28, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I honestly thought that us old farts were a much better looking group than the Whippersnapers!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently failing eyesight is a symptom of being an old fart


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			Apparently failing eyesight is a symptom of being an old fart 

Click to expand...

Oh! you are awful but i like you.:rofl: a catch phrase from before your time


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 28, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			Apparently failing eyesight is a symptom of being an old fart 

Click to expand...

Specsavers are making new lenses using NASA's glass from the hubble telescope  just for the old farts:rofl:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 28, 2016)

Twinman said:



			Hi can I put my name down for next year ?
stephen Dorsett.  Twinman
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the madhouse Steve :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Oh! you are awful but i like you.:rofl: a catch phrase from before your time 

Click to expand...

The late great Dick Emery (sorry, Mandy the bysty blonde)...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			Apparently failing eyesight is a symptom of being an old fart 

Click to expand...

Well, except you Greig!! You were the only good looking one of the Whippersnapers!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 28, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Well, except you Greig!! You were the only good looking one of the Whippersnapers!
		
Click to expand...

You ole charmer you Chris.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			The late great Dick Emery (sorry, Mandy the bysty blonde)...
		
Click to expand...

A bysty blonde that's a new one on me, you're busted.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 29, 2016)

I can confirm his swing doesn't match his arithmetic. If he's not off single figures next year I'll buy Fish a pint of Pale Ale & a sherry chaser :rofl:



Smiffy said:



			Were you the one with the dodgy handicap????


Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I can confirm his swing doesn't match his arithmetic. If he's not off single figures next year I'll buy Fish a pint of Pale Ale & a sherry chaser :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You just get your name down here, and I'll have a port if you don't mind :smirk:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...pers-2017-(Sunday-June-25th-Monday-June-26th)


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm in (if selected...for either side)!

Not fussed with room single is fine unless someone wants to share...:mmm:


Smiffy said:



			Your leader has done it again.
Have heard back from Forest Pines, they are holding the price for us for next year.
Dates are Sun 25th & Monday 26th June.
Preference will obviously be given to those that attended this years event.
The same number of single rooms have been allocated, (18). These will be reserved on the same basis.
So cost is Â£109.00 twin room, Â£139.00 single room.
Please form an orderly queue.


Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm in (if selected...for either side)!

Not fussed with room single is fine unless someone wants to share...:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I've put you down for a single for now mate as you had a single this year.
If you don't mind sharing and somebody is really pushing for a single, if you want to do a swap that's fine.
Rob


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 29, 2016)

2blue said:



			Can someone please drop me a mssg when this is posted, so's I don't miss out on another great 2 days well sorted & run by your good self Rob...
		
Click to expand...

Done!


----------



## butchercd (Jun 29, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I can confirm his swing doesn't match his arithmetic. If he's not off single figures next year I'll buy Fish a pint of Pale Ale & a sherry chaser :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I would be over the moon if this comes true.

If I'm down in single figures this time next year I will buy everyone at the event a drink!
:cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2016)

butchercd said:



			If I'm down in single figures this time next year I will buy everyone at the event a drink!
		
Click to expand...

If you are still off the same handicap this time next year, I will buy everyone at the event a razor blade.....


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 29, 2016)

Cheers Rob, all good with me. 


Smiffy said:



			I've put you down for a single for now mate as you had a single this year.
If you don't mind sharing and somebody is really pushing for a single, if you want to do a swap that's fine.
Rob
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 29, 2016)

So Technology has failed me... the pics i took are too large, so i'll have to figure out how to reduce them... lets just say, the pics are great and the winning 16 look beautiful :cheers:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 29, 2016)

Kraxx68 said:



			So Technology has failed me... the pics i took are too large, so i'll have to figure out how to reduce them... lets just say, the pics are great and the winning 16 look beautiful :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Any good ones of you and James sobbing on the 17th??


----------



## chrisd (Jun 29, 2016)

butchercd said:



			I would be over the moon if this comes true.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone at Ashford will be pretty chuffed too!:thup:


----------



## Region3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kraxx68 said:



			So Technology has failed me... the pics i took are too large, so i'll have to figure out how to reduce them... lets just say, the pics are great and the winning 16 look beautiful :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I've used a freeware program called fotosizer before, but there'll be others as well no doubt.

I'm on tenterhooks waiting for the rest of fish's swing videos.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 29, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I'm on tenterhooks waiting for the rest of fish's swing videos.
		
Click to expand...

After seeing the first 4, I just hope that Crossfield isn't going to do a critique on them!


----------



## GG26 (Jun 29, 2016)

The inquest has been held.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4kep450ENo


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2016)

GG26 said:



			The inquest has been held.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4kep450ENo

Click to expand...

:roflMSL, that is brilliant.  :thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 29, 2016)

GG26 said:



			The inquest has been held.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4kep450ENo

Click to expand...

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Crow (Jun 29, 2016)

GG26 said:



			The inquest has been held.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4kep450ENo

Click to expand...

 Brilliant.


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2016)

GG26 said:



			The inquest has been held.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4kep450ENo

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## rosecott (Jun 30, 2016)

GG26 said:



			The inquest has been held.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4kep450ENo

Click to expand...

Please tell Mein FÃ¼hrer Smiffy that I have now ditched the hickories and have booked a Ping fitting.


----------



## dan2844 (Jun 30, 2016)

That video is incredible


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 30, 2016)

That is fantastic! PMSL :rofl:

BTW, did you lose the ball I found on Sunday on 1st tee of your Singles match? :swing:


GG26 said:



			The inquest has been held.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4kep450ENo

Click to expand...


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 30, 2016)

Brilliant video!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 30, 2016)

Better order them now, bar's a little understaffed...


butchercd said:



			I would be over the moon if this comes true.

If I'm down in single figures this time next year I will buy everyone at the event a drink!
:cheers:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 30, 2016)

Awesome, just awesome!!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 30, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Any good ones of you and James sobbing on the 17th??
		
Click to expand...

I was crying from the 1st Tee after James first drive...


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 30, 2016)

GG26 said:



			The inquest has been held.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4kep450ENo

Click to expand...

Outstanding.  Choking on my coffee watching this.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 30, 2016)

"He hits it 220 yards- why were our lot not on steroids" :rofl:

Some belting one liners in there.


----------



## teegirl (Jun 30, 2016)

GG26 said:



			The inquest has been held.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4kep450ENo

Click to expand...

Brilliant :clap: :clap:


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Jun 30, 2016)

GG26 said:



			The inquest has been held.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4kep450ENo

Click to expand...

Great courses, great company and a very enjoyable couple of days  -  despite the result.  (My prediction for next year is that Dave (Khamelion) will be playing off a lot less than 21!)
Many thanks to rob for organising  -  very much appreciated  -  and Iâ€™m sure youâ€™ll look great in the pink shirt, Mein Fuhrer  

Fantastic video GG


----------



## teegirl (Jun 30, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Your leader has done it again.
Have heard back from Forest Pines, they are holding the price for us for next year.
Dates are Sun 25th & Monday 26th June.
Preference will obviously be given to those that attended this years event.
The same number of single rooms have been allocated, (18). These will be reserved on the same basis.
So cost is Â£109.00 twin room, Â£139.00 single room.
Please form an orderly queue.


Click to expand...

If I'm not too late, single again please, unless you have any other ladies coming forward oo:


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 30, 2016)

Damn near choked watching the video, tears of laughter streaming down my face, the bairn came in to make sure I wasn't dying, brilliant, just brilliant


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Damn near choked watching the video, tears of laughter streaming down my face, the bairn came in to make sure I wasn't dying, brilliant, just brilliant
		
Click to expand...

I found it mildly amusing.....


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 30, 2016)

GG26 said:



			The inquest has been held.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4kep450ENo

Click to expand...

Top Banana! :rofl:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 30, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Top Banana! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

this is by far the best inquisition I have ever had the pleasure to watch..


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Brilliant editing, I'm frightened to answer the phone now, that's one bunker i definitely  don't want to be in :rofl:


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 30, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Brilliant editing, I'm frightened to answer the phone now, that's one bunker i definitely  don't want to be in :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

When your swing video is released you may want to be in that bunker :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 30, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			When your swing video is released you may want to be in that bunker :rofl:








Click to expand...

It's not been airbrushed yet


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 30, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			It's not been airbrushed yet 

Click to expand...

The software to make that look good hasn't been invented yet :whoo:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 30, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			The software to make that look good hasn't been invented yet :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 I'm changing my name to Duff Driver:thup:


----------



## rosecott (Jun 30, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm changing my name to Duff Driver:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Had that Malbec while watching the England match. Excellent - the wine, not the football.


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 1, 2016)

First of a few from the vids I took, just getting to grips with my Go-Pro and how to edit stuff, so a short one to start with.

[video=youtube_share;L--x76_Vd7E]https://youtu.be/L--x76_Vd7E[/video]


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			First of a few from the vids I took, just getting to grips with my Go-Pro and how to edit stuff, so a short one to start with.

[video=youtube_share;L--x76_Vd7E]https://youtu.be/L--x76_Vd7E[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Snidey buggers, I nearly missed that....


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jul 1, 2016)

Where's the winners video


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2016)

Kraxx68 said:



			Where's the winners video 

Click to expand...

It's still with the censor- too many knobs in one shot is not permitted :lol:


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 1, 2016)

The Whipper Snappers

[video=youtube_share;YG-NUZ2xAKM]https://youtu.be/YG-NUZ2xAKM[/video]


----------



## DRW (Jul 1, 2016)

How funny is the music for those two videos, good pick:rofl:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 2, 2016)

I was was the putting green! That's it, I'm after a transfer to the Old Farts...:rant:


Khamelion said:



			The Whipper Snappers

[video=youtube_share;YG-NUZ2xAKM]https://youtu.be/YG-NUZ2xAKM[/video]
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rosecott (Jul 2, 2016)

Having now had nearly a week to try and analyse our defeat, I think I have it after looking at the team photos.

This was a monumental tactical blunder by our leader. Consider our team photo - a bunch of lovely, cuddly old men who look as if they wouldn't hurt a fly, and it's all down to wearing nice soft white (or in some cases cream - even softer) shirts. We should have been playing the first day in menacing black to frighten the bejesus out of the youths shown in the other photo.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 2, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Having now had nearly a week to try and analyse our defeat, I think I have it after looking at the team photos.

This was a monumental tactical blunder by our leader. Consider our team photo - a bunch of lovely, cuddly old men who look as if they wouldn't hurt a fly, and it's all down to wearing nice soft white (or in some cases cream - even softer) shirts. We should have been playing the first day in menacing black to frighten the bejesus out of the youths shown in the other photo.
		
Click to expand...

Black would have made us look lean and mean


----------

